# Poor Responders: Part 107



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
Happy chatting
*      
        ​


----------



## purple72

Thanks natalie hunny xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats ok Lightening, I mean purple!


----------



## Rural Chick

Purps - you snuck in there Mrs!!! I've just got home so will try to catch up now.     Well impressed with the posh new site.


----------



## Ourturn

Me next!


----------



## Züri

bookmarking


----------



## purple72

Lightning, I like that   

Evening ladies! I now have heating and hot water!!!! yipeee!!!

I like the new format but I miss the purple   

Things going well with me

I am reading and thinking of you all, jus don't really have much to say at the moment but you are ALL in my thoughts on a daily basis

big   

Sx


----------



## LV.

Marking


xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Bookmarking


----------



## shortie66

Im here too     


Malini hugest         darling


Back later girls


----------



## Malini

Awww ta for that Shorts.

Zuri - I get that. Hope you have a few more distractions for the next three weeks. And just fyi, I had symptoms and now no baby and RC didn't have symptoms but Chip is doing so well (fingers crossed, knocking on wood) so you never know which doesn't help.

I think I have a cold too. Couldn't miss out.

LV - adoption and DE both in play but the latter may be useless to me if Sher is right about immunological implantation dysfunction. 

Something will unfold ... Hope I can then salvage what was good about being me.

Malini xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all!

Just bookmarking for now.

Lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just bookmarking for now, thanks Natalie x


----------



## Fraggles

Have just bookmarked but decided we need a campaign for lots of BFP's over the coming months so here goes


----------



## popsi

just book marking.. love the pretty new site ..

thanks natalie xx

    to those that need it.. be back later .. got a monster in pink to get ready for bed


----------



## Guest

Evening all!!


Ladyverte - thx for the welcome!!!


Fraggles - I'm blooming working on it!!!!!  


Driver - Ur donor sounds gr8!! best of luck with everything and good luck for your little hatchling hidden away    


Thx to everyone who is thinking follie growing thoughts - sorry no personals to you all but we have a new home and I'm just getting to know you!!


AFM - scan went well today (i think!!) both follies are 16mm and doc wants them to be 17 for EC.  I'm impressed coz a week ago there was zilch and on monday they were 11/12mm!  So....another (!!) scan on friday and looking for EC on monday. If they are still too small then scan Monday and EC Wednesday.
There is no guarantee there are eggs there (driver I did ask if there was a blood test they could do but she said no......) but I'm pleased we're talking about EC now.  I really thought the plug was gonna be pulled today!!  I'm trying not to be too happy as we still have many hurdles to get over before our BFP.


have a good evening everyone!!


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

veryyy pretty site just bookmarking ..
hello ladies im thinking of you driver and malini sending lots of hugs   to you girlies and anyone else who needs some


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236038.new#new


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - there is soooooooooooooooooooooo much that's good about you       Is Sher saying implantation will always be a problem? If so you need a 2nd opinion    I know I have implanation issues but I have to believe there is a way around it, as we may well be going down the de route.
Sonia - well done on the follies, sending you more growing vibes       

Driver - here's some for you too       

Calypso sky - hi 

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all


Sonia - glad things were more positive on your scan today


AOC - that dress looks amazing!  Glad you had a good time after all that build up!


Anne - ouch - that ankle sounds painful.  Sorry you had to cancel your spa day too   


Driver - you sound so 'sorted' about your treatment.  Think that can only be a good thing.  It is nice to hear.


LV - decisions, decisions, its so hard to know what to do for the best - particularly when you throw finances into the mix.  I have about four differnt plans of what to do next if its a BFN this week and I change my mind on what to do at least four times a day.  For now, just focus on enjoying your big day.  Glad you had a great holiday, undisturbed by volanic ash!


Malini - so sorry to hear you feeling in a difficult place.  You give so much support and kindness to us all on here.  It makes me sad to feel you being sad.  For what its worth, I know exactly how you feel about the child/family thing.  Wherever I look, there are babies, children, happy families etc - in real life and on TV.  And there are so few of my 3D friends without babiess, it can feel so lonely and unfair at times.  I so hope June will be your time.


Shortie - those neighbours sound like a nightmare.  Living in London has its downsides, but being able to remain completely anonymous is a definite plus.  


AFM - feeling a bit nervous abut OTD now.  Had not been quite so obsessed about it as previous cycles, due to busy new job and it being IUI not IVF, but had 'poking' pains today and aches in thighs.  Feel suspiciously like AF pains.  Trying to keep the PMA, but not easy.


Louise x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

I'm afraid in my attempt to catch up earlier I crashed out for a couple of hours and have now lost where I got to, so apologies for the lack of persos.

Just wanted to send loads of         to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hi ladies   


Just marking the thread - would hate to miss out! 


A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

ally, lovely to hear from you x


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all,

sorry I haven't posted lately - have been reading and think of you all often!

V teething at moment and not sleeping very well, so am a bit  and behind with everything!

had a lovely afternoon this afternoon visiting lovely Laura and the chips, V had a great time playing with all their toys!  will try to update some photos on ** when I get time!

Just wanted to say good luck to everybody, wherever you are with treatment    and send  to anyone who needs one!
Driver - rooting for you hon!   

Am going to put up the list, am sure it needs updating so please let me know if I have anything wrong - thanks! 

S xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - waiting for AF (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM and the recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister in 2010 - first scan/consult 14/05/10 * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - due to start late March/April 2010 (2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Driver 225 * 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - currently stimming - EC ??/04/10 * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Louises104 * 2nd IUI - April 2010 - basted 24/04/10 - testing ??/??/10 (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - testing ??/04/10 (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred 10/04/10 - testing 22/04/10 *Terry * 13th IVF - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - testing ??/??/10 *Trolley * 2nd IVF - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - testing 14/04/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Malini * 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Anne G * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Donkey * 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heaps * 3rd IVF - February/March 2010 - Jinemed, Turkey - 4 eggs/one embie transferred 06/03/10 - tested negative 18/03/10  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nicki70 * 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak * 3rd IVF - Lister - LP -  Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Peewee55 *  on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) - first scan ??/??/10 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - next scan 09/02/10 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - first scan showed twins! due ??/??/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF * Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed * Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle * Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## laurab

hi all,

Just bookmarking.

Steph - Lovely to see you and little miss smiley pants today... and Paul too. Sorry we all bit grumpy...naughty chippers..  

Driver - My E2 was always low een n my last cycle where I got 7 eggies.   

Sallen - Great news on scan.

Malini -    

Love to all... must get to bed.


----------



## Guest

Steph - at some point could I added to ur hall of fame?  Im currently undergoing IVF - and am on day 14 of stimms.  Hopefully EC on Monday 10th (find out tomorrow!!)


    please let there be an egg - 2 would be fab!!!  c'mon girls grow grow grow


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Steph for the list..can't believe how many PR with bumps and babes there are now from when we first met....it's a very positive sign x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

Sonia- lots of luck hun   

AM-    for your scna love   

Steph- Thanks for list love and    to ikkle Vivvy xx
OOh, I can be under the having tx now    

Hi beachy   

Alls    

Lou- for test hun      

Well, little Ed came home last night       , he's doing well bless him but in a lot of pain   
I am still goign to spa tomorrow too     

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - have posted on the other thread but Happy Birthday darling!       Great that the spa day is back on.

Steph - thanks for the list...would love to see myself on the bumps list on day! 

Lou - keepingeverything crossed for you     

RC - hope you are taking it easy 

Ally   

Hi Benji , Sonia et all 

Finally managed to dig out the pay pal account I set up 4 years ago, so have become a charter vip! Means I can look at e-bay too! I have so many nice clothes I can't fit into...think I might need to set up a shop on e-bay to flog some stuff and raise some cash. Is it easy to do?
Still chesty but definately on the mend. Boobs have been really painful and basal temp is still high so looks like I have finally ov'd...hoorah! 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Anna - you have inspired me to renew my Charter membership, it lapsed a while ago. Ebay is pretty easy, the help files are quite good. I don't sell stuff much but I have done in the past. Glad you're on the mend

Anne - Happy birthday foxy lady! I hope work isn't too manic for you today and you have some time to be spoilt too

Just a flying visit, off to go and vote now

LadyV xx


----------



## LV.

OMG - just seen my ticker! Only 23 days until our wedding. I'd better get a wriggle on!!


----------



## Little Me

Thanks ladies , and thanks for my special B'day thread


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - Happy Birthday lovely lady, hope you enjoy your spa treat

Sorry for the short post back to back meetings all day and just got 20 min break for lunch so wanted to pop on and say thanks for all your good wishes, scan this morning shows my follie has grown to 19mm so HCG tomorrow as soon as we get to Hotel and EC on Sunday   , not bothered with blood test as don't see point in forking out another £98 if the results are being masked by the femara. Lining not great 7mm (up from 5.5mm though) they will give me esrofem from Sunday if it hasn't thickened by then.


----------



## beachgirl

AM, woohoo, you must be so so excited, can;t wait to see you on your return when your PUPO x


----------



## beachgirl

Does anyone live near Woburn Safari park? They have an anniversary offer of £1 a ticket next Thursday!


----------



## fluffy jumper

just a quicky as I am interviewing nearly all day today.  I'm sorry I haven't been a very good team PR member lately.  My heart aches for so many of you every time I read you posts and the fact that I have no soothing words doesn't mean I am not thinking about you all the time (especially you Malini).

Anne,  I am so glad you spa day is back on - you deserve to have a day of pampering.  Happy Birthday.

I am still feeling crappy with this cold, not so chesty but really bunged up.  I am having an all day girly shopping day on Saturday so I hope I feel 100% by then.


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - meant to say your post about Charlie made me smile..they are such characters! 

Tracey - try a berocca in the morning and get some day & night nurse capsules, as well as lots of albas oil on tissues or vics on your chest   

Lady V - very exciting!


----------



## wishy-washy

Phew, finally caught up with you all, although had to do a bit of skim reading.

Driver - I have faith in your follie, wishing you all the luck in the world for this treatment cycle, enjoy the time to relax, sounds like you've been working really hard. 

Heaps - I'm hoping for a natural miracle for you too, it can be done. Exciting news about the house.

AoC - I love the dress you made, clever you. Sounds like you had a fab party weekend.

Shortie -  s to you

Mags -  s for the hidden C

SoBroody - Your Ireland trip sounds lovely and your sis's wedding. You have been busy.  s

LV - How exciting, not long now until your Mrs LV. Glad you had a blast in Sharm.

JerseySpuds - Welcome back

Songbird - Welcome and good luck with this cycle.

Anne G - Have a fab day at the Spa tomorrow and Happy Birthday to you&#8230;.

Calypos - good luck with your next treatment

Tracy & Lousie - lots of fairy dust for your 2WWs  

Fraggles - Welcome. My AMH in Feb was 2.13 and I'm pregnant with natural twins, so don't be put off by your AMH result. We had been turned down for further IVF at our clinic but were looking at IUI next. I'd say don't give up with IUI just yet.

RC - not long for you now, how exciting. Thanks for remembering me in your post.

Sonia - Welcome to the thread. Good luck with your treatment.

Laura - I hope the new napping routine is working for you. Did you get your night out with DH or is that this weekend, sorry read so much can't remember what happened when. Have a lovely time.

Zuri - Glad you had a good scan. I know what you mean about worrying.

 to everyone I've missed.

AFM: I'm holding my breath until Mondays 15 week scan as at our last scan consultant warned us of all the things that can go wrong with identical twins and especially as one twin has and exomphalos (bowels out side of body) this can be linked to other defects, notably heart and chromosomal abnormalities. We had the nuchal fold measured (only because it can be a warning sign for twin to twin transfusion) and on both babies it's very thin which is a good sign, but they want to do an amniocentesis to check chromosomes, which I don't want. Because they are identical, chances are if one has something wrong the other will have it too. However, I'm thinking positively and one twin looks fine so far, which is good and I have been through so much I can't be given this amazing gift to have it taken away from me. We have a 70% chance that everything will be fine, which it will be. On Monday they will be able to check the babies' hearts and internal organs better to see if there are any defects. I'm praying that they are both ok. I thought I'd be able to relax after 12 week scan but the worrying continues.

I've bought a few twin books and there are some interesting facts that I thought you'd all like to know. Apparently women who have undergone IVF in the past are more likely to have twins, not just during IVF. And women over 35 are more likely to have twins.

Lots of love to everyoneWishy-Washy.


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - sorry missed your post! Well done on the folly! Everything's looking good!     

Wishy Washy - I am SURE everything will be fine hun      If I ever get as far as you I would say no to an amnio too, even if the nuchal fold scan was poor...with my history couldn't risk it. Good luck for the scan


----------



## Little Me

yo peeps   

Wishy- Lots of luck for 15wk scan hun     

AM- Good follie love    and that estefem will sort the lining out   

mal   

Tracey hope you feel better hun   

I am DESPERATE for this spa break, work is stressing the sh!t out of me    

xx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Just wanted to bob on and say 

  to my gorgeous Anne

Sorry not been on much but I am reading and thinking about you all

Driver - Good luck sweetie and try and enjoy the relaxation   

Hey to all of Team PR and sorry for lack of perso's

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest

hello anne g and so broody!! Thx for ur welcome and follie growing thoughts!!
ladyverte - 23 days til wedding?!!  very exciting!! What are ur plans?
Driver - best of luck hun!!
tracey - early night for you with olbas oil sprinkled on the pillow!!
WW - aha - another twin fact that supports my DH theory that IVF shows the body what to do!! Even SET is  more likely to result in twins after IVF!! We can't go wrong doing this!! Before we started all this me and DH used to joke about how babies are like buses, wait ages then 2 come along at once!!!


I'm shattered tonight!! Gonna curl up with duvet and hotwater bottle to incubate those follies and eggs!!  Feel like a blooming chicken ready to lay!! lol!!!  I am clucky so perhaps I am.....


take it easy!!


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi girls


Can i ask a quickie question - not sure if any of you'll be able to advise me but here goes


I am going to my friends wedding tomorrow but her little boy has been playing with a baby who has chicken pox. She ha emailed me t warm me and said she understands if we don't go as it's really harmful to the baby if you get it - I have however had chicken pox so thinking i'll be immune, if i am is baby then immune to?


he has a friend who is late on in a complicated pregnancy who has decided not to go


I am thinking it will be OK, i'll just stay stay from their little boy - what would you girls do in the asme boat? has anyone heard of a situation like this before that chicken pox is really bad for unborn babies?


arghhhhhhhh




thanks girlies in advance 




oh and Happy Birthday lovely Anne xx


And lots of luck Driver - all crossed for EC on Sat xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Chicken pox is really bad for unborn babies... but only if you haven't had it - you'll be fine, Z. x


----------



## wishy-washy

hi z, on my phone so cant reply easily. if you have had it your fine as your immunity protects baby. i had same dilema as niece saw friend that got chicken pox. my mm thought id had it but spoke to midwife. my bloods taken at 8weeks are kept so she got them to test for chicken pox and i had immunity.took them 2 days to test so probably not option for you plus you dont live in uk. if you've had them your immune. i'd got but still keep distance from him. enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

On iPhone as dh is monopolising the laptop so won't do personals, but just wanted to wish Driver loads of luck in Cyprus.  Hope you have a relaxing time and come back with a lovely embryo on board

L x


----------



## laurab

Driver - I had my worst lining in my successful cycle, think at EC t was about 7 but I had estrofem tabs which I assume sorted it out, and you still have a few days so Id imagine you'll have a lovely 10mm lining by then! THat follie sounds a juicy one to me!  


Zuri - As others have said you'll be fine, enjoy the wedding.   


Anne - Did you have a good birthday? What did the lovely J give you or would that be censored!!  


Tracey - Hope your feeling better soon.  Keep meaning to Say Ed LOVES the ambulance you gave him.... he pushes it around everywhere.  


Mir - Hows you lady? Hows work?


WW - Have you been over to the twins pages? Lots of mums with advice over there. If you go on the chipper thread alot of the girls there had id twins and an extra so loads of advice for you. Are the little gems sharing a placenta and sac or just placenta? I just know it will all work out fine. Oh and unfortunately the worry never stops!


Sure Ive missed loads... sorry!


----------



## Kittycat104

Happy birthday Anne!  Hope you are out with dh enjoying your day x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Only a quick drop in to say hello, i've got a stinking headache and need my bed.


----------



## popsi

just a real quick one to say hi and hugs to everyone xx


good luck driver honey i hope this is your time I am sure it is.. be positive and strong xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Bless you Shortie


----------



## fluffy jumper

just wanted to wish Driver loads of luck in cyprus.


----------



## Little Me

Quivkie from me girls as am just home from Thai meal but need bed as am a little tiddly 

great night and we even saw a mouse in the restaurant - I did sh it myself though  

thanks for all your lovely bday wishes, I love you all  
 to all

laura-j got me loads of lovely smellies, sent some flowers to work , my spa break and he wants to get me something to wear but I've said I don't want anymore - bless him xx

off to bed lovlies
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Spuds

Quickie from me again - love the new site )




HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNE                  pleased you had a good one xxxx


Driver - how exciting !!! good luck to you honey


LV XXXXXX - lovely to see u againxx


Mal - wish i could give you a massive hug xxxx sending you loads of love


Shortie xxx catch up soon xxx


Sausagio xxx


All you lovely lot - just to say thinking of you xxx


Had major meltdown early in the week but crawling up the roller coaster curve again - sending loads of love


Spuds
xxxx


RC will try n call tomoz x


----------



## laurab

Morning Heaps.     Chin up chicken.  


Do you remember ages ago I told you about my friend who finally got preg after 9 cycles... last few with donor embryos... well her little man was born this morning at 10am.... I'm all goosebumpy.  We went through all our cycles together before I got preg and I am SOO over the moon for her.  I keep bursting into tears!  I just know how she must be feeling, complete disbelief that she has 'made it'.  I so cant wait til we are all feeling that.  Sorry all emotional.....


----------



## Donkey

Just popping on at school...can't stop
Haven't had a chance to read all week, I've been out every night and I'm away for the weekend leaving on the bell.  Will catch up soon.   

Swinny and Anna I'll PM you both   

Lots of love
donkey xxxx


----------



## shortie66

OK wheres everyone gone    


Are you all having a party somewhere without me


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Shortie  am here in dressing gown  meant to be getting ready to go out lol xxxx how r u doing xxxx


RC - thanks a million for the chat - felt better as  soon as I heard your lovely voice xxx love to RH too


Driver - wishing you all the luck in the world honey - brilliant brilliant brilliant 


Laura       for the goosebumps n your friend - send her our love wont you xx


Zuri helloooo - still haven seen him properly to tell him but will post xxx


Mal loads of hugs


Anne a big hellloo


Ere girls what about a curry night in the midlands one day ? I can bring the Jersey ff's 


Thinking of you all 


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Spuds mmmmm curry im up for it just tell me when    Have a spare double bedroom here and 2 sofas so if anyone wants to sleep over no problem   


I've just been thinking you know girls, im so fed up of all this now    Do i go for immunes testing, dont i    Will it make any difference, wont it    Im just getting my head round thinking perhaps we will just be a family of 2 and perhaps thats what we're meant to be, and the more i think about the more im getting used to it. Dont get me wrong if they could guarantee me success id be there like a shot, but i just feel so, oh i dunno tired of it all i guess. Anyone else feel like that or is it just me


----------



## laurab

Im here short stuff!


Mmmm who mentioned curry?   ALthough Im having a fancy to a big jacket spud with coleslaw!  I love coleslaw at the moment!


----------



## Guest

Evening ladies


just a quick update as cream crackered!!!


EC booked for Monday so thanks to you all for the follie growing vibes!! 2 follies & 1 womb good to go!! The only think I need now are eggs, so if you can do the egg dance for me that would be gr8!!   


will try to catch up properly later or tomorrow! Off for a yummy facial at Champneys - can't wait!!


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Guest

Currymmmmmm!!!!! chicken jalfrezi!! yum!! Missing cobra beer though!!!!


----------



## popsi

yummy ladies.. i have just ordered an indian.. only having chicken tikka and some pompadoms and dips as thats all i feel like tonight xx

shortie . . . I know what you mean about being a family of two honey, I felt exactly like that after we decided we were never having anymore tx, obviously for us we were moving to adoption but did not know if we would get accepted etc.. have you considered that route honey, I know its certainly not for everyone though 

thinking of you all, sorry no more personals as shattered today been up since 4..45am and been to hospital with our princess as she has slight turn in her eye which needed checking on (although you cant see it at all !) but its getting much better so looking like she wont need surgery on it thankfully it was just a weak muscle they think thats almost caught up now xxx


----------



## purple72

I'm here too shortstuff! I know what you mean about feeling like you are fed up of it all, believ me I felt like that last autumn but DE has a 60% success rate (approx) so hopefully next go should be it! look at Laura's friend! You will make such a wonderful mummy, of course you have to do what's right for you and Scott but I think what you're feeling now is all part of the effects of a BFN and in time you will feel stronger, but yes it's all so exhausting and wipes you out, but I also believe that if it was time for you to stop you'd know hunny. For now just hang on tight and ride this part of the rollercoaster, and see how you feel in a few weeks. You don't have to make any decisions now xx

Jersey, glad to hear you are back on the up part of the rollercoaster! Big hugs xxx 

Heaps hunny big hugs xx

STOP talking about curry's!!!! I'm only allowed one every 4 weeks (DH is rationing me) and I'm not due next one till next weekend!

Laura hunny what are you up to next wednesday? Up for a visit? will be on my way back from office Wed lunchtime, no worries if you're already booked!

Driver how's things?

sa11en god luck for monday enjoy your drug free day!

Pops big hugs and wonderful news your little one wont need surgery xx

Anne I cannot believe you seen a mouse?!?!?! But glad you had a lovely birthday and hope your spa day was just fabulous today!

Hugs to everyone else, sorry so naff at perso's recently but am reading and thinking of you all!

Love Sxxx


----------



## laurab

Sonia - Woo hoo! Excellent. i'll do my clucking chicken dance for you later.... maybe after some wine!


Shorty - Sorry posts crossed.   There is nothing wrong with being a family of 2, but only if thats the road you want to take.  I do really believe you will get there in the end, its just a long horrible miserable road to get there.  Maybe you could just park up a wee tent at the side of that miserable road and have a wee drink and singalong around a camp fire and then get back on the road when you feel ready? There is no rush and you need to be in the right frame of mind when you go to collect your snow babies.   


Pops - Naughty princess!   


Purps - There you are! Was going to text you later to see where you were!    I'll Pm you later... 


must go finish my jobs before Eastenders... sad I know!


----------



## popsi

Laura.. naughty is right LOL !!!.. she is teething bless her, and i think thats waking her but instead of screaming like most little ones she just decides to play, sing and bite her fingers !!! .. how are you gorgeous bundles, they look so grown up compared to my little one lol xx


----------



## shortie66

Sonia heres a little eggie dance for you           


Laura i like ur idea of parking the tent up, think i may even put that on my ** status later    


Popsi we have thought of adoption, but tbh dont know where to start, plus i have suffered from depression twice in the past and am scared we will not be accepted.  Hope princess lets u get a good nights sleep 2nite     


Purps only 1 curry every 4 weeks      I would have a nervous breakdown with that     No im not making any decisions yet on when we are going back. But we have decided that no-one (not even my bf) will know when we do go back, apart from our very close family . Oh and of course all of you on here


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Pops xxxxx


Heaps thanks hun     


Shortie I know what you mean but agree with the girls - you must be knackered and wiped out and need to take a bit of time at the campfire and a couple of jd's - I am sure you will get there love - you don't need to make any decisions at the moment xxxx      


I will attempt to muster some energy to have a think about a mission to Brummie or nearby for a curry and a stopover xx thanks for the offer at yours  


Girls - easy for us jerseyspuds to fly to Birmingham though money problem for all - may have to be more of a Christmas curry but will have a chat with the jersey ff's and see who is up for it - Im thinking if there was somewhere near to Brummie we could meet up would be handy for RC RH Anne Shorts ? any other takers  


Loads of Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## purple72

shortie66 said:


> But we have decided that no-one (not even my bf) will know when we do go back, apart from our very close family . Oh and of course all of you on here


Love it    

When you are ready darling it will be the right time  

Hey jersey hugs xxx


----------



## popsi

shortie.. we kept our tx to only very close family and one friend, i found it a lot easier to cope that way, and of course you gorgeous ladies who without the support we could never have got through.. just for you to know honey depression would NOT rule you out AT ALL !!! i mean that totally, and the whole process was a lot easier then IVF i assure you xxx but you dont need to worry about all that as your frostie babies are waiting for you xxxx

purps.. hiya darling time is flying now, dont you work to hard and travel too much xx

spuds.. hiya gorgeous, how is jersey, Dh friend moved there in the summer and loves it although she says its a bit quiet sometimes ! xx


----------



## shortie66

Spuds Oooo a christmas curry im up for that! We have a premier inn about half a mile/mile from us thats quite cheap as well. Or anytime curry for to be honest     


Popsi i may have a little gander at adoption sites later, just dip my little size 2 tootsies in and see what they are like   


Purps hope u can make a christmas curry this year      


Laura i have set ur comment to me as my ** status. heehee i love it


----------



## popsi

shortie.. loving your ** comment !!! very original i thought     ... are we having an FF friday party ladies ! xx


----------



## purple72

Well I can certainly try and make it! you can put me on the definately maybe list, that's hoping the little one and DH let me out for the night (god that's just wierd saying that! because it still doesn't feel real)


----------



## shortie66

Purps ahhhhh but it is real    and i cant wait to meet trouble     


Popsi im up for a party 2nite    i think i will be starting on the jd pretty shortly   lets make it an ff ** party and put loads of daft comments on ** to p.i.s.s. the fertiles off


----------



## calypso-sky

Im up for a party Jersey get the invites sorted love... Hello AM all the best sending      and     and loads of love your way !!!!

Hello Shortie babes I like appleton rum you on jd me on rum and ginger ale some flat a r s e coke if its the last thing left I will have it.... lol it would be good to meet you ladies....
re the adoption thing the last time i got a BFP the council wrote to me within days asking if i wanted to foster as if the bleeding clinic had told them the next minute. They sent me some packs and they have contacted me today asking if i still want to go ahead   . not sure yet still. but shorts whatever you choose it will be the right thing for you.  ...
Hello Anne G  glad you had a fab birthday wishing many more happy ones to come..
Hello RH and RC   ...
Hi Fraggles and  Purps... sending loads of     to wishy washy ...
AFM still    when she should come she won't lol... might be this weekend tho oops forgot to take my vits and stuff will have to take em before bed ... off this weekend yeahhhhhh..... put some shoes and stuff i bought in the winter on ebay got em cheap kurt geiger and carvela .. hope they don't sell for a £1.00 hahhhha
Hello AOC  how are you ?  will be doing an eggy dance also for sonia         .. gonna go and and watch my ebay items for sale  im addicted..... malini hope you are feeling better today .... 
Hi laurab ive missed eastenders soo much ive lost out on where i was .... now can't seem to follow the youngens and the goss  bleeding nora well not impressed.


----------



## calypso-sky

hhhaaa meant to say BFN  ooh silly me that was funny tempting fate     i should preview my post before i send em ...


----------



## popsi

calypso... welcome to our party honey xxxx we like a good drink and a good laugh on a friday !! 

shorties.. liking you comments about ** honey xx hows the JD going xx


----------



## shortie66

Going down a treat hunny    Just about to start my 2nd    


Calypso appleton rum sound luverly    hmmmm think i may have a look in my drinks cupboard


----------



## calypso-sky

Hiyah popsi  what u drinkin ? just  had a sneaky glASS of the old rose wine oooops it was veryyy tiny  urm    lol


----------



## popsi

calypso... i have a glass of cider for now but think i will have a wine in a min !! not too many though as my little princess has taken to playing early hours of the mornin    ... oh i like rose too but dont have any hmmmm !!

shorts... good girl honey, will do you good to relax xxxx


----------



## popsi

calypso... send you some bubbles


----------



## calypso-sky

woahhhh wow lush its like birthday ooh thanks popsi thats kind of you   ...... im well pleased now ... omg don't know what to say its loads of bubbly bubbles  yeahhhhh!!!!   ..
our 7 year anniversary on monday ... god time flies .. so boring now not even a card has been bought yet .... 
 ive been stuck to this pc for ages my bum hurts and hangs off the chair    i shall send you a big fat     thanks popsi


----------



## laurab

Calypso sent you some bubbles...   


I'm tipsey and being  silly...    Ive just been chuckling at the bit at the side of your profile that says ..... 'click to blow'! Sorry my mind is in the gutter tonight.


----------



## Malini

You're all so funny! Love curries and live in the Midlands , well on the edge.

Calypso - bit better but sort of yo-yo atm so every moment is its own. Happy Anniversary and 7 is so very lucky.

Night gang. Take care,
Malini xxx


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 'hic' 


Hurray Mal - sooo pleased that you are close to midlands n up for a curry xxx


Calypso love the name and pleased you are up for a christmas curry 2 


OK girls here we go - wot about FRIDAY 26 NOVEMBER for a midlands curry ? 


Anyone interested let me know and we will go from there so far


Me
Shorts
Mal
Calypso


xx


Spuds (on the martini n lemonade


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you had a good night last night ladies!!! Hope the heads aren't too bad this morning!!  I attempted a glass of wine myself but had two sips and gave it to hubby. Am right off it at the moment - but that;s not  bad thing!!


Thx Laura, Calypso and Shortie for the egg dances!!  I do hope they\re not scrambled!!   


Well - I think your all   but I love it!!!  More crazy egg dances much appreciated!! EC monday so need to get cooking!!! 2 juicy follies could produce 2 lovely eggies!


Have a good day everyone!
Sonia
xxx


----------



## mag108

...just bobbin on to say DRIVER good luck for your trip..........!


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh one more thing i forgot to mention that i have lived in my house for 7 years as well spooky isn't it ?  how are you feeling popsi and shortie? 
Thanks lurvely laurab for em bubbles im addicted     thats very very kind of you when you said click to blow i also had weird thoughts ....not to be mentioned urmmm i'll just pretend they never happened lol. stayed up and watched josey wales the outlaw it was mint sooo funny i love westerns with wor clint   
I have to finish my last assignment before the  21st got 3500 words to write and a questionnare to make up yikes but i prefer to be on here omg im in trouble ..
Im glad youre a bit better malini what me and dh have said is that if this does not work we will be planning a round the world tour to with a theme...

places america have lost a war in hahhhhaaa ie vietnam japan albiet hourishima was bad but then maybe on to dont know if i want to go ... above iraq so himalayas  tibet and finish off in war free tonga or fiji then travel to america and give the yanks some souveniers hahahah then come home ... how about that ... 
i might have to take 6 weeks or more off work .
atm gonna get the steamer out cuz my nesting mad friend wants to steam clean her curtains ... wonder which ones (tmi)   ..

love    Sky


----------



## Spuds

Morning all 


Off for a swim to purge the alcohol lol xxx


So - Midlands Christmas Curry List have I got this right;


Me
Shortie
RC (?)
Purple 
Mal
Calypso


Any ideas / suggestions on where we go ? Not sure how far you lot are away from each other - is there somewhere central to you all ?


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Züri

Oh how i wish I was still in the midlands to enjoy a curry


----------



## Ourturn

I missed the party last night!

Spuds - count me in. Its been a few years since I lived in Brum. My sis went for a great curry around St Paul's Square recently..will find out where it was. 

Shortie      Understand how you feel. I get VERY tired of it all too. As you have frosties, in your shoes I would have the hidden C test at least.   Looking back my longest lasting pg (saw a hb) was when I was on a two week course of antib's..know I now I have hidden C..makes total sense. Its relastively cheap to have done and treat. Chances are the 2nd de tx will work   

Tracey and Anna - feeling any better? 

Hi Purps   

Anne - a mouse?   

Morning everyone 

Stop press, a proper AF arrived this am, 1st one in 2.5 months! Horrah! Means the nasty ott down regging drug has finally worn off. Never been happier that its heavy and painful. Hoping this means all the dead C dna is being flushed out and that I will retest -tive in 4 weeks with next af   
Still feeling under the weather but a million times better than I was. 

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

Morning all


Missed your party too - DH is developing an unhealthy addiction to online poker.  Thankfully no money involved, but it has substantially limited my lap top access.


Just a quickie from me - OTD tomorrow - remind me which test is better - FR or CB?  I can never remember.


Count me in for the Christmas curry!


Back later - lots of chores to do.  Boooo.


L x


----------



## Ourturn

Lou - FR definately! Good luck!


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as been shopping and now have baby free few hours its very weird without here here she is in my mums for a little bit (only the next street away lol) dont know what i gonna do with myself lol.. hmm maybe a little sleep would be good xx

calypso... i feeling good honey... sorry i read the click to blow.. but read the cl as a d lol !!! but thats my mind.. in the gutter with it !!!!

lou... good luck honey xx

annasb .. morning honey xxx

jersey... bet its warmer with you than in wales today ! xx

zuri... how are you feeling honey xx

shortie.. hope your ok xx

love to eveyone else.. right off to find something to do now xx


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh popsi     
forgot to say im 27 this year omg all the sevens phahh !!! hope its my lucky year    
jersey im in newcastle but the train to the midlands is frequent and direct birmingham etc is direct  .. i have a cheeky korma in the freezer from mr birdseye gonna go and eat it later    ... hope its sunny where ever you girls are ... ps my neigbour is giving me some sweetcorn plants for the garden they will be lush to eat yummy ... he's got loads of seeds and plants and calls the plants by thier scientific name he has a feret called string bean and he does yoga and pratices with a chinese flat sword kung -fu chops    aah his last house he lost a python and told the new owners to look out for it incase it shows up .. the new owners were mortified he said.... but you need neighbours like that im trying to hook him up with my running buddy .... match made in heaven they both love animals especially cats


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - Forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS to your dh!


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies!

I was all set to party last night but internet was nasty and wouldn't play ball    

Heaps I too kept reading back to check iot was your hubby who got his citizenship! congrats, it's so much easier when your hubby has a red book!! Mt DH is south african born but got his red book 2 years ago! yipee to no more visa's    although right now england are playing SA in cricket, DH has just left for his night shift and I have the task of keeping him up to date with scores!    not easy when they got a wicket after 4 balls!

Louise goodluck for the Morn, we are due some happy stories on here!!

Hello to everyone else big hugs xxx


----------



## purple72

Well I have to admit when we were first dating DH took me to a one day match at lords and I was hooked! (nothing to do with the fit men with the best ****'s at all    ) so I'm a bit torn SA are my second team but England are my no 1, although it's a SAFA in our team KP who I fancy! Mind you alot of our team are south african anyway! Strauss was born in SA keiswetter, Lumb, Kevin Pieterson....... at the moment with our no1&2 batsmen on the field the whole field is South african!

Bugger they just got KP so no nore **** watching   

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Good evening ladies   


Sorry i disappeared last night, i was just about to finish my first jd lay down on the sofa and woke up at 12 oclock     Im not as young as i used to be   


Louise good luck for tomorrow honey        defo go with first response, however i cant talk from experience as i only ever buy the ones that show the one line   


Spuds no idea where to go in brum im afraid, when me and anne went out recently we went to balti bazaar in lye (balti capital of the midlands)    


We are doing a car boot sale tomorrow so have to be up at the crack of dawn again    and we are working saturday and sunday nest week doing sarnies for a mahhhosive company that we supply on friday. We have got to do 150 sarnies on satday and 150 on sunday. Still its a living i suppose    


Purps heaps anna calypso popsi zuri and everyone else


----------



## purple72

Enjoy your car boot tomorrow shorts, I'm picking DH up from the station and we're off to a baby show, I'm so excited


----------



## shortie66

Ahhhh purps cannot wait till trouble arrives    What will you be buying tomorrow


----------



## purple72

Well DH says he's dangerous when out with his credit card and no sleep! But we'll see. no bough much yet have about 6 outfits and yesterday bought a little wooden stool and some bookends,(got 2nd hand cot from my brothers kids) but hat's all so far, still feels abit unreal!I think that's an IVF side effect.

Hope it feels real by time trouble comes, else the birth is going to be a hell of a shock     

I trully believe it won't be long and you'll be saying the same thing back to me shorts! remember WE WILL BE MUMMIES!


----------



## purple72

Don't think my T is working well in that last post!


----------



## shortie66

Ah purps i so hope ur right.  Have been thinking about what i posted last night, and you know what hunny, i still feel the same. But whatever happens in my life, i am so happy that your dreams have come true


----------



## purple72

Just think about what you've been through in the last month shorts, and if it was any of us who had been through that heartache, you'd say the same! It's not surprising you feel that way as you are grieving, and our nature means we seek to protect ourselves fronm hurt, BUT and it's a big BUT, now is not the time to make decisions hunny, just ride out this part of the journey, or as the lovely Laura says, pitch a tent for a while, and then in time see how you feel.

Although finding comfort in the fact that you and Scottie have such a strong relationship that thinking of being a couple is no bad thing. Seek comfort in that for the time being, and when you're ready you can see exactly what path you will take in the future xxxx


----------



## mag108

Louise: good luck for tomorrow hun!


And heaps, I too forgot to congrats your DH!


Annsob: Gr8 that Af has showed her face!


Hey all you girls partying last night, very very funny posts!


Calypso - I lam attempting to grow veg. tho a real fair weather gardener!


big hi to everyone. Am stumbling around at the mo with hardly any free time, tired eyes and many migraines so not always up for long posts but I do read....and hold you all very dear.


XXX


----------



## calypso-sky

Hello pretty ladies  . mag my neighbour is growing the vegs from seed to small plants i might be tempted to tell him to just leave them in his garden .. i will spray some water on from my side when he is at work then when they are ready i will eat them     

Hi shortie Would love to help u make sarnies I love  doing things like that ...

Hi purps i  back the west Indies tho not very good at the moment ...haha nothing like lara back in the days oohh the memories   
heaps Im making him grow chillies and runner beans and he has discovered an ancient tree he has now growing as a sapling on top of his telly in a lil plastic case  ,
goodday  popsi lurve and sobroody      
sending    to louise..
AFM still no AF I told my dh's granny my af went missing she said ooh it must have happened then .... i said no love nothing  for ages she was like and why not... i said none of your business ... she went quiet then ..


----------



## Spuds

Evening all xxx

Am bit zonked but excited about Christmas curry and catching up we you lot 

Hugs to those who need it 

Spudulike
xx


----------



## laurab

I cant believe you are talking about a curry in November!! Thats forever away!!


----------



## purple72

Good night sweet ladies, off to bed, 

Laura hunny let me know about next wed, no worries if your busy xxx


----------



## Spuds

laura b - just been looking up pics on ** - you n tripsters look fabulous  xx ere november is round the corner lol are u coming  ? i have you booked for a 23 43 and chapati  

gnight gals am off zzzzz

spuds
xx


----------



## Kittycat104

BFN for me this morning.  Didn't have high hopes for the IUI but there is always a glimmer of hope, isn't there.  Have had a cry and lots of 'why me?' with DH.

Plan now is to move to the Lister for one last go with my OE.


----------



## Züri

Really sorry Louise     x


----------



## Fraggles

Louise so sorry     Great you are looking forwards though even though today sucks. xx


----------



## shortie66

Louise hunny so sorry       


Didnt do car boot sale cos weather looked like it was gonna be sh1te, but its not   


Got a stinking headache tho


----------



## Little Me

Hi all


No time to read of post at mo but, Driver has sent me a text and asked me to let you all know, EC all done , she got one eggie and her lady got 12.
So good news.    


Louise, just saw your news, so very sorry hunny     


Back as soon as I can girls


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woooohooooooo go anne marie         


Morning anne   


Think i am catching scotts man flu


----------



## Ourturn

Lou - I am so sorry      

Anne -thanks for the update. When do you go out?
Way to go Driver! See there was an eggie in there! Sending you         for the love lab. 

Calypso - I'm working on my veggie garden today....I am so behind. Only thing I have comming up are broad beans so far. Do you have any scrummy west indian recipies (which do not include hard beans...I'm allergic)? 

Mag -   

Spuds   

Purps - enjoy the show! 

Shortie - bummer that you have to work at the weekend! 

Hi Heaps, Fraggles, Laura, Zuri, Popsi and everyone

TMI but this af is the heaviest and healthiest looking I've had for as long as I can remember. Wonder why that is? Need to get my bum into gear and get into the garden

Anna x


----------



## Züri

Well done Driver! great news on both accounts   


AnnaSB - do you think its maybe the hidden C finally clearing? maybe it affect lining and cycles too? whatever that's good news!


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - I    that is the case! How are you feeling? When's the next scan?


----------



## Züri

Its certainly very interesting Anna and makes you wonder how badly it has been affecting things? I really hope this is the beginning now for you and a natural little miracle will come along 


My next scan is 2 weeks on wednesday i'll be 11w4d maybe it will sink in once and for all then and I can stop suppressing my emotions towards it all. Due to the fact I have virtually no symptoms I'd not even know I was pregnant and days go by where I have to remind myself   even saying the above sounds as if I am talking about someone else   


xx


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - with the pg were I had a very high hcg (20,000) at 5.5 weeks, I had very few symptoms except for feeling tired and peeing a lot! We ladies have been through enough so maybe you are being spared morning sickness? Can understand you not getting excited...its a self defense mechanism. I am sure everything will be fine       

Thinking about it I have never had an af like this since I was in my early 20's....hmmm maybe the C has been effecting my lining. Usually I have a medium af day 1 and very little after that. This time heavy day one and still heavy day 2. Really    its a good sign!


----------



## Züri

Anna can I ask did you know you had C at any other time in your life? I did find out I had it years ago - long story how i found out - but have no idea how long I had it for but I do assume thats what f''ed up my tubes  feel so ashamed about it i hardly bare to think about it. But i am wondering if I had it back then and i had anti B's would it have been for long enough to have killed it off if it had got up into my tubes too? I have been mulling over the whole hidden C issue for a few weeks - it's certainly a very odd situation and seems to explain many forms of infertility judging by the amount of girls on here who have tested positive


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - You shouildn't feel ashamed...I was mortified when I found out I caught it years ago as I had always been v careful...but did have x2 instances of losing a condom inside (grim). If you discovered you had it early on (and you must have done if there was active C being detected via a cervical swab) and had antib's at the time, I am sure the antib's would have worked and cleared it (the usual short course of antib's for C works in 95% of cases). C is the main cause of blocked tubes....in your case it may have spread quickly and was pretty aggressive. The way C effects individuals ie whether it blocks tubes/causes adhesions on the uterus depends on your genetic make up...ie some ladies are more likely to suffer from inflamation/blockages due to C than others. This explains why my tubes and uterus are ok, even though I probably contracted C in my mid 20's.


----------



## Züri

So Anna the first you knew of having C was from the positive hidden test? you never knew years ago?


I have no idea how long I had it - but I am angry at myself for messing up my fertility as I did for being young and stupid


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - yes...I had no idea until I had the hidden test a few weeks ago. As my tubes were clear and I had no problem getting pg I had no reason to suspect I had ever had it. Thinking back, in my mid 20's I went through a phase of having thrush a lot...in hindsight this may have been a symptom, but I thought it was linked to the antib's I was taking for uti's    My nhs consultant does not belive I ever had it because I was tested for C antibodies 2 years ago via the ivf clinic, and that came back negative. But one medical paper says this can happen in around 25% of cases (if memory serves). So I thought it was safest to trust the hidden c test and take the antib's.


----------



## calypso-sky

so sorry to hear your news louise im glad you gonna go right back into it and start a new cycle      stay positive   
sobroody ive got some recipes without hard beans... mainly our diet is rice and loads of white meat ie fish chicken pork ,.. and jerk chicken is lush with steamed rice and loads of steamed veg with rum punch or lemonade thats the traditional wedding dish that is served most often... potato rosti is nice as well with diced pork stew. main thing sobroody is to marinade your meat overnight then everything else will be ok...  soy sauce spring onions  ginger, if you like onions and finely chopped tomato with some thyme on top stick it in fridge and next day  grill until done , careful meat can be dry so keep basting it with the juices from the container....     

cycled 4 miles this morning whooo hooo almost got kicked by a horse didnt hear him coming lol


----------



## Ourturn

Calyspo - that sounds very healthy and delicious...you're making me feel hungry now! Saw Levi Roots (sp) make pumpkin rice on Sat Kitchen yesterday....yummy!!! Can you recommend a good West Indian cook book? Well done on the excerise! 
Anna x


----------



## purple72

Oh Louise hunny so very sorry for you      

AM hunny congrats and fingers crossed for ET rest up and take care over next few days xxx

AnnaSB healthy AF sounds fab and heavy too, my cons said at the lap & hyst he did 6 weeks before I got caught that my lining was a bit think, so he cleared it out, maybe that's what your's is doing naturally? xx show was naff, about 12 stalls mostly childcare and photographers! nevermind took DH to mothercare on way home so at least he could see some prams etc   

Zuri I had loads of symptoms and now at 23 weeks lots of kicks and braxston hicks but it still doesn't seem real?!?!? (think it's a side effect of our journey x

Calypso Jerk chicken wings are my fav done on the braai (SA bbq) we went to friend wedding a few years ago which was west indian and nigerian, and had jerk pork, chicken, rice peas, curried goat and jalofi rice it was lush!

Shorts hope you feel better soon darling xxx

Off to have a nap as always so tired, but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi again all 

Spuds n Shorts - I am there girls at the curry night. 26th Nov is fine by me. We can have a think nearer the time of where to go.
Shorts- Hope your Man/lady flu doesn't come out in full flu force   
And as for feeling tired with it all hun, I can imagine you are. But the ice babies will soon make all your dreams come true.  

Tracey- How are you?   

Sonia- Lots of luck for EC tomorrow   

Pops- How's Princess's eye ?  

Anna- Glad AF arrived. and I hope you're feeling better soon   
I think your SIL may have gone to Lasan or the other curry hosue in St Pauls square- Lasan lovely but a bit pricey.   

Purps- Have a lovely sleep   

As for telling people about TX, this time we are not telling anyone apart from my brother,and best friend and Jason has had tell his brother as we need someone to look after Ryan as it looks like we may going to Cyprus on the weekend where we've got the boys. Normally, we can just rearrange but Ryans mum is away herself so we have to make babysitting arrangements in advance just in case.

I am on Day 27 so any day now I start the pill then day 15 start downreg.
It still doesn't feel real though   

Had a lovely birthday and a lovely spa break. Was relaxing but I must admit, I did struggle to relax through the massage- kept worrying about work, (very stressful at the mo) but then I gradually managed to switch off  

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - thanks for posting my news   

Heaps - gr8 news about DH's citiozenship

Louise -    

Tracey - when is your OTD based on when you ovulated     

Curry did someone mention curry?? Count me in   . We did say we would try to organise a PR picnic in the summer, do we still want to have bash at doing that as well?

Fridays party sounded fab, loved all those half drunken posts, especially the one that made "blowing bubbles" sound rude, get you mind out of the gutter   

AFM we do have wi-fi in the room but it's not free so I am on a tight time schedule so massages may be short with not many personals (everything in this hotel is extortionate £4.50 for an orrange juice and £3 for a can of coke with dinner last night   , DH is so tight it is hilarious so think we are on water with dinner from now on    EC went smoothly but then they totally knock you out over here so didn't have clue but apparently DH was ready to knock me back out when I was coming round as I just kept asking him the question over and over again    Thank you all for my lovely good luck messages and texts, I am feeling very loved and looked after.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi everyone

AM.  Great news from Cyprus, although not about the prices.  Do you know when ET will be yet?

Anne, i'm glad you had a good birthday.  Will work calm down soon?  I hope AF arrives soon (or not if it is for a good reason!)

Louise.  Sorry you got a BFN.  Same for me.  OTD wasn't until Tuesday next week but AF arrived yesterday.  Last month it was 2 days late, this month 4 days early.  

Anna.  I'm glad AF is here at last and seems to be a proper one.  

Heaps.  Good news about DH citizenship.  I can imagine what a pain it must be having to get visas all the time.

Shortie.  I hope you don't get the cold I have.  I haven't had such a bad cold for absoluely ages.  i don't know if it is the prednisolone affecting my immunes (as it should do I suppose).


----------



## mag108

Louise: so sorry that it hasnt worked out   

Driver: xx   you are there, and nearly there!    

Anne: my goodness so soon!

Zuri: Hard not to fret til you get this next scan, in all likliehood all is fine!  

feel at a bit of a loss as to what to do with myself, antibiotics appear to be making me very tired and a bit under the weather or maybe that is the very cold weather or my AF turing up on d22!. Worked out today that with having to clear up hidden C, plus waiting 6wks for AF (which will be 8 wks) the soonest I can cycle is beginning of Sept. So am feeling a bit frustrated by that, the waiting and the nothing happening, the not trying etc. Flip it around at least I can have some of the summer on white wine spritzers but that is the ONLY upside. Am wondering about therapy to help me through feeling V negative about it all.
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Is anyone here seeing Dr Gorgy or going to Serum. I have just seen Mag's post and took the long course (25 days) of ab's to clear up the hidden C. It may be a coincidence but I used to have regular as clock work 26 day cycle but now am on 22 days - is this coincidence or could long course of ab's messed up my cycles as since then my cycles have been 22 days.


F x


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh mag        take care of yourself and remember we are here always there is always someone here within minutes to make you feel better....   

hiyah purps i love chicken wings as well .. as for you dh did he have to do that rubbish test i did it twice i failed first time .. ready for the question " what percentage of britian is catholic  omg its around 10% i don't think a british person would have known that lol... you gonna have to got to a ceremony ... i took a photo of me and a mini angel of the north at the civic centre lol
nice to hear from you AM    glad you are doing well
Anne    it feels like most people on here are about to start again after a lil pause here we go again ...  .
Sobroody love I have clippings and granny myrtle's memories wacking me with a wooden spoon cuz i burnt her rice and ate the butter all of it my gob was shining and reflecting off her newly polished lino she used for  wallpaper lol... I will send you a link for a website i use.


----------



## Spuds

Ello ladies

Just wanted to send some      to Louise and Tracey - thinking of you girls     

Driver - fantastic news  cant get my brain out the gutter though; *"we do have wi-fi in the room but it's not free so I am on a tight time schedule so massages may be short with not many personals" lol*     [/size]
[/size]
Anne n SoBroody - in the curry mob xx[/size]
[/size]
Spuds[/size]
xxx[/size]


----------



## Spuds

What is all that txt about - lol


----------



## mag108

thks ladies, without my usual crutches (wine, choc and cheese) I am a ilttle at a loss!


Fraggles, you too?  mysterious.
Makes a job out of trying to predict the future eh


x off to make some dairy free dinner!
(with no oven as that is broke!)


----------



## Fraggles

Mags, it was only seeing your post that I wondered if that could do it or whether I am getting peri menopause - not trying to frighten you - I am getting on so it could be.


Mags I would definitely recommend therapy - look at the bica website (I think that's right) or I know Zita West have counsellors.


Anything to help us deal with us or keep us on the path for longer in my mind.


F x


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- So sorry hun    
As for work, will just have to see what happens. 


Mag- a    for you. As for counselling, I personally can recommend it, my lady has defo helped me hun   


Hi Fraggles   


Jersery- WTF?       


I can't seem to remember how to do quotes anymore myself


----------



## shortie66

Mags darling so sorry you are feeling down        Just take it one small step at a time sweetheart, try and plan some things for you, some treats, days out a spa day a trip to the seaside a picnic in the country, We will get there sweetheart but i can understand how you feel cos i feel the same.     


Hello all    i have started on the jd already and im so sorry but cant remember anyone elses post    just that mags struck a chord with me


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Sorry I am soooo behind and I haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope you are all well and the Driver is doing well out in Cyprus.

Bad news for me&#8230;I tested positive for Hidden C, so I join Anna SOB and mags on the antibiotics.

I am thinking of you all 

Lots of love
Donkey xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello donks, we are organising a curry in brum for november 26th as a pr xmas party, hope you can come sweetie


----------



## popsi

sorry [email protected] at personals, i have read everyones posts, but not going to attempt to reply as brain is fried ! 
just want to give you all a huge     as i think its needed in here at the moment, there is a lot of sh!t and sadness and its just not right as we are such a beautiful selection of ladies, it makes my heart ache xx

hope things improve soon.. xxx

as for us all well here off to a mini zoo tomorrow as DH is off xxx so hoping for sunshine a little


----------



## shortie66

hey popsi u up for a xmas curry in brum hunny


----------



## popsi

shortie.. i would love too, but will decide nearer the time as at the moment i cant leave our princess for an hour lol ! xxxx


----------



## laurab

Driver - Great news....   


Lousie, Tracey - So sorry girls.    


Anne - Yikes not long!!


Zuri - Some poeple are lucky and have no symptoms at all. Be great to get that scan done and let yourself relax... a little anyway.   


Well I can join you all with the misspent youth that buggered up my insides.    I was told after my ectopic I have had a serious infection (no doubt C) that has ruined my tubes and insides.  Odd as I will always hate myself for killing my little 'ectopic baby' yet I am so glad nothing is different now as I have my wonderful gang of girls on here and my babies that I wouldnt change for the world. I can honestly say I think IF has made me a much better mummy.  i have  no doubt you girls will all be great mums too and soon I hope.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mag, I am sorry you are feeling so down    I can understand why, waiting is so hard, it feels like life is ticking by doesn't it.

Donkey.  Sorry you have tested + you poor thing.

Going to bed to see if my cold disappears overnight.  I am fed up with it now.


----------



## shortie66

laura tracey heaps are u up for a curry in brum 26th nov? i have a double bed and 2 sofas available for overnighters(jersey has already bagged one) i think     or theres a premier inn half a mile away. 


Cant believe it, i have only had 2 jd's and feel p.1ssed  already


----------



## popsi

shortie... you lightweight !!! lol xxx


----------



## mag108

thks so much to all of you for your words of support....
I will stock up on non dairy treats and am planning on calling BICA counsellor, think the time has come for that.


xxto everyone


----------



## shortie66

magds curry night birmingham november 26th        have a spare sofa here for you


----------



## shortie66

popsi if ur saw me hunny u would defo know im certainly no lightweight         12 stone 3lb when i weighed me this morning


----------



## popsi

shorts.. wish i was that much      !!! xxx


----------



## shortie66

ahhh but popsi i am only 4ft 10"


----------



## popsi

ah so i just need to be about 7ft 6 and i be ok


----------



## laurab

Mags - Sorry missed you earlier. Sorry about your result...... XXXX

I may be up for curry.. where are you meeting?


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - not being able to ttc is getting me down too      Counselling sounds like a good idea

Donks - replied to your pm

Calypso - thanks for the link! 

Anne - exciting! 

Evening all - had two glasses of chardonnay and feeling squiffy! 

Anna x


----------



## popsi

woo hoo annasb.... welcome to mine and shorties gang


----------



## lucky_mum

Louise - so sorry it was a negative hon - sending you huge     
Driver - yay!  re your egg - hope it's a golden one    good luck for fertilisation on both yours and the DE   

Donkey - sorry about your test   

Tracey - feel better soon hon! I also had colds when I was TTC naturally with pred - hope it will be worth it    Heaps - good luck with this cycle, we are all rooting for you!

Laura - V loved playing in the jungle-thingy today - thanks hon!   

Ummmm - sorry but have run out of steam already and need bed! Sorry to be a rubbish poster  but please know I read every day and think of you all often!    All good here - V is bombing about crawling everywhere and pulling herself up to standing/cruising about the furniture - I can't believe how quickly it has gone and that she will be 1 next month!  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Love the new pic of Vivvy Steph. 


Morning all!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I like this quick reply, works great from iPhone. Love the idea of curry on 26 nov but as it is my birthday we steve and max might have plans. I will let you know nearer the time. Still feelfull of cold this am. Wish it would just go away. 
Am I hope you are warmer in Cyprus than we are here. It is like winter. I went shopping on sat bought loads of new things but too cold to wear them.


----------



## Little Me

Morning all   

Donks- Oh no hun, so sorry   

Steph- what date is V's b'day?   

Laura   

Tracey- yep, it's bloody freezing! Hows your cold?   

xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Thanks Laura!  

Tracey, hope you feel better soon 

Anne - it's the 23rd June 

have a poorly little munchkin here  really rough night/high temp and very clingy/think she is fighting something off, so having a cuddly day today.

Have a good day everybody xxx


----------



## Little Me

ahh bless little V


----------



## laurab

Ah get well soon vivvy. XX

Brrrr its bloody cold today.


----------



## Little Me

Quickie from me girlies
Driver just sent a text to say her egg fertilised and so did 10 of her donors  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Well done Anne Marie.....fantastic news, thanks for letting us know Anne x


----------



## Donkey

Shortie I'm up for a curry   

Mags sorry you still feel so low   I hope counselling brings you some peace   We can do the anitbs together    Can we have soya milk?  Are there replacement butter spreads?  
Fab news driver   

Tracey I hope you feel better soon   

Sorry over excited kitten on the laptop, i can't fight him off any more, back later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

woo hoo great news Am .. so happy for you darling xxxx 

Anne.. thanks for letting us know, how are you honey xx

steph.. poor vivvy hope she is better soon xx

donkey..     sorry to hear that x

heaps, shortie, mags, mir, tracey, lv, annasb, aofc, laura, and all you wonderful ladies     

right off now for glass of wine, i am shattered as been out all day to a mini zoo, had a ball but tired xxxx


----------



## mag108

thanks for all your support ladies. We all struggle on through dont we, its this feeling of inaction...

Donkey: Hidden C buddy! there are lots of dairy free spreads, Pure for eg. I am using organic rice milk (at home and soya at work) cos it has no added calcium. You have to look carefully cos calcium seems to get added to everything but there are some soyas that have no added calcium. Apparently soya is not so good if ttc cos of what it does to hormones but to be honest in sml amounts and at this point I imagine it will be ok.

Dirver: so excited for you!

will have to check the diary for Nov 26 ! ( who plans THAT far ahead!)


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooooo come on driver         


Evening ladies     


Gotta have tea im bloody starving!!


----------



## popsi

shorts... profiteroles


----------



## calypso-sky

evening ladies sorry im late being out for tea for anniversary it was nice... 

go AM nice one can't wait to hear from yah   
AFM AF arrived yeahhh so now on menopur for five days then going on  cetrorelix the antagonist ?  sounds like a horror film   had to pre order that tho as the hospital didn't have any instock ... they did a preg test today cuz she said my lining was extra thick ? 7.2 what does that mean anyone .. try to ask them and they look at u funny..   but anyhoo it was negative who would have thought lol... i already beat them to three poundland double packs     ...
Shortie what u cooking love    im always hungry no wonder my backside is huge follows me around...
Hola popsi love how are you    hy AOC where are you can't find yah anywhere ..
hi tracey and laura and purps.. hope your cold is better. hi sobroody hope u like the recipes ...  
malini      .
enjoy you wine heaps   
lots of love


----------



## Little Me

Brill news Calypso  

evening pops-I'm fine ta Hun, had my counselling this eve after 3 week break and feel a bit less stressed
xxxx

mag  

shorts, how's your man flu hun?  


well, started spotting earlier so AF will be tomorrow then can start pill
aka the spawn of the devil  

feels sureal if i'm honest ladies  

xxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

spawn of the devil      Anne you are funny


----------



## shortie66

Anne just take it one day at a time sweetheart, it feels very surreal all the way through, but you will be fine hunny, we're with you all the way         Man flu not developed any further but do have a stinking headache again now.


Calypso roast chicken for tea    and i scoffed the lot (plus the remainder of the said profiteroles from yesterday)    


Popsi


----------



## laurab

Anne - Exciting!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anne darling its come around quickly, feel like i have missed so much of the lead up. Thinking of you all the time though. Will need to keep a closer eye on you now!! Big hugs lots of love and lets have a proper chat soon    


Hello to all you other lovelies   


Driver - well done sweetness and your lovely golden egg!!     


Kisses and cuddles all round xxxx


----------



## Züri

Hi all, i have been skim reading the past day or so, Anne when do you fly out? is it very soon now? it really has come round so quick and is all so exciting! wishing you so so so much luck xx


----------



## popsi

anne darling.. its happening so quickly, glad your feeling a little better xx

ally..lovely to see you honey.. we miss you gorgeous xxx

zuri.. hope your ok xxx

shortie.. your roast chicken sounds lovely.. we went the the Harvester it was rubbish !! xx

xxxx


----------



## LV.

Woooo hooooplah! for Driver, fab news

Anne - glad you're feeling a bit better doll

Glug, glug... can't remember any more, seem to have got a bit squiffed tonight after downing a few too many Cuba Libres whilst searching alternatives for getting to our honeymoon destination seeings as B Flucking A are striking on the days we are  flying out. Think we're going to try and book a completely refundable flight with another airline as an insurance policy in case our BA flight doesn't go, we can't not go! We've already paid up front for all our hotels so we just have to go then otherwise we'll have an insurance battle on our hands and to be honest... it's out blinking honeymoon, we just need to get there when we've planned it, godamnit! We just want to go after our wedding pretty please, with a cherry on top Mr BA. Not sure where we stand though as we got our flights solely on air miles so haven't actually paid anything for them. I hope this doesn't count against us.

[email protected]

LadyV xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Steph - Vivy's new pics are adorable! 

Anne - exciting! 
Driver - wohoo! Sending them all growing vibes      

Mag, Donks - Sainsburies organic olive oil spread contains no dairy...but according to Agate you can still have butter as it has no calcium.
Calypso - sending your follies growing vibes     

Ladyv - didn't BA keep their long haul flights flying with the last strike?   

Evening all 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 


Shorts - I've defo bagged your sofa      ta lovey


Anne - wow - going really quick now - we are with you a million per cent honey always      


Driver - fantastic news really excited for you and sending loads of love xxx


Heaps - I know its sad but true lol - planning months in advance cos desperate to see you lot and desperate for a decent curry lol - (Jersey isnt known for its culinary curry delights) lol


Tracey - as its your birthday we could change it Shorts wot u reckon - I picked 26 Nov randomly cos its after pay day and close to Chrimbo but not Jan when everyone is mega skintus. xx


Helloo to Calypso, Mags, Lou, LV (DONT WORRY IM SURE WILL BE BA OK XXXX) and all


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Zuri      still not told Ian - will do though !! xxxxx


----------



## Malini

Driver - So, so pleased for you! Here's hoping Barry White is continuing to work his charm.

Louise and Tracey - Sorry for the wrong result. Hugs. 

Donkey - Geesh, is there no let up? Hope the anti-bs aren't too evil to you.

Mag - I found CBT counselling helped me but general waffle woe is me didn't do much except give me space to cry - smthg I guess. Sept seems a long way off but then Anne's cycle did too and now we're here. At boarding school, I always knew how many days til next leave out so maybe we need to count you in.

Anne - Yippee, but I hear you on spawn of the devil. I've been on it for weeks and now realised I am short 10 of the little bleeders and have to devise a plan to scrounge some as trying to keep the NHS out of this cycle. Grrr. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Shortie - How's things at the cafe now that it's been yours for a while? 

Pops - Your day trips sound so lovely.

Steph - Hope Vivvy has been better last night.

Calypso - Bit concerned that your lining hasn't shed entirely. It should be minimal at the beginning of a SP so it can build up a fresh one to for new embies to snuggle into. Can you press the clinic on this? Sorry if I make you fret.

There's so much more but that's me for now.

Hi Ally. Miss you Nix. What's the next project AOC?

Malini xx


----------



## Malini

PS ASB, is Friday 21st any good for you?


----------



## LV.

Mal - I didn't see my GP to get the pill as they won't prescribe the ones needed cos of my DVT history  I ordered on line from Lloyds Pharmacy and picked up 3 months supply in my local branch the next day. You cam do this without prescription once with them I think. Could do with some heparin now tho but will just have to munch on some blood thinning raw garlic til we sort out meds.  

Morning all! Hope this Tuesday is a good one for everyone

xxx


----------



## Malini

Thanks LV. Am willing BA to be sensible on your behalf. M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all   

Alls- Hi lovely lady    l

kate- how's the head hun?   

You lot are the best, I really feel like you're my family, (the nice family that is   ) 

Love you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   


Woohoo Driver, fab news on the embies, here are some embie growing vibes     I hope you're feeling better and your foot is better    


LV, I'm so annoyed and upset for you about BA, what a stupid company. I've really run out of patience with them all. I hope you get an alternative sorted soon, you don't need the extra stress.   


Donkey    


Anne, good luck on the pill, that was the worst part for me   


Spuds, hope you're feeling ok lovely   


Malini, hope all is well. How's Charlie doing and have you got everything ready for next month?   


Steph, get well soon Vivvy   


Mags, I wish I could move the dark cloud hanging over you right now   


Love to everyone else   


All is well here. We've had family and friends staying for the past week so it has been so hectic here. We did some digging in the the orchard to level an overgrown patch and have found loads of bones. Does anyone know how we identify their origin? They're very old and eroding, looks like ribs and pelvis to me.   


LW xxxx


----------



## laurab

Ohhh LW that sounds exciting..... I should have been a detective!! Human you think?? If so I think you need to call the old bill. If not do you know a dr/ vet/ nurse you could ask?


----------



## laurab

I cant find drivers post?? Did her golden eggy fertilise?


----------



## Little Me

Hi LW   

Laura- yep, hers did and 10 of donors


----------



## Overthemoon

Hey Laura, I've tried to put a photo of the bones on here but it won't upload a photo from my c drive and I don't want to post them on **. They were next to a wall that was built probably about 1700's but can't be sure. 


Driver, H is out at Dogus now and AF started today so she's due to start stims tomorrow. I'll text you her no. incase you're at the clinic together this week (she's staying in Southern Cyprus for the first week).


LW xxx


----------



## laurab

Ohhh can you email it too me.... not that I'd know what they are!! I'll get my pipe out and have a look at them!   


Driver - Woooo hoooo!!! So what do they do now? Freeze her donor ones and yse her one or decide once they see how it develops?


----------



## Overthemoon

Laura and LV my little detectives, you have new mail   


LW xxx


----------



## laurab

Ohhhhhh I'm off to check!


----------



## fluffy jumper

just a quick question for anyone taking eskimo oil.  where did you buy it from?


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Tracey, i have bought mine from Natural Alternative Products, and ive gone for the liquid version 210ml cost about 24 quid inc the shipping cost   


No other news from me im afraid, leading a pretty boring groundhog life at the moment


----------



## H&amp;P

Afternoon from sunny (35 degrees, my it's hot hot hot)

Anne - thanks for posting my update   

Heaps - Good to hear you are off and running, really    for you.

Mmmm brain turned to mush and can't remember anything else.......excuse is I am drugged up on painkillers and propped up in bed with a very badly sprained ankle (better than it could have been though as we thought I had broken it again   ), my foot is black and blue, my knee is scabbed over like a schoolgirls (well mine used to be like that when I was a tomboy schoolgirl   ), DH has gone to gym (we are 2 hrs in front of you) and I have bought some surfing time to catch up with my girlies (and RH)

Got text from Ayse asking me to go in for ET tomorrow but I sent one back saying we wanted to go for blast and she checked with Dr and he said that was Ok (well why didn't they suggest that then? surely blast is better....) so looks like ET will be Friday.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies    

Driver        for those embies - and well done for going for blasts on Friday - what have you done to your ankle?    

Louise and Tracey - so sorry things didn't work out this month.        

Heaps         for your tx this month and congrats again to DH - you must both be so proud.    

Malini - just want you to know you are a wonderful person and there is loads about you to love.    

Anne - glad you're feeling more positive now - not long to go!!     

Shortie - see how you feel in a couple of months - we went through exactly what you and Scottie did after our cancelled tx last April and thought we'd be OK with just the two of us - three months later we knew we needed to try something else.    

Spuds - so lovely to natter the other day and I'm definitely up for a curry if RH will babysit!!    

Steph - really hope DD gets better soon - I adore the piccies of her on **.    

Wishy - great to see you on the bumps and babes thread and so glad the scan went well.    

Donkey  - only 2 1/2 weeks til half term!! What is it with kittens and laptops? Sorry about the hidden C result.    

Siobhan - are you and bump OK - we haven't heard from you for a while.    

Zuri - as Malini said, I had very few symptoms and have only really started believing it in the last couple of weeks.    

LW - I hope you're supervising the digging rather than doing it with only a few weeks left.    

Detective Laura - love the chippers piccies on ** and great to see ones with Tracey and Max as well.    

LV - really hope you can get something sorted for your honeymoon - the whole timing stinks, especially as they're also striking over half term.    

AnnaSB - Great that AF played ball this month - lets hope it flushed all the nasties away.    

AOC - Your well sounds exciting - and your dress was amazing.    

Mag - I really hope you can make the curry night - it would be lovely to meet you. Sorry that you are feeling down - counselling definitely can help. Hope your oven gets sorted soon.     

Calypso -       for your follies.    

Popsi - you sound like you're having such fun days out with your princess.    

Ally - lovely to "see" you on here again - we miss you.    

Purps - sorry that you're feeling tired - I've found I'm less tired now than I was a few weeks ago, so hope that helps.    

       to Veda, Leola, Beachy, Fraggles, Swinny, Nix, Mir and all the fab Team PR. Apologies to those who I've missed    

We've got another scan tomorrow to see if my pesky placenta has moved or if it is still blocking Chip's exit. I guess if it is we'll then start discussing c-sections which means we might have a firm date soon.  

Love and        to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx

PS Is there still a save draft option for Charter members or has it disappeared?


----------



## Little Me

**** y -Lots of luck for scan tomorrow   

AM- and yay for blasts     
Looks after your foot
and of course the rest of yourself     
xxxx

Yo Shorts


----------



## Little Me

Quickie from me

AF full on today now so I will start pill tonight     

off home now
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hello ladies

Driver -   spin    well done gorgeous, I am so pleased for you. I am thinking about you and I too wish I was going to Cyprus with you rather than Turkey    

Mag - Oh honey I'll be back in a week or so to cheer my little twinny up     I am with you all the way chuckles   

Anne    am smiling for you xx

Donkey    Paul found Tesco's Finest range do an olive spread which is calcium free, so if you can't get to Sainsbury's try that one.

RC - lovely piccies on **   

As for me I am suffering a bit this week. Full of a cold and my bl**dy AF has gone bananas, last month on the antib's it was 23 days (usually 26) and this time it's 21 days. At least now though my next AF falls in the magic 6 week re-test period, so if I need a 2nd round of antib's (god forbid   ) i will be able to get straight on with them. Hysto on friday but then jollies on Saturday.

Love to you all
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny - thanks about the piccies    Sorry it's not been a good week but the up side is that AF won't be around when you're in Turkey - hope you have a fab time     

Anne - good luck with the evil pill    

Heaps  - as you say, at least you're doing something and you never know. Sending you loads of


----------



## mag108

Malini: I like the count me in idea, I think that will help. I will work it out!


LV: I am all for unions but really, it's too much what BA unions are doing and it will be the end of BA. Very sorry its affecting you and hope it gets sorted out. Last time they had no problem refunding any  flights.


LW: not sure about the bones? Anyway, very soon for you now!


Driver: your poor ankle what did u do!
Good luck to BT (blast transfer of course)


RC and all you ladies thanks for all your kind thoughts
x


----------



## popsi

driver... woo hoo all sounding great honey (except for the foot xx)

sending you all lots of love, sorry no personals my head is up my **** at the moment, found out today my Mum has MRSA.. had a cut on her leg for a few weeks has had 2 lots of antibiotics then they decide to swab it and find MRSA    .. they have refused to treat her in surgery now has to have district nurse to dress it at home everyday, we are allowed to visit but not for too long, so she has to stay at home from work and rest, i am very worried tho, but sure it will be ok now they have found it.. .sorry for the me post girls


----------



## calypso-sky

hi malini have just started my af thats when they wanted me in to do scan so ive got time yet another scan on monday AF should be gone by then ...  should i still get in touch with them   ...
Thanks sobroody im eating everyting at the minute ... trying to be sensible friends want me round for some takeway  said no...
hello everyone


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Ladies and RH of course   


After a few weeks away I'm completely out of touch    so will have to do some reading back. I just wanted to say a quick hello before I do.


How is everyone?


Love to all. xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh popsi      sorry to hear about your mum .... hope you and her feel better soon...


----------



## Little Me

Oh Pops- your poor mum but they have found it now at least so I am certain she will recover
lots of   hunny

hi Leola- welcome home  
xx

hi Csky


----------



## Donkey

sorry for being awol, school is manic as we have a big conference on friday and I'm preparing for that.

Popsi sorry to hear about your mum, it's so worrying I know.

Heaps and driver, thinking of you both.

SOB,swinny, mags thanks for the butter replacement tips, I'm praying that your retests are negative. 

RC good luck with the scan - this half term has flown by.

I'm just watching the news...why does Samantha Cameron make me feel sick with jealousy??

I'm using the quick reply box and I can't work out how to add smileys...such an idiot.

Big hugs to anne, malini, shortie, calypso, louise, loeola, tracey, miranda, purple, LW, LV  and everyone else my mushy brain has forgotten.

love you all
xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all


Donkey - the thought of being married to David Cameron is enough to make me feel sick


Popsi - so sorry to hear about your mum - hope she gets better soon


Swinny - all go for you - hope the timings work out ok and you can throw off that cold soon


Heaps - I understand the passing time thing so well.  My hope is that I can get pregnant before DH's 40th, as that feels like a bit of a milestone - not in a good way.  I think when you have had so many failures and lost hopes and dreams, it is impossible to believe a cycle could ever work, despite all the successes we hear and read about     


RC - best of luck for scan tomorrow - sending moving vibes to your misbehaving placenta


Driver - what happened with your ankle?  Hope you are resting it on those sun loungers.  Brilliant news on the blast


Tracey - eskimo oil - that's a new one on me.  What is it for?


LW - did you solve the bones mystery?


LV - Boooo to BA - you have had your fair share of stress lately - hope you get this sorted.


Hello to Anna, Leola, Anne, Shortie, Calypso sky, Purple and everyone else.


AFM - AF started today - getting the fertility monitor going tomorrow.  Failed to get through to anyone on the phone today to book appointment at the Lister - will try again tomorrow.  Just enjoying a nice glass of wine - every cloud has a (very small) silver lining.


Louise x


----------



## popsi

thanks everyone


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Just a quick one from me as well    got the headache from hell and af cramps to boot. Not due till sunday but think the beatch is gonna turn up early   


Popsi hopefully now ur momma is being treated it will clear up very quickly       


Hellooooo to everyone else, sorry but i am off to bed i think an early night is well overdue for me, tho just have to finish my jd and coke first


----------



## Malini

Oh Pops, how scary for you all but now that they know what it is I hope they can mend it. Tell her to be quick to moan because it is something that needs attention quickly. No heroics!

Calypso - So your scan was day 1? The ideal is that once AF kicks in to have a scan a few days in (some do day 3, others day 5) to check that your lining is cleared and ready for the new one to grow. It is also a good chance to check there isn't a cyst. If your AF is relatively good flow then I wouldn't worry. I thought it was your day 3 scan.

M xxx


----------



## Malini

Driver, Congrats on moving to blast. I am unsure what their logic is in not doing so automatically but it may be that they prescribe to the theory that your embies are better at home than in a lab. There is no evidence this is the case but it is a theory that gets put about and the drop off between days 2/3 and blast can be frightening (I lost what we thought was a good one the eve of day 5). But I didn't have 11!!! I missed the ankle story but I am sorry you're in so much pain and have cut up knees. Aloe, arnica and loads of TLC on order for you. Will keep up the wishing for perfect cell division. M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Morning Malini.

Popsi,  I hope your mum recovers quickly now they have discovered it.

Louise, Eskimo oil is a pure fish oil and fish oils are meant to reduce nk cells (I think), I already take a fish oil but apparently eskimo oil is better (google it and it will tell you why).  I think it was either Nix or Anna who said they thought it had reduced their nk cells.

Calypso.  good luck with this cycle.

Driver.  Blasts on Friday.  Good luck.  I hope your leg is feeling a little bit better.

Anne.  I wonder if we will end up in northern cyprus at the same time,  I am there from 26 May - 3 June.

Better go, Yoga is starting - we have a yoga teacher come to work on a Wednesday 8.45 - 9.45, just started a few weeks ago.

Oh, and my bloody cold is still here - this is the longest lasting cold I have ever had.

Back later


----------



## Malini

Hi Tracey,
Sorry about the cold! Hope yoga is good. I am going to creep back this Thursday and try not to cry into my mat every time someone is pregnant. The goal of losing weight is critical now. I weighed myself last night and I have gained 23 pounds (10kilos) this year. No wonder I feel so rubbish.
Lunch soon? I could do the week after next.
M xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all 

Tracey- I won't be going till around 10/13th June hun . Hope your cold is getting better   

Shorts- hope you're feeling better too love   

Hi Mal   

love to all
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Donkey.  You are not the only one who feels like that about Samantha Cameronn (and her husband makes me feel sick full stop), I feel a bit guilt as I should have empathy with them losing a child - but for some reason I don't.

malini. I would love to have lunch although I am giong on my hols the week after next so will contact you to arrange something when I am back.


----------



## calypso-sky

Thanks malini babes i fee so much better now apart from a horrid headache   ... must be the menopur... ps doc also checked my ovary the right one was the dodgey one when i was operated on but now she says its fine.. i think the prostap hsa worked miracles no pain when AF comes just swelled up like a balloon  ... im pleased with it also doing accupunture as well so we shall see.
Hi traceymohair long time no see hope you are well   

hi ruralchick all the best for your scan ... hope dildocam brings joy to your ears   .
hi popsi and purps, donks shortie RC AOC   ..
Thanks Anne I do hope this time works can anyone comment on if its better response in the thighs or the belly as ive only ever done belly .
Love 
Sky.. and my multitude of names but my name real name is Keisha


----------



## Malini

Oops Tracey, I should have figured that out for myself.  I'll look forward to a meet-up after the holiday.

Calyspo - Sorry I alarmed you.  Have a friend who has had 4 rounds of IVF and each time her lining hadn't shed properly and they told her not to worry   My wonderful nurse at my US clinic is La-Keichia and she is special - must be the name  Only ever done tummy for stims and backside for gestone.

Thanks Heaps.  I did Yin yoga for years but alas it wasn't enough magic for me but now I need shed calories yoga   Sorry the upcoming visit is tough to think about.  Yes empathy helps but I do find bumps on here hard now so I think I am going backwards, shame.

Hi Anne    How's the monster pill?

   for Driver

LW - Thanks for asking after me and C.  We're fine, muddling along.  Just tendering for contractors and agreeing budgets at the moment for the cowshed so a bit dull.  Any progress on the bones?

That's me all steamed out.  Love to all,

Malini xx

PS Ohh, I just remembered.  Welcome back Leola.  How's the pup?


----------



## Little Me

Yo   

Heaps- Can't book flights hun till day 1 of next period which should be about 4/5th June   
And I HEAR  you loud n clear about feeling close to us FFers, I said the other day, you lot are my family    
And as for the preggers ladies Versus the 3d preggers- well, again. like you say, it's empathy   

Mal- Feeling good so far hun   

Sky- I have never done it in the leg love, that would be well painful    defo the usual for menopur is belly


----------



## Little Me

...my profile picture is making me want another kitten    

Mal, how's Charlie dog? Charlie cat is a little scamp


----------



## Malini

It must be the name Anne!


----------



## H&amp;P

Hello from sunny Cyprus (too hot for me again today, I sat in the sun for all of 30 minutes with factor 25 on and still got pink   ), I am getting good at finding shade now though, and DH is getting fed up of having to move sun shades around at my beck and call   

LW - The lovely Bern off the Jinny thread met your Helen (and her Mum & Dad and LO) at the clinic today

Leola - New puppy, tell me more and when can I come for a cuddle?

Heaps -     

Tracey - Yoga at work, can I have a job there please?


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver -       for those embies and so jealous of all that sun    - please can you bring some back with you?   

Anne - so pleased to see you're feeling good today.   

Malini -           

Heaps -   The support on here is unbelievable and I'll never forget the comment from one of the waitresses at our PR party last year who said she'd never seen a group get on so well. Considering it was the first time most of us had "met" I think that said it all.   

Calypso - fortunatley dildo cam wasn't needed today as Chip was very kindly not in the way.   

Tracey - hope your cold gets better soon - am very envious of your trip to North Cyprus. Yoga at work sounds wonderful, although mine is on a Saturday which gives RH an hour to do the weekly shop.   

Shortie - hope the headache has gone today.   

Louise - hope you enjoyed your wine and that you managed to get through to the Lister. When I saw Raef Faris there (he's lovely) and he asked if I dank, when I said no apart from when I get my period, he said that's social drinking so it doesn't count!!     

Popsi - hope your Mum gets better soon.   

Donkey -          

Leola - hope you are well, as well.   

Well, my scan today showed my placenta still well and truly slap bang in the middle of the way out. I'm back again for another scan in 2 weeks -  I think the consultant is trying to lull me gradually into telling me that I need a section, but I've already got my head round it. After all, Chip went in with help, so why not come out with help!!! I was also told he has chubby cheeks, so he definitely takes after me there.     

I'm watching Junior mastershout at the moment and can't believe how talented those youngsters are. And the way they present the food is amazing as well - do you think they make them wash up as well.   

Love and        to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Heaps    

RC - Oh my lovely things are never straight forward for us are they    fingers crossed it shifts by the next scan    

Driver - Hello chickadee. Oh you sound just like me in the sun    Just realised that Ayse hadn't included my bottle of Buserelin when she sent all of my drugs with cat, would you mind bringing it back for me hun??

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


arsey hmmmm chip certainly takes after rh me thinks, awkward little monkey       


Driver hope the foots healing up nice and love the fact u have ur dh running round after you     


Malini i hear you on the weight hunny       Its not easy to do everyhting is it tho    Sometimes you just need to wallow and scoff rubbish for a while     


Anne  wooooohooooo not long hunny         


Tracey hope the cold shifts soon      I too am the same with mrs cam, she looks so smug i really feel like poking right smack bang in the eye   


Hello heaps leola calypso donks popsi lv swinny mags and everyone else.      


My knees are sh1te again, feel so stiff when kneeling down almost feels like sometimes they are dislocating      Ah well more painkillers, cos not having any more injections till after the frosties


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies   


Driver, Embie growing vibes               Helen mentioned she'd met a lovely couple from Birmingham at the Dogus clinic today, I didn't realise they were FFers. She's started stimming today so follie growing vibes sent out to Cyprus too.   


Shortie hun, are you taking anything for your joints like glucosamine and chondroitin?   


RC, sorry to hear about your placenta, pesky thing. At least you know when Bday is. Hope you're managing to get some sleep at night. Mine's very sporadic!   


Malini, good luck with the tendering. It's an exciting time, we got lots of helpful suggestions from all our tenderers when we were at that stage. We dug up some more bones yesterday afternoon (well the dog and chickens did with a little encouragement from me, don't worry RC, I'm behaving   ). It looks like a vertebra and disc plus some more ribs. I've had some suggestions from Laura who I hope still has her pipe out - Laura?    and LV has the images now after sending them to the wrong LV by mistake of e-mail address   


Swinny, how are you getting on lovely, have you finished the ABs now?   


Heaps, hang on in there lovely, we all have mixed emotions that surprise us all at times. You'll get there lovely, keep focused on your goals.   


Louise, any news from the Lister today?


Love to everyone else, anyone passing through this way, please help disperse the quickly amassing chicken egg collection I have here, we're getting 6 per day and I'm running out of ideas of what to do with them. Where's our domestic goddess AnnaSB?


LW xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Heaps, sorry about SIL, it's very difficult for fertile family members to understand. I had a lot of trouble with mine although I haven't told my sisters about any aspect of infertility or treatment, my parents know everything and they often still say inappropriate things.    Can we swap bones pictures for a lemon curd recipe?    Please PM me your email address.


LW xx


----------



## Little Me

Heaps- SIL needs a poke in the eye hun      , my SIL has come out with some insensitive sh!te over the years too I can tell ya..ine of which "oooh, a donor baby, I could Never do that"  well, that's cos you've never f cuking had to love       , she can be a silly beatch at times but she's ok at the moment. 
Hugs hun    

LW- hi hun   

Swinnington- (new name alert   ) Hun, I couldn't wish or   harder that things have a happy ending all round for you lovely   

**** y- Hun, ikkle chippington is a scamp bless him   
Seriously though, what wil be wil be and in the end all will be a very happy ending. SOOO excited for you   

Shorts - you crack my up with your neighbour stories    
Sorry about your knees hunny   
I too have a fffd up left knee but at least we get free rides on luggage trolleys eh    

Evening all

Having a chinese in a bit as a little treat         - have a bit of an evil headache but it's cos af is here.

xxx


----------



## Spuds

Morning x

am still here  really busy walking cycling kayaking lol and meditation course starts tonight lol xxx

love n luck to driver xx

shorts hope you are better

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Züri

Hi girls playing catch up


Driver wishing you lots of luck xxx


Jersey have you settled in to Jersey life? sill very jealous of you living over there 


Anne slap your sol what a cow, my sil on my side is lovely but my sil on my husbands side - yikes! she once told me how incredibly fertile she was - she doesn't know anything about our situation but I think she was fishing for a reaction as they would have been wondering why we didn't have kids. So when do you fly out ANne? is it all systems go now? have you started the pill or anything? it's come round so fast! and as for 'oh i could never have donor babies' if she was put in that position maybe she would, I have just been looking at pics of my friends sister who has just given birth to donor egg twins in Bermuda - it's such a miracle and rather than look down their noses at it they should embrace that this is available to couples these days - it's a fantastic gift grrrrr 


Heaps sorry about your sil too, what is it with sil's? they should be banished from earth (well not the nice ones  )


Malini exciting times with your extension and building work 


Shortie your neighbours sound like nutters!


hmm not sure i can remember much further back for personals 


All OK his end, had a major panic/wobble yesterday morning, for some reason I woke up and was just convinced it was all wrong, the few symptoms i had had disappeared and i just had the panic feeling (bearing in mind I am normally a pretty chilled person) anyway I couldn't cope with the anxiety of waiting 2 more weeks till the next scan so I called my clinic and they fit me in for a scan in the afternoon - and all was good! sigh of relief. Saw and heard the heartbeat again and this time it resembled a baby much more and was jiggling around lots, I think I can relax now and believe it has happened and all is OK - I'll be 10 weeks on saturday and I am now going to stop worrying 




xxx


----------



## baby hope

Hey , thought i would introduce myself ,I'm 35 and have been with my DH for 5 years .
We have just celebrated our first wedding anniversary we have been TTC for 5 years .4 years ago we decided to go and see our GP because we were not having any luck . we were referred to the fertility clinic who done sperm test on DH which came back as poor motility .I had my bloods done and my day 2 FSH came in at 12.4 which i was told was high . We were told due to these factors to consider IVF.At the time i thought they had got it wrong as i was only 32 how stupid was i ?  .
We thought that we would concentrate on planning for the wedding and continue trying for a baby and hopefully our dreams would come true .Tail end of last year we went back to the fertility clinic as 3 years on still not happening... They performed more blood test and another sperm test .Again sperm test came back as poor motility , My day 2 fsh level was 12.9 so had gone up all other hormone levels all came in normal. 
The RE said to us that if i could get my fsh below 12 they would consider IVF on the NHS . So i done lots of research and decided to do acupuncture , Reflexology once a week.I started taking fertilaid (extra vitamins) was drinking fertility tea which i bought of the internet .I cut out all tea,coffee,no alcohol and fizzy drinks and tried to eat as healthy as i could.after a few sessions of the acupuncture and reflexology i could feel that i was feeling some benefits felt more relaxed and generally good .My periods had improved and i used to suffer with severe period pain was so happy that i could see that the treatments were helping me .I thought that surely when i was to have my next fsh test done it would of been reduced how wrong was i and was not prepared for the shock i was just about to receive.
Total devastation my fsh had gone from 12.9 to 20.8   .
The RE then advised i had a test called AMH which counts your egg reserve. I had this done in March and we went to our appointment on Tuesday this week. Again the RE entered the room sat down in front of us and said i have bad news I'm afraid.He informed us that my AMH level was 0.8 as low as it can get.Again total devastation he talked about having follicle tracking which i will start when i get my next period. Once this has been done he said he will prescribe me with hormone injections to see how i respond .I have read that woman that have low AMH are poor responders once this has been done and only if i have responded well they will do IUI .He did also mention that i may need donor eggs  . This has all come as a total shock and i feel so cheated and wish i hadn't wasted so much time .
Sorry for going on a bit just wondered if there are anyone who has a similar journey and any help or info they would share with me  

Hope to hear soon


----------



## LV.

Hi Baby Hope - welcome to the thread. I'm sorry you've had such a shock recently but take comfort, you are in the right place to meet some lovely women who know exactly how it feels to get that kind of news and there are women here that have had babies both naturally and through IVF that have worse "stats" than you. Your RE lied, an AMH of 0.8 is not the worst you can get and there are women on here who have conceived on this thread with an AMH of 0.1, there are wider stories of women with AMH of 0.0 having babies. There are success stories but I can't lie to you and say this is an easy journey, but it's not the completely hopeless one that your doctors may lead you to believe, unfortunately there are too many docs out there that are quick to write you off too early.

A really good starting point is to have a look at the PR research thread which has loads of info. There's a lot of info there so have a read and cogitate and you'll no doubt have a ton of questions.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0

Certainly at 32 I think is way too early to be suggesting DE, especially seeing as you've not even had a round of treatment yet! They have no idea how you might respond to any drugs. I'm about to have treatment with a doctor who is of the opinion that whilst I may not have the greatest number of eggs left age is on my side so the quality of my eggs will be better. Which clinic are you with? Are you private or NHS? Some clinics don't like taking on "difficult cases" as it affects their success stats but there are a number of clinics who will be more positive towards you and offer you treatment. Unfortunately it's common that we as patients are more informed of latest fertility news and treatments than our doctors, it's shocking but it's a fact.

Morning everyone else! I hope all is good this fine Thursday.

Tracey - feeling for you with you cold for so long, I've got one that's just moved to my chest today and I'm feeling pants.

Love to all
LadyV xx


----------



## LV.

Oh and Baby Hope

Have a look here for tons of success stories which I hope will lighten your heart!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0

xx


----------



## Little Me

babyhope- so sorry you're having a horrible time   
yes low AMH & high FSH are indicators of not many eggs / or possibly poor quality BUT, at the end of the day, they are just numbers. There are ladies here that have had babies with 0.1 AMH
I have not had folicle tracking myself but again, I'm sure someone will be alongto offer advice.
You have had a shock and you need to take a step back and try not to panice hun....and god knows I know how hard that is!!!
I know how horrible it is when you do all possible like acu, cutting alcohol, vits etc etc and then the shock of it all wehn FSH goes up,  but you're not alone and I think part of this horrible battle is having friends to go through it with   
Have you ever had a cycle of any IVF before ?
And as for suggesting Donor hun, way too early, you're young   

Anne xxx   

Z- I'm so glad all fine with the scan hun     
Yep, I am on day 3 of pill and will then start down reg on the 25th May...prob travel around 10/12th June to Cyprus   

Morning jersey


----------



## Little Me

Morning Heaps and good luck for the scan hun   

Yo LV


----------



## LV.

Morning Anne darlin, how's the pill going? Have you killed anyone yet?!


Heaps - sorry I missed your scan news - good luck honey!


----------



## baby hope

Good morning all 

Thank you so much for all your replies and i am so overwhelmed with all your kind words .
I will take a look at the links you have sent me .

I would just like to say that i felt my world had fallen apart a couple of days ago but since being on here i feel i have been picked back up.


Hope you all have a good day and hope to speak soon


----------



## Little Me

BH- (your new quick name    ) I am glad we have helped. These girls have been my rock over the last 2 years - honestly dunno what I'd have done without em   

LV- I feel REALLY sane at the moment     
How's plans n puss cats? xx


----------



## baby hope

Anne g 
I'm liking my new quick name  .
No i have not had ivf yet waiting for my next AF and then i will have the follicle tracking .Once this has been done i think they said they would put me on a course of hormone injections to try and stimulate my ovaries and then they we would start IUI. The re did mention that i would not be able to do this too many times and if it didn't work then maybe IVF with either my own eggs depending on the state of them  
How long have you been TTC?


----------



## LV.

Hi BH - They are doing IUI when your DH has sperm issues? That seems a bit silly to me. IUI has lower success rates than IVF and you also have an extra hurdle to jump with swimmers issues. In your shoes I would push for IVF straight off, don't be scared to question your doctors. Which clinic are you with honey? 

Anne - glad you're feeling ok, soooo not long now!


----------



## baby hope

Hi LH 
They keep saying they are not too worried about DH swimmers i have had this conversation with DH and i also said the same thing . As we are going to have to pay for it dont want to be wasting money . I am at the princess Anne hospital in Southampton at the mo.


----------



## Little Me

Hi BH- I've been TTC for 3 years, 2 x ICSI failed and now just started my 3rd try this time with donor eggs (my eggs don't seem to fertilise) Off to Cyprus in 4 weeks for the last bit of my treatment...and 2 weeks holiday   
xx


----------



## baby hope

Anne G you know what they say 3rd time lucky and I'm sending you lots of    and will keep everything crossed for you .How lovely also having a 2 week holiday with some warm sun which we are lacking at the mo  xx


----------



## LV.

BH - If you're paying then you have the pick of clinics, I would definitely consider using a clinic with experience with PRs, as you so rightly point out this is an expensive journey and it's annoying to have time and money wasted. It seems strange they are not concerned about your DH swimmers when he's tested with a problem? There is something to be said for IUI with poor responders (although we don't know what your response is yet so fingers x'd we are jumping the gun!)  we've been considering it with donor sperm as I'll probably get the same amount of eggs as through IVF and it's cheaper and less harsh on my body but I think with a sperm issue IUI doesn't stack up in my head. There are some IUI boards around so it might be worth taking a look there to see if there are ladies doing IUI with swimmers issues as I could be completely wrong!! 

I hope I don't sound too pushy it's just I've been on this merry go round for about 2 years now and I wish I had questioned more at the beginning. Along the way I've met doctors that have just written my diminished ovarian reserve off as "one of those things" and just bad luck, but there are others who have prompted me to ask why this has happened to me sooner than it should have and have looked at possible causes.  I think it's an important question - you're only 32 which is young and a question to keep in mind as you travel the road. 

xx


----------



## Malini

Morning gang,

Jersey - all that activity sounds good!
Heaps - hoping for a scan of good surprises.
BH - I can only second, third and fourth what the girls said. If I were you (and I was 2 years ago) don't waste time with IUI. Go straight to IVf bc with IUI you have no idea whether your eggs fertlize, the sperm swims and how you'll respond. I had so much of my time and life wasted by useless clinics and supposedly smart docs. 

Hope everyone is ok this am,
Malini xx


----------



## baby hope

HI LV thank you for your advice and no i don't think you are being too pushy any advice you can give me is great .
When i go back for my appointment In August i will ask this question . When we were told on Tuesday and they bombard you with all the jargon you feel shell shocked and i wasn't really with it was just trying to absorb what he had told me. Even though we have been ttc for 5 years and had many BW and SA reading every body Else's stories, we are really only at the start of the journey .
I'm not sure what i wrote on my first post but I'm 35 wish i was 32    Are you having TX at the moment?
xx


----------



## LV.

Ahhhh! BA timetable has been checked and they have cancelled the equivalent to our honeymoon flight in the first round of the strikes. EffingcluntingbolloxingBAtosspots! 


BH - 35 is still young in these terms (well in any terms!) Can I ask why you're not going back until August? 3 months seems a while away. If your clinic are being slow or being daft then seriously, choose another one.  Time is not our friend and you hold the purse. Choose one that will work with you and has experience with PRs, can't stress that enough. There are so many clinics that offer that same vanilla treatment to everyone that walks through their door, and one size fits all approach is often used by so many clinics, it's actually criminal in my opinion!


Mala - mornings my lovely!


xx


----------



## LV.

OMG - BA are having the audacity to tell us to pay £15 to get our flights cancelled and get our money back. £15 is not a lot of money in the scheme of things but THE CHEEK!


----------



## Little Me

LV- They really are a bunch of motha fcukers ....they need to man up and grow up      
I LOVE your swearathon   
So what happens now for you?
   
Hi Mal


----------



## LV.

Grrrr.... I might just swing for them! There are lots of other flights still available with other airlines so we'll just go with someone else. Not going is just NOT an option! We've been saving air miles for ages so we were flying business class as a lovely honeymoon treat. They won't charge us anything if THEY cancel the flight and they will re-offer the same flight any time in the next year but we need to go on 1st June as all our hotels and everything are all done and paid for and I can't really see us wanting to go to Tanzania again in the next 12 months!  I'm just sad that we have yet another stress on top of all the other [email protected] that's going on and we'll have to pay for new flights when were effectively just paying the taxes with the air miles option. More fricking money. Ah well... I should just zen out - it's completely out of my control and extra stress is not good for those NK cells, eh?! 


Hmm... maybe I'll just have some chocolate, I saw a Milka bar earlier that I didn't know was there


----------



## Little Me

That's disgraceful LV. But like you say, worry is not a good thing, espicially if you can't change the situation so have that Milka and try and chill out- if you can


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  I must admit, although I am in principle pro union i think unite will be the death of BA.  I would never chose to fly with them now incase they end up on strike.
I can't believe they want to charge you.  I hope you have managed to chill out and re-book with someone else not too expensive.

BH - welcome to team PR.  Although not exactly a success story as I miscarried I have AMH of about 0.7 but managed to get pg with my own eggs with IVF.  Have you thought of going abroad?  The jinamed in Turkey is well respected for treating poor responders and I think they do ICSI as a matter of course, here they charge about an extra £800 for ICSI which you might need if DH's swimmers are below par.
I am currently doing a medicated natural cycle (I take fertility drugs for the first 4 days of my cycle, have a scan mid cycle, if I am ovulating (which I have every month so far) I have an injection to mature the egg then go home and have sex for three days.  I'm not saying you should go for this option as the success rate is lower than IUI but just to say, I am 44, have a really low AMH but I still manage to produce an egg every month.
Also, I agree with LV, don't wait until August, it is amazing how quickly the months tick by in this ttc lark.

Heaps.  I hope you have one or two nice follies.

AFM.  I still have this bloody cold.  I can't believe how long it is taking to clear.


----------



## baby hope

LV Sorry to hear about your flight being cancelled and hope you manage to sort it out . 

Traceymohair thank you for your support and comments  . I think the reason why they want to wait to see me in 3 months to see what my results turn out like ref follie tracking DH SA which he will be doing a week tomorrow. the impression i got they want to see how i respond so for the month of June i have the follie tracking and then the month of July i take the hormone injections and then decide what route to go down . I have heard that treatment is good abroad but have not looked into it as yet .How would i go about it where would i start ? 
Its good to hear that you managed to get pg with your own eggs through ivf. So theres still hope yet then  ? It makes me angry because when i came away from the hospital i was lead to believe that my ovaries had stopped functioning and i did not have any eggs left 
How much is treatment abroad?xx


----------



## H&amp;P

from sunny (high 30's, Anne, Tracey get stocked up on the high factor sunscreen)

Just lost a post so will make this one much shorter...   

BH - as the others have already said, welcome to the PR thread but sorry you have had to join us, I agree that IUI would not be a route I would take if there was any question mark about your DH's swimmers, sounds like thay have a good plan for the next 2 months to see how you are going to respond and track your follie growing for a couple of cycles. I would consider maybe having an appointment at one of the London clinics that specialise in PR's just so you can see the difference in what they would suggest.

LV -    to BA, hope you get it sorted soon and can relax before your big day.   

Thanks for all your good luck messages, foot is not getting any better at the moment so not having a  un time of it, won't go into too much detail here but clinic are also doing my head in with lack of communication, but maybe I am just feeling low with not being able to get out and about, poor DH must be pulling his hair out we would usually be here there and everywhere exploring the island....


----------



## Malini

LV- They are criminals. I too believe in a unions right to look after their workers but everyone has had to accept curtailment of their pay and bens in this climate. I agree Tracey this will be the death of BA and there is no way I'd support a govt bail out (not that anyone listens to me!).

Sorry Tracey about the endless cold.

Hi Anne.

Off home now from buying an overpriced, short denim skirt when it is too cold to wear such silliness. I'll dig out some tights and wear it for my date with the lovely Almond. Dh is away and I am lonely so a little retail therapy beckoned :-( Small minds and all that,
Malini


----------



## Malini

Sorry Driver I missed u. Very sad to hear foot is being troublesome and clinic won't chat things through. SIRM were awful from EC onwards and it did my head in. There seemed to be this sense of leave it to us and we'll do what's best. I need information to keep nerves under control so fully sympathise if you're feeling a bit at sea like I did. Wish there was a wand as I'd wave it for you. M xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nothing wrong with retail thereapy Malini.  I too bought summer clothes, at the weekend, but can't wear them due to the weather.  I finally gave in a couple of days ago and have gone back to tights and boots.  Have a fun date with Almond.

Driver.  You never said how you hurt your foot.  I hope you manage to do some sightseeing before you fly home.


----------



## LV.

Oh Driver that's such rotten luck about your foot. Are you able to do some sunning local to your room? If you're having trouble is it worth getting in touch with Romina? She is such a legend and I'm sure she'd help out.


Mal - retail therapy always does the trick for me. As you know I saw Almond yesterday, she is a star. These Sher protocols are a little daunting but it feel like there is some safety in numbers and I'm more pleased than you could imagine that we can hold each others hands. 


Tracey - wrap up warm and take it really easy xxx


BH - Treatment abroad is less daunting than you might imagine. The Jinemed in Istanbul has been very popular around these parts and they are a lovely clinic. You can get IVF & ICSI (I also had PESA) with flights, 2 weeks in a nice hotel all for less money than you'd pay for one cycle in the UK (I thin our Jin cycle, including the hotel etc  was half the price of our Lister cycles!). My clinic rounds have been UCH (who tured me away) The Lister and the Jinemed and out of all 3 I would rank the Jin the best. The level of care is fantastic and Istanbul is truly an amazing city to spend time in. We have a few Jinamed babies (in fact some triplets!) amongst the regulars around here.  


I agree with you about the unions girls - power to the people and all that however just has you've said - this strike is taking the p!ss - 20 days over bank holidays and school holidays. I know they are going for max effect to try and turn management around but to me being so heavy handed feels plain vindictive and thoughtless for their customers. I know people that have taken pay cuts to keep their jobs at the moment, and after the ash cloud when BA will have lost so much money - I really think this could be the end of BA and Unite will have succeeded in losing all their members jobs if the airline goes bust - it's just crazy!


----------



## lilrabz

Hello ladies please can you help me - im a newbie - first ICSI was cancelled this week cos I didnt respond to the full whack of menopur on long protocol.  Had bloods taken and results today all look just negative - no response at all.  I just dont know what to do.  my last fsh was high on 13.9 but previously low.  we are going to see consultant next weds (was week after but apprently today he said 'the sooner the better' to see us and there had been a cancellation so we got it).  we just feel so low - was that our only chance and now we cant go any further?  we didn't even make it to the first hurdle for gods sake.  this was our first NHS go - have been funded 2.  any advice greatfully received cos im desparate.


----------



## Little Me

Welcome Lil   
Firstly, sorry about your cancelled cycle.
Can I ask a few Q's about  your cycle? How many follices did you have when the decided to cancel you ?
Whats your new  FSH result as 13.9  is a teeny bit high but no means "too" high as there are ladies on here who have babies with much higher than that...something like 42 I think   
FSH / AMH are just numbers hun - some clinics have hard and fast rules about havign FSH not over 10 before they treat you etc etc .
What hospital are you at? 
How old are you lil?

Just  trying to get some more info so we can try and give you some support and a hug   
Don't despair, things are never as bad when you have lots of people to chat to  in the same boat


----------



## fluffy jumper

Lilrabz, I don't know if you have already, but do read back the last five pages because everyone has given advice to another newbie to this thread - Babyhope with links to research on poor response and success stories


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- Good point!!!! 
feel  better  soon


----------



## Little Me

Heaps- lots can happen between now and Monday love so don't worry   
Yep, I'm good ta , feeling a bit dizzy today but apart from that I'm fine. Yeah new guy is doing well too


----------



## IzziLu

Good afternoon ladies, I am back from the land of no internet access and how painful was that?   

Just popping in to say hi and done a quick read back of a couple of pages but you gals have written about 40 pages while I've been away    so no hope of catching up on all the news     

Driver I see you're in sunny Cyprus    What happened to your foot? How are things going, other than the clinic not being highly commuicative, are you due for ET soon? Sending you lots of                     

LV       BA, you could really do without the hassle at the moment

Heaps 2 would be great and Monday is ages away, plenty of time for that lining to fill out   

Tracey    for a persistant cold, so frustrating   

Anne are you up and running? how exciting   

Malini    for retail therapy

  to BH and Lil, this is a great place to be and you'll probably learn more from these girls than from most docs    For what it's worth, I've had two failed IVF/ICSIs on the NHS and my consultant has pretty much written me off but being on here with all the inspiration, support and success stories has convinced me to keep on going   

Hi to everyone else, I've missed you and wondered how you're all getting on, if anyone fancies giving me a little up-date of stuff from the last couple of weeks that'd be great    

Think I might head over to the Jinny thread now and introduce myself as we've decided that's defo where we're headed next. Expect I'll 'see' a few familiar 'faces' over there!   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Donkey

A quick hello and lots of love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Izz- yep, day 3 of pill for me, wil be travelling about 14rh June
xxxx


----------



## popsi

just popping through to say hello to all you wonderful ladies.. i am reading but finding it hard to post at the moment as so busy with our little princess and obviously been visiting my mum daily .. thank you all for your good wishes, hopefully she will recover now they know what it is, she is off work at the moment and bored LOL so thats a good sighn xxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

Good evening from frosty newcastle... hello Lil and BH loads of info  on here when I joined I had these girlies sorting me out with all the info i needed so you are in the best place...
Hi ladyverte  
Hello Anne.. my clinic is weird i think they were to start me on the pill before for a month but they haven't i just feel it will be crap again as they aren't taking their time to communicate with me    what protocol are you going to be doing in cyprus?
Hi popsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii glad ur lil princess is feeling better and i hope your mum is feeling better to sending loads of         your way...
Nice to hear from you AM  wish i was somewhere warm hope ur lil leg isn't gammy any more and you can walk soon  
traceymohair , heaps, AOC , donks, shortie hello   ,,
malini darling i hope you can sort something out for your flights im sure you can contact your travel insurance provider for info as what they are doing is illegal the swines... 

AFM still doing stimms starting funny meds tommoz they look weird in separate lil boxex yikes    ahh well going for scan on monday to see whats happening if i have responded to the meds or not... i think i have ate enough nuts and frankly im an oreo now with the amount of milk i have drunk .. wish it was blossom hill      oooh how i miss u blossom hill    ..

HI sobroody how is ur veg garden doing? checked on my sweetcorn through his window they looked good    ..
have a relaxing evening ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops-   for your mom xxxx

calypso- it's friggin freezing in Birmingham too  
my protocol is: pill day 1 to day 21 of May cycle, day 15 of may cycle I start down reg , and keep on going down along with womb lining thickener tablets all the way up to our donors EC which is about day 14 of June cycle.
Xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

nice one thanks mal ... i wish they wud speak to me more   
ooh your name reminds me of malibu coconut rum    ooh i think i need to go to the AA ...


----------



## popsi

ooohhh I love a Malibu with pineapple juice... oh i soooooo want one NOWWWW            

Its freezing in Wales too ladies.. when will it be summer, i blame me and Anne we bought new BBQ's


----------



## Kittycat104

Just popping in to say hello.  Have got a rubbish cold and sore throat and curled up ynder a blanket on the sofa.


Reading and thinking of you all, especially LV - Booooo, BA - and Driver - baking in the sunshine.


Louise x


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh yummy and some blossom hill or blue nun fizzed like old school days according to my fren... i used to drink wray and nephew overproof rum 85% proof with kool aid mixed in with water ... kool aid is cheap alternative to squash    grape flavour or watermelon


----------



## calypso-sky

hi louises sorry you are not too well    feel better soon my lovely


----------



## Ali27

Not posted in a long while – since early 2009 – but wanted to pop on to say hi and share my recent experiences with you.

When I last posted I had just had my first IVF cycle which was abandoned after 6 days of stimming as I had one runaway follie at 17mm and 4 small ones at around 10mm.  I was advised to convert that cycle to IUI / intercourse in the hope that I would respond differently the next time – too huge and expensive a gamble to go to EC with one possible egg.  Negative.

At that same time my partner and I were splitting up.  The stress of my infertility and desire to have a baby being a huge contributing factor.  I was also about to be made redundant from work.  

I then had a break from it all whilst I “took stock” and in the early summer I met a new partner.  It felt so good to get to know someone new, have fun and for it to not all be about getting pregnant.  I felt like ME again.  I told him right from the start about my stuff as I thought it only fair and he was really great and very supportive.  I was starting to think that I could be happy and have a future without a child.

Sadly the relationship ended before Christmas.  His doing – apparently everything was so perfect on every level therefore he thought he should be feeling more.  WTF?  Throughout the relationship we had unprotected sex but nothing…..Around the same time a good friend who also has IF issues got pg with her first NHS go - with twins.  Found that really hard to deal with and still do.  

Long story short, in April I got my act together to have another go at IVF on my own.  Went back to the Lister and was put on the microdose protocol with the pill - 0.2ml Burserelin for 7 days reducing to 0.1ml when stimming (375 menopur) started.  

After 6 days of stims I had my first scan (a week ago today).  This was done locally as I live in Southampton.  A close friend works at the clinic I went to so I was not totally on my own.  The scan showed just one follie growing.  This was on the opposite, smaller ovary to last time.  I was not that surprised but was sad it was not a better response.  Especially as my dr’ing drugs had decreased and my stims had increased.  The blood test showed my E2 was 787pmo/L which seemed high for one follie.  I was due to be scanned locally again last Saturday but in the afternoon after the first scan the Lister called to ask me to go to them for that scan.  Alison Taylor had looked at the scan and bloods and I think they hoped to find more going on in there.  

Went to the Lister but they could also only see one follie.  My blood test now showed an E2 of almost 1700pm/L.  Alison Taylor then talked through my options and chances with me.  I was given a 15% chance of pg with IVF, 8% of live birth.  10% chance of pg with IUI and 5% of live birth.  Tough decision but opted for IVF with my one follie – which may not contain an egg and if it did it may not fertilise!

EC was Monday with Marie Wren.  When I came round from the anaesthetic my first question to the nurse was “did they get an egg” and she tapped my arm and said “Someone will be round soon.”  I thought that meant no.  Then Marie popped by to say an egg was found!!!  The 42 year old woman in the room with me had to whisper to her husband on the phone that she had had 13 eggs collected as I think she feared for her life!!

Then came the dreaded wait to hear if it fertilised.  I was staying at a friend’s place in London but he had gone to work so I was waiting on my own in a strange environment.  They said they would call between 9am and 11am.  By 10.40 I was starting to be convinced it could only be bad news.  Then the call finally came and I just remember the embryologist making small talk with me, asking me how I was!!  ANXIOUS!!  She then eventually said the egg had fertilised with normal IVF and now they were waiting for it to start dividing.  I was to go back for transfer the following day – Wednesday – unless I heard from them.

I returned to have the transfer (day 2), again with Marie, and now have a 4 cell grade 1 embie on board.  

So so scared.  I never thought I would get here with my readings.  The odds are still stacked against me but I am going to spend the next 10 days thinking positively, talking to the photo of my 4 cell embie (zygote to be accurate so calling it Ziggy) and see what happens.  

I hope this gives some of you a little hope and proof that quantity does not matter!!  I now have as much chance as anyone who has SET and I had a grade 1 despite having an AMH of 0.1 a year and a half ago.  

I will try and catch up with this thread now but if it is like it used to be I will have a job and may just have to start from now.  

Love and luck to each and every one of you.  I would not have got to this point without the women who were posting with me when I used to xx


----------



## beachgirl

Ali, lovely to hear from you, missed you hun, congrats on being PUPO x x x


----------



## Little Me

Ali- I echo Beachy  
soooo happy for you .and so nice to see you again  

beachy- evening love


----------



## popsi

ali.. lovely to have you back xxxx

beachy .. how are you lovely xx

hiya Anne sweetie xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Wow Ali, what a dramatic year you've had, really hope Ziggy settles in nicely         

Evening Anne, Popsi, Beachy, Calypso   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## popsi

Hi Izzi.. how are you


----------



## Malini

Woohoo Ali XXX


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


No time to play catch up am knackered. Just a quick hi and bye im afraid    do love you all loads tho


----------



## IzziLu

I'm well thanks Popsi, how are you and your princess?

Hi Malini   

Hi Shortie   

xXx


----------



## Züri

Ali great to hear from you and congrats on being pupo  stick around  x


----------



## popsi

Izzi...we are great thank  you xx

shorts.. hi sweetie xx

malini.. how are you


----------



## Ali27

Thanks girls!  It feels great to be back.  

Popsi - we caught up on ******** but congrats again on your princess arriving.  xx

Zuri - congratulations to you too on your BFP! xx

Anne - lovely to see you again too.  Good luck to you for June xx

Malini - hello honey.  Long time no hear.  So sorry to read about your very sad news.  Sending you a massive cuddle xxx


----------



## Ali27

Beachy - hello!  Thanks for your kind words.  Think you were just starting to moderate the boards when I left - now look at you!  Fully qualified!!  xx

IzzyLu - Hello there! Thanks for your good wishes.  Looks like you have had a pretty rough few months too xxx

Shortie - think I remember you from the Lister thread??  Hope you feel refreshed tomorrow xx

My memory is so bad I have had to post in 2 goes!!  Will get better with practice!


----------



## LV.

Hi Ali - welcome back! Congrats on being PUPO. Hoping that embie is snuggling in tight and you've dusted off the orange pants!

Xx


----------



## laurab

Sorry girls no time to read back so fogive me if I get stuff wrong...

Ali - What a strong women you are, welcome back and congrats on being PUPO.    'It only takes one'. 


Driver - Ouch about your foot!    BIt behind... I assume you are PUPO now?


Anne - You started the pill?


Tracey - Hows the cold?


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Little Me

Laura- yep, started it on Tuesday hun  
How's Ed?  
AM- is having ET today yes hun 

[email protected], I can't remember anything I was gonna say 

everyone ok?
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh well, lovely to start to the day........Jas out of a job from 2nd July so just as we get back from Cyprus
here we go again   

xxx


----------



## Züri

Sorry Anne  what a sh!tty time of it he is having with his jobs


----------



## Little Me

what will be will be eh Z


----------



## popsi

oh no Anne.. i am so sorry darling.. why is all this sh!t happening xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- could be worse hun but for the moment it's a load of
sh!ttingaseholefcukingcunexttuesdayballox    

hows your mum?
xxx


----------



## LV.

Big hugs Anne darling.  I'm positive a man of his super talents won't be looking for long


Driver - good luck for today, hope your foot is a bit better 


xxx


----------



## laurab

Anne I love al the swearing follwed by such a polite 'hows your mum?'   


Oh is it AMs ET today? Good luck honey.


----------



## purple72

Afternoon ladies, loving the swearing     

Ali darling welcome back

Anne so sorry to hear about Jas's job! He will find something else!

Big hugs to all

Sx


----------



## baby hope

Hello ladies

Its me again  .Hope you are all ok and having a good day  .
Im having a down day today  and i know i need to have a word with myself !!!! 
Im waiting for my AF to come and then i will call the clinic to book my first follie scan. Do any of you have any advice for me or is there anything i can do which will help ?

Any advice would be much appreciated and i hope to here from you soon   
xx


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh Anne sweets      swearing sounds like u got tourets     ace i love it when you swear....
hi laurab   
don't know if i should go to the movies or stay and put stuff on ebay for sale should have done them last night the best night as they end on a sunday  ooh crapp  
Hi Baby Hope don't get down too much stay on here tonight we have a party with crazy shortie popsi jerseygirl and some of the other chicks to brighten up ur night ... awaiting AF is crazy she delays when you want her the most the cow... when were you due to start?


----------



## popsi

Anne... loving the swearing sweetie LOL!! remember there is always bubble blowing haven if you feel the need to vent    .... my mum is ok, still on medication and having nurse call every other day to dress it, nurse today thought it had improved a little, so hopefully she was right xx

much love to you all.. sorry no personals at moment, i am shattered as been out shopping today and not long finished putting things away so off for a chill xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

you lot were quiet last night  where's Shorts??

nowt to report from me, watched my oldest nephew play his last footie game of the season ladt night and had my tea then went to bed at 9 cos I had a vile headache and was really  sick 
I must be the pill aka evilmotha  

jas just off to get the boys 

Speak later xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Wot no Friday night party, have you all gone and got lives while I've been away  

Anne - So sorry to hear about Jas's job 

Struggling to keep up and post so sorry for lack of personals.....

Sorry we lost Wi fi in the hotel yesterday so couldn't post our update, foot is still not getting any better so still on crutches, npot going back to hospital here, just going to wait until we get home and go for an x-ray on Saturday morning.

We are now PUPO with one grade 1 blast on board (I know not what I thought I would be saying either but more on that later), with the 8 Grade 1 donor embryos frozen, OTD in 11 days&#8230;&#8230;seems a long time to me with a blast on board so we will see how long I hold out. 

We found out late the night before ET that out of the 11 fertilised 9 had made it to blast and they were all Grade 1, and much to our surprise one of those was my own golden embryo, after a very sleepless night and hours of soul searching and going back and forward we came to the joint decision about 10 minutes before ET (won't go into the reasons here) that we were just going to have the 1 grade 1 of mine put back and if that did not work we would be coming straight back out in 2 months for our frosties.

So I am taking it as easy as I can and sending positive vibes to that one golden follie (couldn't think of a name, I suggested Doner and DH chipped in it needs to be a Hold on er.....  )


----------



## Züri

Driver that is fantastic news, wow what a feisty little embie that one was making it to a grade 1 blast! so happy for you and have everything crossed and what a wonderful back up plan too! 8 more grade 1 frosties, christmas has come early eh?


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - thanks hun, we were in shock that ours even made it to blast (we hadn't really thought that would happen) never mind to be as good a grade as the donors. And amazed that we also have 8 fantastic frosties for a sibling or two.....see I'm being positive this one is gpoing to be 3rd time lucky.


----------



## Züri

Well it was 3rd time lucky for us I hope it is for you too  x


----------



## mag108

driver: congrats, I really think you made the right decision. Had I been in your place I would have done exactly that! How exciting and well done to you and your little embie and your dh of course.


Ladies, my poor body is all over the shop with these antibiotics. Today, my birthday, is a low key affair, starting off with a hosp appt for an echocardiogram (sarcoidoisis) oh I know how to enjoy myself! Long story short I am waiting to celebrate birthday at the end of may when we can both drink our little heads off.....




xxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

nice onee driver sending lots of love ur way


----------



## Donkey

Fab news Driver   

Mags happy birthday lovely   

Just got back from the staff conference, now I must attack the housework, dh has gone sailing   

love to  you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Where's everyone gone? it's been a bit quiet on here in the last couple of days - is it cos I'm back    or maybe it's all this quite frankly shocking swearing     

Driver and Anne - have left you messages over on Jinny   

Mags - Happy Birthday hun and sorry you're feeling so rough on your special day. Hope the hosp appt goes ok and sounds like postponing your celebration is probably a good plan   

  Donks, Calypso and Zuri

Love to all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Züri

Happy Birthday Mags sorry it's not going to be such a nice on, hope you celebrate proper at the end of the month. Good luck with your procedure today x


----------



## Little Me

Mags- happy birthday love good luck today   xxx

xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Mag darling woman, that's not how your birthday is supposed to go. I like the postponement plan. Hope today is alright and your body and the anti-bs straighten out.

Woweee Driver Congrats. You have EVERY reason to be positive and I like your joint decision. I didn't mean for you to damage your foot to take things easy but now I'm secretly glad you can't move too far - clearly wish it was a pain/worry free time of RandR.

Eight grade 1 blasts out of 10. Geesh. If only eh ...

M xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

Happy birthday Mag sweetie hope you can get around to enjoying it soon   ..
hi malini  ...
hi zuri and izzilu .. yo are right about anne's swearing      proper funny i can just imagine you shouting the words Anne ...    .
AFM stuck finalising my assignment the conclusion is killing me but i have got away for five minutes break to say hello my room is like a messy library     i want it to be over it will be next friday yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... my first cetrolilex did not hurt much was ok im glad ..


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all


Driver - that's fantastic news - I am so chuffed for you.  When are you heading home?


Donkey - hope you have finished the housework by now


Mag - sorry you are having such a rotten birthday.  Hope the hospital went OK - I have never heard of that procedure - hope it wasn't/isn't too painful.


Anne - that's really rough about DH's job.  You MUST be due some good luck very soon.


Babyhope - any sign of AF?  Dont think there is anything you can do to bring it on.  Sorry.  This is a tough journey a lot of the time.


Hugs to everyone else.


AFM - had a long walk in the sun today and now DH is cooking me fish for tea.  Have also bought myself a lump of gooey Brie to eat afters - making the most of not being pregnant.  Lister consult booked for June - registration forms arrived today - lots of them!


L xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Evening everyone

Laura, my bloody cold is still here - better but still sinusy.  I am just having a clear out and have a few sun suits of Max's plus a couple of other things, probably won't fit eddy for another year at least but do you want them?

Mag.  Sorry you are having such a rough time on your birthday.

Ali.  I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering what you were up to.     I hopeyour 2ww doesn't drag and that you get a well deserved BFP.

Driver.  Fantastic news here is some    for your embie.  I hope you get your foot sorted when you get home.  

Donkey.  Sounds like you and I had a similar day - I did housework too.  God the house was dirty.

Anne. Sorry to hear about Jason's job.  I hope he finds something else soon

I had a fab thai meal last night for my Dads birthday.  it is not actually his birthday until 30th but they will be away.  I don't know about anyone else but I hate my Dad having birthdays as I hate him being another year older. He is 70 this year.  A very young 70 though.

i can't remember if I said before but I have MIL here at the moment. she is having her kitchen replaced - I do hope they finish quickly!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Tracey, I have a bloody persistent cold too - I wish it would clear off sooner than later.


Calypsosky you have my sympathies - I too have stolen a few minutes from studying - what a bore.


Driver what fantastic news congratulations.


Babyhope my AF has gone AWOL too and I am finding it flipping frustration. I have asked other FF's to keep an eye out for her but she's not been found yet and is several days late. I know I am not pregnant - I had treatment beginning of April, tested negative had a cycle yet no AF now so tested again and negative. But I am always an every third tuesday girl and I have no idea where it is. Hope yours comes soon.


F x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Sorry been away, had a few manic days and im coming down with scotties man flu.  Have been doing stocktake sarnies for a company we supply today and again tomorrow, god i will be so glad when next weekend is here i am so knackered.   And to cap it all i thought it was bank holiday weekend next week and i found out today its not its the week after       As anne would say ****inbolloxwhatawanker     


Mag       and darling please try and enjoy your evening if you can         


Driver congrats on being pupo sweetheart                


Tracey hope ur cold hurries up and fcuks off       


Anne hope you feel better soon hunny      was lovely to see jay and the boys in the cafe today, but kept looking for you as well    


Lots of love and         for everyone sorry i have read back but have forgot most of it already   


Went for a curry last nite with a friend and her twin sister, their husbands and scottie. Was home by 9.30       im obviously getting old and past it now me thinks.


----------



## baby hope

Morning ladies sorry not been on here for a few days been trying to sort my head out after what that nasty doctor told me on Tuesday .
Anyway i have had a word with my self and after reading what everyone else is going through and all your kind reply's i am feeling more positive.

Calypso-sky Thanks for your kind words i wasn't able to stay on here friday night as i had visitors but thank you  .

Anne Sorry to hear about your DH bad news about his job and hope he finds something real soon sending you lots of  .Love your swearathon xx

Driver Wow that is great news about your embie making it to grade 1 blast.Keeping everything crossed and sending you lots of   .

Mag 108 Happy birthday for yesterday and hope you managed to have a good day and hope it went well at the hospital.And yeah what a great idea to celebrate at the end of the month when you can have a good old drink .

Louises 104 Hope you enjoyed your fish that your DH cooked for you .No sign of AF but think maybe i am being a bit premature as she is not due until next week but have had pains .Just hope she arrives on time just want to start the process rolling cant handle this waiting game. 

Fraggles I hope she arrives soon and i will also keep my eye out for af and send her your way if i find her Hope you feel better soon and that cold clears off .

I hope to be back on here tonight got a busy day going round to see my pa then need to do some food shopping oh what joy .
My friend is coming round tonight so i can show her all about FF as she also is going through this long and frustrating journey so im hoping she will also join so she too can start feeling positive .

Hope you all have a good day and see's you laters.xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All


STOP Press DDinCA from another thread found my AF - apparently she had stayed with her for 2 weeks and she sent her on her way yesterday and she arrived with me at 9am this morning. It's weird but my AF always starts between 9 and 10am for about the last 6 months.


Driver I must have missed it - congrats on being PUPO.


F x


----------



## LV.

Mags - big birthday hugs for you young lady. It's my birthday next week so let's have a paaarrttyyyyyy!


Driver - whooping 'ell missus, what fab news! Hope that ickle embie is snuggling in nice and tight and you have your orange knickers on


Hello everyone, sorry no more persos but my mum's here this weekend so can't stop, gardening to do and trying to sort the kitties out.  Tuppence cat (aka "Killer"!) brought a baby bird in this morning that looks like it had just fledged. It's currently on a box on top of our garage, hope it survives the shock and makes a break for freedom, poor thing. Order of nature I suppose but can't help be sad for the ickle thing. 


Lots of love
LadyV xxx


----------



## Ali27

Can anyone remind me how to add a ticker?  Thanks xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - so sorry I missed wishing you a happy Birthday yesterday, hope you got spoiled. 

Ali - click on someone elses ticker and it will take you to the website, then when you have created it go to your profile on FF and copy it to your signature, hope you aren't getting too stressed in your 2WW.   

Louise - we fly home on 21st and land back in Manchester early hours of 22nd, so a few days or R&R left yet.

Malini - yes forced R&R (Are you sure you didn't wish this on me  )

Shortie - Hope your not getting man flu


----------



## Ali27

Mags - hop the treatment went ok yesterday - happy belated birthday! x

Thanks Driver - i am trying but its just showing the link rather than the ticker!!  Will try from the start again!! 
We can go crazy together!! xx


----------



## calypso-sky

Ladyverte can't believe your wedding is coming up soo soon       are you all sorted ?

Hi fraggles im being naughty again last one before the end of the semester can't wait for flippin friday..
glad you are feeling better baby hope...

goodday AM you havent updated us on the weather ,,,, its rubbish here proper spitting ..
Hello Ali    sending you and Driver plenty    .... 
Popsi how is your mum , hope she is doing better   .   

Hi shortie, Malini traceymohair and Laurab   ...
Anne AF has gone now eversince i took the first shot of cetrolilex she went to visit fraggles  ...
nothing new from me up here in dreary toon land just trying to get dh to hoover and stop following be about i already fed him    scan tomorrow yikes god knows !!!!! we shall see 
            
sending loads of hugs and kisses to everyone that needs some mwuahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Calypso.


Has anyone had experiences of menopur or meronial and what were they like. Trying to decide between the two. Understand menopur is the the new generation and very expensive but meronial is the older generation. Would appreciate people's thoughts.


I am having real struggles calypso getting my dissertation proposal passed by my professor - I am panicking it will ever get passed him as he is being a real pain in the derriere. With all this going on someone suggested deferring my dissertation to next year but I can not face the thought of sitting here still doing it this time next year.


F x


----------



## calypso-sky

Hi Fraggles
menopur is supposed to be  one of the best however there is a new one according to zeta  called rFSH ,  a recombinant extremely pure made from  hamsters ovaries.. ohh the thought...  but its much more expensive ... menopur is around £500 plus .. however im taking the max dose of 6 amps as im a poor responder ...you can ask your doc to write the first prescription out they sometimes do that for you... menopur is ok it stings but goes before you know it. i get funny headaches but they go quickly as well.. the side effects aren't so bad . I have not taken anything else to superovulate ... I haven't heard of  meronial before ...

what protocol are you on fraggles?

Im fed up with this work its taking over my life i keep changing  stuff to write down ive read 35 books in the last 4 months but i can't seem to get the stuff down on paper urghhh  ....


----------



## Fraggles

Calypso know the problem about work.

GP won't write out prescription. I go to reprofit in Czech Republic and if I understand correctly Merional is similar to menopur but think its cheaper if the script from CR is right.

I googled both and this is what they say about each

Merional is a pharmaceutical preparation containing human menopausal gonadotrophin (hMG), i.e. a balanced mix of the natural follicle follicle stimulating hormone (hFSH) and luteinising hormone (hLH).

Menopur injection contains human menopausal gonadotrophin (sometimes known as menotrophin) as the active ingredient. Human menopausal gonadotrophin is a combination of two naturally-occurring female hormones, follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinising hormone (LH), extracted and purified from the urine of post-menopausal women. It is used in the treatment of infertility.

I think it looks pretty much the same thing as far as I can tell.

F x


----------



## Ali27

Louise - Hi there!  Who is your consultation with at the Lister?

Anne - so sorry to hear about DH's job.  Cant believe this is all still going on for you both...was happening last year when I was posting regularly.  You both deserve a flippin's break and pronto   

Tracey - Hi again.  How funny you were thinking of me and up I pop!  Hope you get well soon but get rid of MIL sooner!   

Fraggles - glad AF is back.  I had menopur both times.  300iu last time and 375iu this time.  I paid about  £11.60 per vial.  Did not really notice any side effects apart from this time my tummy was bruised and I found it tougher to push the plunger in but ok really.  

Shortie - hope you feel better soon too   

Baby Hope - your friend is lucky to have you    Look forward to "meeting" her soon. 

LadyV - how is the baby bird doing? 
CalypsoSky - thanks for the fairy dust.  Loved your comment about DH!!    Good luck with the scan tomorrow   

Heaps - lucky thing - sounds like you had a great night!  Good for you    Good luck for your scan too   

Driver -     

Having a chilled day today.  Going to watch a DVD now.  I know how to have a good time!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 


Ali are you another single going it alone?


F x


----------



## Ali27

Hi Fraggles - yes I am and notice now that you are too!!  Nice to find another xx


----------



## Fraggles

Ali I thought the same thing too! Are you on any of the singles threads? We are having a meet up in London if you are anywhere near - just voting for dates now.


F x


----------



## Ali27

Not been on the singles boards but willt ake a look now.  Is the meet up the same as the one GIAToo will be talking about?  She mentioned it to me too on Friday.  I live in Southampton but would be very happy to travel to the meet up.

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I think she is also arranging another one too but she is planning on coming to the London one. The singles threads are fantastic.


F x


----------



## Ali27

Fraggles - just had a little peek over on the singles boards.  Saw one girl whose treatment was cancelled due to high ovarian response.  The next time she had 75 follies 35 eggs and 21 embies.  Feel safer to stay here!!!  WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calypso-sky

OMG 21 EMBRYOS !!!! bleading nora thats unreal hope she is ok yikes     ..

hola heaps hope your head gets better soon .. and you are right to forget about IF sometimes it can take over your life . Im glad you enjoyed your self


----------



## Fraggles

OMG I can understand why you feel safer to stay here - what was she taking - did she say - was it turbo charged menopur or something.
Which singles thread was that and was it a recent post
F x


----------



## Ali27

Cant find it now.  Didn't say much about herself but read it in her signature.  PCOS I am guessing but honestly!!  x


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Everyone, 

I have posting on the Jinemed board for a while but thought I would come and say hello on this board.  I am poor responder and have had 3 failed IVF cycles with last one at new year.  Anyway I am about to start a donor cycle here in the UK at the Hammersmith.  I know a few of from the Jinny thread


----------



## Kittycat104

75 follicles!!!!!  Actually made me laugh out loud.  Think we would be happy to share all those amongst us PR-ers and probably still have some left over.  


Ali - forgot to say 'hello' in my last post.  Thank you for sharing your story.  I am hoping for good news for you next week - you really deserve it!  My consult at the Lister is with Dr Wren.  Dithered about who to pick, but had several recommendations for Dr Wren.  Just been filling in the lengthy forms.  Need to squeeze in some day 3 blood tests with my GP next month as my previous ones are way out of date - although looks like day 3 might clash with my holiday - great!


Heaps - how's the head?  Well done you for enjoying the night and forgetting about IF for a bit.  Best of luck for tomorrow.


Fraggles - I have used Menopur and Gonal F before.  Seemed to respond equally poorly on both!  If only there was a magic stims drug for us PR girls.


Calypso - haven't heard of the hamster ovaries drug - must google it!


Driver - its chucking it down with rain here - so make the most of the sunshine


LV - did the bird survive?  My cat has only ever managed to catch one small wren about 3 years ago.  He is too big and lazy (a bit like me) to succeed in catching anything else.


Babyhope - glad you are feeling a bit more positive.  This IF journey is definitely a marathon not a sprint and certainly tests your patience at times


Shortie and Tracey - are you feeling better?  There is definitely a horrid cold virus going round - I have been suffering for a few days.


Been out for very nice lunchtime pizza and wine today and just cooked some white chocolate brownies - yum!  Have follow up tomorrow morning from my IUI.  Have run out of any new questions to ask the dr but as its free, I feel like I should go in case dr has any new miracle advice!


----------



## Fraggles

Louise - you may have a plan, perhaps we should track down our over responder and all book for multiple TX with her and share the eggs around.

Well this is how I responded to 50 mg clomid - so would you think I would respond to menopur - these were day 11 results

Right Ovary
Follicle 1 D1 11.0mm D2 17.0 mm Mean Average 14
Follice 2 D1 12.8 mm D2 6.2mm Mean Average 9.5

Left Ovary
Follicle 1 D1 24.0 mm D2 29.0mm Mean Average 26.5mm
Follicle 2 D1 27.0 mm D2 22.0 mm Mean average 24.5 mm
Follicle 3 D1 16.0 mm D2 22.0mm Mean average 19.0mm
Follicle 4 D1 11.0 mm D2 16.5mm Mean average 13.8 mm

I am very confused as to whether this is poor response or a good response - is anyone able to enlighten me please? This was a month before my amh was taken and I was told it was 2.41

Thanks

F x


----------



## LV.

75 follies?! Holy cow, how is that even possible?! She must have some sore melons...


Lou - we've had birdie dramas all day, the bird we put on the garage roof managed to make it's way back to kittie reach so we had to recue the same bird again (took it to the neighbours house this time) but then she got a different one. Ended up locking them in the house in the end, feel bad whilst all the chickies are fledging. I know it's natures order and all that but I'm just a big softie. Good luck for your follow up hun xx


Calypso - sounds familiar, sure there is another one that is made from rodent wee or something too - the things we do to ourselves


Heaps - how's the head


Shorts - where are you quiet gal? Hope you're ok


Aggg, can't remember any more, head quite mushy. Done the music playlists to have during our wedding breakfast this afternoon, funny how the music has changed the more tipsy we've got. Will have to have a look at them again before the day me thinks. Less than 2 weeks to go, tra la laaaa! Yipeeee! So can't wait. Head is in a flutter already 


xxxx


----------



## Ali27

The 75 follies was on the month she was treated.  Previously the treatment was cancelled as her ovaries were OVER stimulated!  

LV - enjoy a drink for me this evening

Fraggles - that looks like a bloomin good response to me!  

Louise - white choc brownies - yum!!  Good luck for tomorrow's follow up.  Re Dr Wren- I had heard very mixed views about her and was a bit disappointed when I knew it was her doing my EC but she was so lovely and gave me every confidence.  She also did my ET.  Really liked her and she seemed genuinely so keen to do all she could for me.  I am sure you will like her too.

Zahinda - Hi!!  Welcome to the thread x


----------



## Fraggles

Ali


That is what I thought but think it might be because I am so ignorant about response to drugs because I can't understand how my amh is 2.41 (crap but could be worse) but that suggests I responded well but that could be because I don't know what I am talking about. And was I last had iui I had three suitable follies and also the consultant said they were all of a similar size. So I just don't get it all and am very confused at my response and yet my amh is low.


F x


----------



## purple72

75 follies,

    that's just hilarious! bless her, although remember ladies it only takes one!

Can you imagine how uncomfortable that must have been!

All of us that have had natural miracles with only one egg and embryo so who needs multiple numbers!!

Ali so lovely to have you back m'darling!

Fraggs I'm with Ali that's a fab response. I think AMH is still relatively new and therefore poorly understood. It was meant to be a very decisive indicator of success and in reality this board has shown low AMH ladies can and do have babies xx

LV I'm with you on being a softie, I cry over the mice my cat brings in?!?!?

Heaps not long now, I'm bridesmaid the same weekend! hope the weather plays ball xx

Oh wish my memory was better but hugs to all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - pupo with your own blast! Well done you, that's fantatsic PUPO lady! 

Ali - welcome back and congrats on being pupo! I remember you from when I first started posting

Fraggles - that's a brilliant response! Think I was on 150 mg and produced just 2...side effects were terrible though could not get on with clomid

Babyhope & Zahida - welcome   

Mag - belated Birthday greetings! Sorry you are feeling blue...a belated widdles up is definately in order   

Anne - sorry about Jase   

Evening everyone    to everyone who needs them 

Sorry for the crap personals, work has been mad and have had a super busy weekend.  Off to Egypt Friday, can't believe its come round so quickly. Looks like I will be ov'ing when we're away, but we still have to use condoms as will be retesting with next af    So annoying as I never usually ov on holiday! 

Anna x


----------



## Fraggles

Have to say sobroody that on clomid I was psychobixxh from hell. It was only looking back afterwards I realised how horrible I had been yet at the time I convinced myself that I had no side affects.   


F x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna, I can imagine how annoying Oving on holiday and not being able to ttc must be.  Have a fab time.  Is it next AF that you can retest for hidden c?

Welcome Zahida.

Fraggles, I suppose Drs who are used to treating women who get 10+ embies might say 6 is a poor response but compared to most on here 6 is great as long as you don't have fertilisation problems.

LV.  Only two weeks to go, wow it has come round quickly.

Driver.  Hi PUPO girl, how are you feeling?  How is your foot.

Cold a little better today, still have a v annoying cough though.


----------



## Fraggles

So is AMH also an indication of fertilisation problems then?


----------



## Ourturn

Fraggles - it made me incredibly moody and very depressed. As soon as I came off it felt a million times better! My dayt 21 progestrone on it was OTT at 140....consultant said I should have been taken off it straight away. It was originally devleoped as a contraceptive...can understand why...nookie was the lat thing on my mind, evil stuff! 
Think low amh is an indeication of low ovarian reserve not quality or fert rates

Tracey -hope the cough clears up...I still have a lingering cold. Yes retest on next af as long as its not early


----------



## T0PCAT

Fraggles don't get  too hung up on a low AMH result.  The test is not that well understood and there are ladies who have poor amh but normal fsh and have successful cycles.  AS sobroody has said it is an indication of ovarian reserve and not quality


----------



## Spuds

Girls


Quickie from sickbed ;~( - seem to have sickly sleepy virus nonsense very boring ! Feeling bit better after watching back to back desperate housewives lol 


Driver - fantastic news love Im so made up for you - sending loads of these for your golden embie       


Mags - sorry I missed your birthday - hope you had a good one      


LV - not long now   




Anne      


Shorts xx


Love to all of you - not posting much but thinking of you all the time 


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Züri

75!!?? sheesh! I suppose I am living proof though that OHSS can happen with an average response, dread to think how ill she got


----------



## ncbiggs2005

Hi, I'm on my first cycle of icsi and on day 7 of stims i measured about 7. they told me to double my dose and come back on day 11. I went back today and measured 11 which she said is not that great and told me I need to come back in 2 days for another scan. She said I need to be at least 14-15 or my treatment could be stopped. Im so gutted this could happen and wish so much my folicles grow.     
Has anyone else had same experience and what happened. I would be so devastated to get to this point and have to stop it. Any tips for spuring them along


----------



## Züri

Hi ncbiggs


When you say measured 11 do you mean you have 11 follicles? Thats a lot of follicles and my clinic would count that as a good response. They like to get between 9 and 12 for a healthy cycle. Your clinic seem quite odd if you don't mind me saying


The lovely ladies on this board would be over the moon to have 7 follicles - ecstatic to have 11 


Can you ask your clinic why they class 11 follicles as a poor response?


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Heaps good luck at clinic today! Bridesmaid in 2 weeks so at 26 weeks not quite when babe is due(hopefully)

NCbiggs did you mean 11 follicles or the follicles are 11mm? if they are 11mm then you can help with keeping heat on your tummy like a wheat bag or hot water bottle and eating more protien, I think they say 60g a day, maybe drinking a large glass of milk a day too!

Hey Zuri how are you hunny,

Mag's I missed your birthday, sorry it was not the best but hoping the celebration at the end of the month make up for it!

Tracey, jersey and SoB so hope you all feel better soon!

Hello to everyone else thinking of you all

Big hugs 

Sxxx


----------



## laurab

Morning all,


Hope your well, going to attempt to read back in a mo, had a quick glance but not brave enought to do personals!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Will come back for personals later, just wanted to share my positive experience for you all....

Had my initial consult at The Lister on friday. (My free go!) First of all, a scan with Liz (she was lovely.) I nearly cried at her comment "what makes you think you have low ovarian reserve?" I had about 6 follicles and a nice thick lining - about to ovulate. She thought that was about average for a 39 year old. 

With an AMH of 0.7/0.1 I had been prepared to be told my ovaries were dormant, as I was told I was peri menopausal 3 years ago....

My consult with Jaya Parikh was also pretty positive - she was adamant we will go to EC if I only get 1 follie (if they think there's an egg in it), but felt hopeful we would get more. She was just so lovely too.

So I start on a clomid protocol with my next AF. Anyone done this? I haven't got the paperwork here, but it's clomid / menopur with no down-regging.

I'm starting to think i could actually get to EC now. Trying not to get my hopes up, but it's not all as doom and gloom as I thought.

I just hope next month is as good a month as this and I have 6 antrals again. Obviously we've been having lots of BMS this   weekend. 

Oh, and this was interesting. Although my BMI is below 30, Jaya said at The Lister they have noticed a SIGNIFICANT difference in implantation between women who have a BMI below 25 and those who don't (i.e. much better chances if your BMI is 25 or below.) I've never heard a link between BMI and implantation before. So I'm on a weight loss mission now.

Love to you all - will try and get back on later,

jo x


----------



## laurab

Jo I think my protocol in turkey was very similar, no d-regging and then a mix of stim drugs, I had menopur and gonal f and femera (which is similar to clomid).  All soudning very positive!   


Ohh heaps fab news! Sorry Im behind... what are you doing? timed sex?


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Can't keep up so here's a           for you all.

Soz for being sh ite    

All ok?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Morning all


Heaps and Jo - great news from you both.


Heaps - how have you managed to get your current treatment on NHS?  Had you just got to the top of the IVF list or is this before that?


Sorry - but this is a me post.


Just back from consult.  Basically, Dr said that my IF is no longer 'unexplained' but is now due to ovulation disorder as I am not ovulating correctly.  After ovulation, my progesterone is very low, so my corpus luteum is not doing what it should.  Which is why I haven't got pregnant up to now.  He said that in women with low AMH, usually they ovulate early rather than late (I ovulate day 18 - 20) so I am an unusual case.  He thinks there may also be something wrong with my thyroid, so need more tests for that too.


So, I have two options:


1.  Have clomid, follicle tracking and IUI or BMS sex with extra bloods this month at my current clinic.  Dr thinks this will be helpful for finding out more about my problem and obviously a small chance of a BFP.  But am getting sick of long travelling to my clinic and 2ww will clash with my holiday which will mean no alcohol on holiday and obviuosly the likelihood of a BFN mid way through the holiday.


2.  No more treatment at CRGH, move to Lister as planned in June post holiday and have a month off from tx.  Would potentially be a month behind in knowing what is happening though.


Feeling fed up and don't know what to do for the best - help!


Louise x


----------



## popsi

Morning Ladies

Have had a quick skim through but no real time to catch up, our little princess is a bit off colour nothing major just a bit sick last night and this morning, and she just wants to cuddle on my lap, so no time for anything sorry i feel a bad poster xxxxxx i will try to keep up better i promise you were all so fab to me i feel


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - fab news, I have everything crossed for you     

Ali -     

Popsi -    for princess

Anne - Have you turned into an evil witch yet on OCP   

Louise - tough decision, go with your gut (that's what we did in the end)   

Jo - Your consult sounds really positive.

Mal - Are you sorted for your next TX?

So many more personals but just enough time to send you all tonnes of love n    n


----------



## Little Me

Pops- ahhh, hope little Princess feels better   

Louise, sorry hun    


AM- feel better today, was really sick friday night / saturday though.
How are you? xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - Glad you are feeling better, why are we always ill at the weekend.    Bern had a similar bug here all day yesterday. I am doing OK, going a bit stir crazy with not being able to get out and about (think we will be having another trip to casualty when we get home as not improvement on the foot except the black and blue bruising is now going a bit green   )


----------



## laurab

My little Ed is poorly againg, hope he better for the weekend as we are going away.


Pops -   


Driver - Sorry Im behind... what ya got on board? How you feeling?


Louise -   Ahhh decisions, could you not do the follie tracking after your holiday? Booze is important and you dont want to ruin your last ever boozy holiday....   


Anne - How you feeling love?


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura- poor Ed   
I'm ok love, think the pill was playing ffers with me on Friday/saturday but feel normal again now


----------



## laurab

Ive been a bit mental this week, I hate hormones.  I think I was better on the pill... no doubt I'm starting to hit those crazy menopause years now...   My mum went bonkers during hers and so I assume I'll go the same way..    poor tim!   At least yours will only last 28 days and then you'll have all those lovely preggo hormones and be crying at bog roll adverts!


----------



## Little Me

laura -   

Hi heaps


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies   


Driver hun, thank you so much for helping Hels sort out her drugs at Dogus    Sending sticky vibes PUPO lady       


Laura, poor you and poor Ed, hope it's nothing too bad and he's better soon. What are the symptoms?


Ali, great to see you back, sticky vibes coming your way, you're very brave       


Louise, that's a difficult dilema. How about loads of BMS this month anyway, take progesterone after ovulation anyway up to when next AF is due but let your hair down anyway, enjoy your holiday, have a glass or two and look at the Lister in June if you don't come back from your holiday pregnant? Purps took prog supplements I think and enjoyed New Year then tested positive.   


Wow Heaps, great news, come on follies, grow, grow       When do you think you'll ov?


Jo, that's brilliant, 6 follies?! Wowee! Go easy on the weight loss lovely. I've not heard that implantation is better with a lower BMI before but your follies and lining all need a healthy nutritious run up to your next cycle. Heavy dieting might upset your reproductive system so take it easy.    


Anne, I hope you're settling on the pill now, how many days do you have to take it for?   


Malini, not much longer to go lovely, when do you start?    


AnnaSB, you holiday is very well deserved and needed. Condoms though? you poor thing   


Spuds, get well soon   


HI there Zahida, hope your plans are going ok lovely   


Zuri, hope you're feeling better, when's your next scan?   


RC, I can't believe you're working right up to the bitter end. You take it easy when you can and give Chip and bump rub from me.   


I've run out of steam on the personals. Thanks to everyone's input on the bones. It looks like they're not human, phew, no time team needed thank goodness! Could be a large dog or a pony but we're not doing any more digging there so we won't find a skull. 


Love to everyone   


LW xxxx


----------



## Little Me

LW-   
Finish pill on 31st May hun   
Start buserelin on 25th May
xx


----------



## calypso-sky

omg this thread is super flying away from me ... ohh no i am well behind   
done my scan today i have 8 follies growing between 11 and 14 so doing another scan on friday.... its the most i have ever got im over the moon but still a bit negative as ive got sooo far to go.   

AM hope your gammy leg improves green is not good   

HI sobroody enjoy fab egypt have a blast and enjoy and get perky for your next cycle     

Hi laura and popsi glad your little one is doing fine

welcome newbies hello to you all you will like it here     
Hi fraggles how is the assignment coming on?   ...
Good day anne not long before your buserlin how much are you taking sweetie i was on it two years ago it did give me loads of follies but stupid endo was in the way   
Hello lightweight  
Hello Ali how are u feelin any twinges etc yet ?
Hi Malini what u up to

Hi spuds  hope you feel better soon, i was wondering where u were on friday night there was no one here i went to bed sad .... or maybe i am sad     
Heaps       
got some more selenium yesterday and l-arginine they are proper expensive bleeding hell ripp of holland and barrett


----------



## elinor

Hello everyone

Sorry for going awol for so long... Really thought in January I'd be back and posting regularly, but ended up just lurking.... After disastrous 2009 (miscarriage, then broken ankle 7 weeks later) back at work ended up stressful and carpal tunnel from using crutches meant typing enough for work was all I could do. Tried an IUI in January (way to early to be fit enough, really), now waiting for donor treatment instead... didn't post coz (a) carpal tunnel and then (b) had v bad experience at local NHS hospital and ended up really unhappy about everything, but also convinced they read sites like this and that if I wrote about it they'd 'hold it against me'. Long story, won't go into details, but donor treatment is elsewhere and am being treated brilliantly by the clinic!

Shortie - I was so so sorry to hear about your bfn. I hope you can get your shiny positivity back soon and that the frosties will bring you your longed for dreams.

Anne - so pleased you are 'on the road' - hope this time is for you.

Jo - pleased Lister are treating you well. Hope you have the same antral count when you cycle! I have looked into BMI issues a bit (my is currently well over 30   !); and there is LOTS of evidence that being under 30 is good. However, because of the evidence, and because for some clinics they use 30 as a cut off (eg for NHS treatment, for egg sharing etc, etc) lots of women end up crash dieting to get to under 30. It wouldn't surprise me if this isn't behind some of the 'significant difference' between women BMI 25 or under and those over BMI 25. This is absolutely not what you should be doing - slow and steady loss is better, and none at all within 2-3 months of cycling. there is also evidence that too low BMI is less successful - well within healthy range, but some studies I have seen (would have to look up references) suggest that BMI 22-25 is the best; BMI 18-22 had same outcome rate as BMI 28-30. And for BMI over 35, weight loss in itself can be seen as an intervention to increase fertility (PCOS issues generally get accentuated by weight gain; ovulation is reduced and responses to hormones become reduced as well).

Zuri - congratulations!!! delighted to read your news. Hope you aren't feeling too queasy, and that you are managing work as well.

Driver - sending     and     your way!

Louise - there is a thread on the 'investigations and diagnosis' board called something like 'unexplained explained' about progesterone issues - some of it dates back ages, but it might be helpful to have a look through it. A few on there have had repeated cycle failures, and then with supplementing progesterone have had success - either self medicating or with gp or clinic support. Some have even managed to get gps to prescribe cyclogest (or similar) for them - sometimes they have had sympathetic gps, and others have had it to treat 'pms'. It might be worth looking up some of the info there, and if you want to add extra progesterone do so to give BMS a better chance prior to switching clinics if it doesn't work out this month... Enjoy your holiday whatever, at least if they have more info about what is causing the problem, they can tailor your treatment to sorting it out. Good luck!

Ali - good to see you on here after all you have been through. I have also found the singles board scary at times - but they don't all get ridiculous responses and they are pretty friendly! Hope this is your time.   

Tracey, Nix, Pix (where are you?), Beachy, Fishy, Heaps, LW, Rural chick and Hick, Laura, Popsi, Miranda, Anna OC and Anna SB, Purple, Malini, Jersey and everyone I have forgotten - sending love and   

Fraggles and calypso sky and everyone else that's started whilst I've been in hibernation - hello!

Will try to post a bit more often...
Elinor x


----------



## Züri

Hi Elinor lovely to hear from you - sorry you have been having a tough time, good luck with your next cycle xxx funny you should mention about clinics reading this site, i sometimes get paranoid - I hope though being in Switzerland mine don't 



Jo what fantastic news on your scan! got everything crossed for this cycle for you x


Hi LW doing OK thanks, had a scan last Wednesday and another on a week on wednesday, they'll do the nucal whatever its name is test then. Loving your bump pics on ** - you look so neat and round, i know I am going to resemble a pregnant elephant  with twins   


Sorry i know I have missed loads out but have to run for a train in 10 mins and not even ready yet 


xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

elinor said:


> However, because of the evidence, and because for some clinics they use 30 as a cut off (eg for NHS treatment, for egg sharing etc, etc) lots of women end up crash dieting to get to under 30. It wouldn't surprise me if this isn't behind some of the 'significant difference' between women BMI 25 or under and those over BMI 25.


Hi Elinor - lovely to see you back again. Wow - you have done your research! Thanks for that. I was particularly interested in the bit about crash dieting. You may have something there. I was really anxious about keeping my BMI below 29 for the appt with Jaya, so hadn't eaten for about 24 hours before hand! When we got there, Jaya didn't even weigh me, but said "oh I can see your BMI is below 30, but even if it was a bit over I wouldn't have stopped you having the free go." !!!! Bless her.

I have been tempted to really cut back food and exercis loads to get my weight down , but after what you and LW have said makes so much sense. Think I'll concentrate on eating "well" and cutting out the wine. x


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> Driver - Sorry Im behind... what ya got on board? How you feeling?


 ermmm just my own grade 1 blast...... yes was a bit of a shock decision for us..... we have 8 grade 1 donor blasts that we will be coming back for in July if this doesn't work  , or in a year for if it does 

Ooh I thought the lovely man in reception was joking with us this morning as he said it was going to rain tomorrow (yeah right it's been over 30 every day) but just checked as DH wanted me to check on the ash cloud and he wasn't joking, rain on Tue and Wed (booooooo) we have hired a car for 3 days so we will have to try to find a dry bit of island for DH to drive me to


----------



## ncbiggs2005

Hi guys, sorry I didnt explain myself very well, I measured 11mm on day 10 and I go back tom, day 13 and she said they need to be 14mm-15mm or I might have to stop treatment as im not responding well enough. I think I have about 10-12 folicles altogether. Hopefully a miracle will happen overnight. Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## H&amp;P

NC - if you have 10 to 12 follies then you aren't really a poor responder (lucky for you we only get 2 or 3 if we are lucky) , get plenty of protein (try to get 60g per day for the next 3 days), keep your tummy warm (get one of those microwave wheatie bags or a hot water bottle on there at every opportunity) drink lots of water and follicles can grow 2mm a day so you can easily get there in 3 days.


----------



## purple72

Driver, i keep meaning to say but don't think I have CONGRATS hunny on your perfect little blast and being PUPO!! And take care of that foot hunny! Hope the rain is not too heavy for you!

Jo fab news on the follie count! and good luck for this cycle sweetie, I always loved Liz x

Anne hunny so sorry the pill is making you unwell! so excited for you starting hunny!!

Oh laura sorry poor little man is unwell again! give him a big hug and get well vibes from me and DH

Elinor so good to see you back

Heaps, well done natural lady sounds perfect! good luck with the BMS, yes actually finally got lovely dress, although maternity bridesmaid dresses are not easy?! 
http://www.seraphine.com/maternity-clothes-categories/maternity-dresses/displayProduct.asp?idproduct=1167&idcategory=140&title=Silk+Dress%2C+Maternity+Dresses

Anna condoms yuk  egypt yeah!!! have fun hunny

Calypso! congrats on the follies hunny! fingers crossed for you

Louise good luck! we seem to have lots's cycling at the mo! time for a bumper crop of BFP's I think xx

Oh no ran out of personals already head's mush.

Love and hugs to you all

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

I don't think I'll get time to catch up this evening but wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you all and sending lots of         and love to everyone. I'll try and do some catching up and persos tomorrow.
Love to you all and           for everyone who needs it at the moment.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## purple72

Hey **** y how are you doing? not long to go for you know! I'm taking my hat off to you for still working! You must be getting so exhausted by now!

Big hugs to you chip and mr ****

Sx


----------



## Züri

I wish PamLS was still posting, her crash dieting story I feel was interesting but I don't feel it's my place to discuss it


My experience on the matter - I got 3 more eggs this cycle compared to last years, I got my bmi slowly down from about 36 to about 31.5 over a year - my doctor advised me to lose 10kilo between my cycles (in reality i needed to lose 15 to 20kilo - I lost about 12.5kg in total (28lbs)) and said it's not about getting below 30bmi it's about your body being in a healthy weight loss mode so he said even if you are losing a pound a week for a few weeks up to IVF and you are still over bmi 30 it's more healthy for your body than crash dieting. I believe my slow weight loss and getting fit contributed to this cycle being more successful than my last one. I think if you are below 30 then a healthy balanced diet and exercise will be the best way forward, i think crash dieting would be a bad thing, i mean after all you have more follies already this cycle - you have been doing something right with your body, stick to what you have been doing with some added exercise and healthy eating


Wishing you lots of luck  xxx


----------



## Ourturn

ncbiggs - you have responded well, you just have some slow growers I think. My clinic would not cancel, they would let you stimm for up to 21 days I think

Calyspos     

Driver - hope the forecast is wrong! Hope your embie is snuggling in tight! 

Jo - great that you are having a good experience

Elinor - welcome back   

Purps - what will you be wearing? Did the bride have a fit when you told her you were preggers?   

LV - not long to go...have you sorted out new flights? If BA goes under it will be down to BA staff and the union    Won't be able to fight to keep perks if they don't have a job will they? Its a shame as I loved flying with them, but wouldn't want to risk it...goodness knows what I will do when I need to go back to Athens as they have the best flight times.

RC    to you and chip

Donks - hope you are ok. I felt the same about Sarah Cameron too   

Anne - not long now! Will you text me with any big news whilst I'm away please? Can only get ropey internet signal on my itouch in the lobby. Away from Friday for a week. 

Zuri - glad bubs is doing well   

Hi Laura, Heaps, Popsi Louise, Spuds, Shortie, Mag, Swinny and everyone I have missed

We need to be at the airport super early Friday, and have a mountain of work to get through between now and then so may not be able to get on much, but will be thinking of you all 

Anna x


----------



## calypso-sky

just thought driver and ali i found a site that has a proper pic of what ur lil embies look like its sooo real have a look

__
https://flic.kr/p/2294096613
 soo pretty   

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ali27

Calypso-sky - thanks for that link and for thinking of us xx

Right - catching up now - have note book at the ready xx


----------



## T0PCAT

NCBiggs – I think they meant the follicle size need to bigger.  Try to relax I was the same as you had small ones until the end then I had a spurt of growth on my last cycle.  

Hiya Heaps – are u cycling again?  Its interesting that you say low AMH stopped you getting a NHS cycle.  My consultant told me our PCT don’t recognise the validity of the AMH test…..

Hi Jo, My cycle in turkey involved taking menopur and Femara.  The second drug increases the number of follicles and hence gives u a better chance of getting eggs

Jo It’s a tough decision, I’d be tempted to carry on as your current clinic know your history….but u sound as tho you need some time out too.  Sorry not being very helpful.

Popsi – hope princess feels better soon

Hi to everyone else


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Sorry been awol, thought id better pop in and say im still alive    Not posting much as not really much to say at the mo, am reading thinking of you all and wishing you all the best


----------



## laurab

Driver - That is fantastic news!!! Was there an option to mix your own and donors embies? I'm not sure Id have taken that option, I'd have done exactly what you've just done. Wow a blast with a single egg... thats like ... is a bird, is it a plane no its SUPER EGG!!!


LW - Pah, a pony. I'll tell tim its not a dinasour then! Ed (and now Cerys) are boiling hot and obviously not well, but no runny nose or anything. 




Gotta go Ed screaming....


----------



## Ali27

Purple - your dress is purple!!  What a surprise! Gorgeous   

Anna - have a lovely holiday   

Fraggles, Tracey, Zahida, Spuds,   

Zuri - great news about the scan   

NCBiggs - good response.  Follies can grow several mm per day so see what next scan brings.  Protein, hot water bottle and visualisation!!   

Heaps - great scan.  Good luck for Friday   

Laura - hope babies get better soon   

Jo - the Lister are lovely.  How did you get a free go there??

Anne - I hate the pill too.  Nearly there now.   

Louise - how is your decision making going?  you will pick the right one   

Popsi - hope your daughter is better soon   

Driver - enjoy your car hire and hope you find a sunny spot!   

LW - one month to go !!!    Where has that time gone??

Elinor - sorry to read you have had a rough time lately.    Sounds like you have a great plan and its good to read that the new clinic treat you so well.     

Rural Chick - not long to go either!!  How exciting   

Shortie - sending you lots of love   

Hi to anyone I have missed.  


AFM - feel very premenstrual.  Bloated tummy, sore boobs, wind    is it PMT or the cyclogest or something positive?


----------



## Kittycat104

Ali - Oooh, I so hope the symptoms are positive ones   


Laura - have the triplets got Shortie and Tracey's cold?


Shortie -   


Purps - lovely dress!  Can we get to see photos on **?


Driver - hope you enjoy your travelling around the island.  We were in Greece last June and had torrential rain for 3 days - I was very pxxsed off!  They said it was freak weather and hadn't been like that in Greece for years at that time, so sure it will be OK.


Jo - your post inspired me to go to the gym today for the first time in ages!  So thank you.  Am aiming to make it for a second time at some stage this week.


Elinor - good to 'meet' you.  Sorry you have had a tough journey over the past few months, but pleased you feel like things are working out at your current clinic


Hello to Zahida, Calypso Sky, Anna, RC, Anne, Heaps, LW Popsi and everyone else.


AFM - HUGE thank you for all your advice.  Have decided to go for self medication of Cyclogest this month and stick with original plan of moving to Lister next month.  Really feel like I am going round in circles at current clinic and feeling more positive about a move to the Lister.  And I just feel like I need a month off and want to enjoy my holiday with alcohol.


Don't know what I would do without all you girls - you are the best.


Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Louise come and join me enjoying alcohol hunny    just having a jd and coke     P.S. didnt ever come down with scottie's man flu, very weird    still dont feel right tho


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie I might join u!!!!! Feeling a bit rough with a sore throat and sinusitis - Hot toddy in order


----------



## shortie66

Definately Zahida    medicinal purposes obviously    I have started my eskimo fish oil, my vitamin c, my b100 complex, and my vitamin d3 tablets today     I will be rattling when i walk as well as creaking my knackered knees, but hopefully when all those vits kick in i'll be cartwheeling down the road


----------



## Kittycat104

I am on DHA, Zita West vits, B6, Agnus Castus and DHEA.  And a nice glass of white wine tonight!


----------



## shortie66

Louise     bet the wine tastes better than all the vits    Im on a cheapy immune vits and diet programme, well organic everything (apart from the odd jd   ) loads of vits. Cant afford immunes testing so have taken some advice from a friend who has some amazing knowledge and am doing this instead.


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - at one stage I was up to 13 vits - I had to go cold turkey due to the cost!


----------



## shortie66

Louise i'll just put on scotties credit card


----------



## AoC

Driver, I'm super excited about your superstar little blast!  Lots of luck and love to you.

*waving to everyone*


----------



## Little Me

Morning all 

Elinor- Welcome back love  and so sprry about your ankle and carpal and horrible rough time you've had in general 

Anna- Course I'll text you hun, have a lovely time 

Zahida- nice to see you here  

Shorts hi love  

Purps- You ok chick? 

laura- How's Ed love? 

AOC- Hi hun, how are you? 

Well ladies, my voice started to go on Sunday evening and has got gradually worse..and today it's completely gone.








Not so good when you're meant to be on the phone all day
















xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just  a quick one as sneaking on at work...Driver..woohoo, well done on your super embryo, enjoy your next couple of days relaxing x


----------



## Little Me

Hi beachy- sorry hun, meant to say happy anniversary on sunday   
hope you had a lovely break xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,          Anne - sorry to hear you are feeling all croaky. Maybe you sound all husky and sexy to people on the phone - may make some great sales today.    Hope the dreaded pill isn't making you feel too bad. I'm dreading being on the pill and Clomid at the same time. I think I'll have to move into a hotel on my own so i don't murder anyone.          Zuri - thanks for your thoughts re BMI. Sensible diet and exercise it is. Not sure if I've congratulated you properly yet or not, but congratulations!          Zahida - hi            Hi Shortie. I too have been taking lots of vitamins/supplements for the first time ever, and after the scan I'm obviously doing something right! So maybe it actually works?          Louise - glad I inspired you to go the gym. You'll like the Lister - i am SO impressed with them and their attitude. A world apart from the NHS clinics I've been to. I actually felt like, when we were discussing which protocol to use, that I was being seen as an individual, and that my protocol was tailored to my needs. Fab.          Anna - have a great time.          Driver - wow, a blast!!!!!! What a great result. I have everything crossed...           Hi Beachy. x          Ali - I have everything crossed for you too.    I got a free go at The Lister as last December they decided to give away 21 completely free cycles. This was in part a protest about the postcode lottery in the Uk, and also a celebration of how many years they've been offering IVF. I only heard about it because RC told me on here. (I owe you one RC - thank you!!!) Basically they drew names out of a hat and I was a lucky one, as long as you meet certain criteria (age under 45, BMI of under 29, had less than 3 previous IVF cycles, etc). Hopefully you won't need it, but if you or anyone else still needs treatment later in the year it's worth remembering, as they are going to do it every year in december - 22 cycles this year, 23 the following and so on....          Hi laura - hope the babies are feeling better..          Oh I've run out of steam. Love to all of you I havent mentioned.  xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Grrr, don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I've lost all my paragraphing when I posted. Makes me look illiterate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me

Jo- I sound like Marge Simpson


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh! Maybe not too sexy then!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me

or a 14 year old boy who's voice is breaking


----------



## fluffy jumper

Morning everyone

Anne. I hope you aren't getting the cold I am just getting rid of, it started with losing my voice.

Elinor. welcome back and sorry you have had such an awful time.

Driver. have a safe trip home with your precious cargo on board.

Jo, I thought the Lister were great too. Liz is wonderful and I can't remember if it was you who was asking about Marie Wren, I know others have found her too direct but I absolutely loved her and her realistic but sympathetic attitude.

Laura, did you reply about my offer of sun suits? I might have not read far enough back.

Shortie, don't they do organic JD  

AFM. the project I have been working on for the last 18 months, for which I travelled to Benin has finally launched is no longer a secret. I hope you don't mind me telling you about it:

I try not to badger my friends and colleagues with fundraising asks and keep them off FF but this is a bit different . We have just launched a new and innovative way of enabling people in the developing world to transform their lives. It is a peer to peer micro *lending* website which gives you the opportunity to make a loan to an entrepreneur to enable them to start or build a business. *The entrepreneur will pay back their loan to you* in monthly installments and you will be able to either withdraw your repaid loan or lend it to another entrepreneur. You can find out more here www.lendwithcare.org

The site is beta at the moment and only has entrepreneurs from two countries, however, we will be brining Indonesia and Indian entrepreneurs over the next two to three months.

If you think lendwithcare.org is as great as I do please promote it to your friends and colleagues. We will have ******** and ******* pages in the next few days.

Any feedback would be very welcome.

www.lendwithcare.org
 
I am really sorry if I have offended anyone by posting this on here. I realise that this is not a site for promoting our own interests. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi all

Hope you don't me gatecrashing into the conversation.  I have been speaking to the lovely Calypso Sky and she recommended I join you on here.

I had my first cycle abandoned due to not producing enough follicles.  Only had two at the right size on the left hand side.  I was on long protocol.  Second cycle I was on short protocol and only produced two follicles, again on right hand side.  Told me left ovary does not respond but thats because most of it was removed due to a 10 cm caused by severe Endo.  I hate Endo.  I have been labelled a poor responder.

Went for Egg collection yesterday and they only got one egg out of me and said the other follicle had a cyst on it so they drained it.  They rang me this morning and said my one egg did not make it.  It did not fertilize.  I am just so worn out and sick of it all,  just keep crying can't believe how unfair everything is at the moment.

Waiting for hospital to ring me back today for a follows up appointment.  So as I have done long protocol and short protocol both on Menopur and snarrel I was wondering if there was anything else I could try.  I have one more funded NHS go and can probably only afford to one go myself via Mr Visa card.
Also I am following angel bumps fertility protocol and taking a mountain of vitamins a day.

Please, please someone help me I feel like I have let my poor DH down again.  He cried today when they rang and said the egg had not fertilized.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Ginger baby   , you poor thing,  it's a horrible feeling   
Wish I could help with advice but I'm sure someone will be along soon with some wise words   
Please don't feel like you've let anyone down,   
xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks for the replies Heaps and Anne G.  

Hospital rang me back and I have a follow up appointment on 2 June so hopefully I will feel better after that.  They said my little egg was mis shapen.  Just feel so crap about everything at the moment

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## IzziLu

Welcome GingerBaby - just a suggestion but if you've got another NHS go and your consultant is vaguely suggestable is it worth getting a consultation for 2nd opinion with a poor responder specialist e.g the Lister, to get an alternative protocol as the Menopur and Snarrel (never heard of that one!) aren't working for you.  I realise that there are some NHS consultants that wouldn't entertain this idea but the suggestion actually came from my NHS consultant when it looked like I might get another NHS go     

Driver - PUPO lady how's the foot? Hope it hasn't rained   

and Ali, how's the 2WW treating you?   

Calypso - how's the stimming going? The link was really lovely btw   

Louise - good luck with the Lister appointment, know what you mean about the paperwork    Yummy white choc brownies    can I have the recipe?   

LV - can't believe the wedding is only a week and a half away, you must be so excited   

and Anna off to Egypt on Friday - enjoy sweetie   

Fantastic news on those two follies Heaps, have fun with the   

Purps that dress is gorgeous - you'll look lurvely!   

Jo - what fantastic luck to have been drawn for a free go, you must have felt like you'd won the lottery   

Your project sounds like a really imaginative scheme Tracey, I'm definitely going to take a look   

Elinor - so glad you've found a clinic that is treating you well, good luck with it all   

How's the voice doing Anne, getting better or worse as the day goes on?   

  BH - glad you're feeling a bit more positive

Zahida - nice to see you over here having just met over on the Jinny   

Fraggles - I'm glad AF finally made an appearance, like you I'm a bit of a contradiction as I have a low AMH and have been classed as a poor responder but I get plenty of follicles during stims and have a good antral follicle count. Unfortunately it appears that most of my follies tend to be empty so I get very few eggs but I still subscribe to the opinion that it only takes one and so I'm ploughing on regardless     

  Spuds, Laura, Popsi, Zuri, Malini, LW, Beachy, AoC, Donks, RC and everyone else I've missed   

Love to you all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Izz- emailing people as still no voice   
boring me now


----------



## Fraggles

Gingerbaby


I have never had nhs treatment - would love it but they won't offer it to me. But I go overseas and it might be worth exploring your options and prices. Send some emails around for prices and check the overseas boards too. 


I can have two IVF's overseas (that's including drugs, accommodation, flights, food etc whilst I am away) for the price it would cost me for one over here.


F x


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh Anne that's no good, hope it gets better soon    

Fraggles - know what you mean about the cost of IVF,    that's why I'm off to the Jinny   

I xXx


----------



## Fraggles

Well that's good news!!!


Jinny is Turkey right?


F x


----------



## IzziLu

Yep, Istanbul - it comes highly recommended!   

What are u doing next?

I xXx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


How much at Jinny?


I am doing OE IVF - I will see what my eggs show then and if that says move to DE then I'll go that way.


It gives me a headache thinking all about this.


Thanks for explaining you are a contradiction - maybe that's happening with me.


F x


----------



## IzziLu

F, there is a school of thought that no follicle is empty, the eggs just aren't mature enough to be released at EC, but on my NHS goes they haven't tried anything different to try and get more eggs and now I haven't got any NHS tries left which is why I'm going to the Jinny.  They have a very good website which outlines costs but basically you can go for 21 days on an all in package (tx, B&B accomodation and meds - you pay for flights) for between £2800 and £4300 depending on grade of accommodation. Alternatively you can start tx in UK and get monitored here for first 13 days approx then head out to Istanbul for 8 days in which case you'll pay £1750 for tx and approx £800 for meds plus however much it will cost to do your monitoring locally, accom. in Istanbul and flights. Phew hope that helps!   

I xXx


----------



## calypso-sky

just a query how much did it cost at jinny izzi? my stimms are fine im bloated and sore but im ok glad u liked the link
hello everyone catch up later stealing away at work


----------



## IzziLu

Calypso we crossed posts, I haven't been yet, just planning it at the moment but I've just given Fraggles approximate costs which are on the Jinemed website.

Glad the stimms are going ok, bloating and soreness par for the course unfortunately     

I xXx


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - you really did win the lottery!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Ginger Baby - first of big hug to you    . I am sooo sorry about your unsuccessful cycles.  Its a horrible place you are in right now and u need some time to grieve. NHS can be a nightmare. I didn't know I was a poor responder until we had our first cycle cancelled because of high FSH level. We managed to get one OE cycle on NHS got 6 eggs and no fertilisation. As one of the others has suggested go get a second opinion - the most it'll cost u is £250 but it would be worth it. Also stimulation can vary from cycle to cycle.... 

If you do decide to go abroad then there are some great clinics out there. I had my 3rd cycle at Jinemed over Christmas and new year. It didn't work out for me and we are now persuing the donor egg route. The clinic and staff are fantastic - I had the best treatment there, better than the NHS and the private clinic we used in London. Jinemed are well used to dealing with poor responders and will go out of their way to try and make sure u have successful cycle. 
Heaps it is possible to do Istanbul on a budget - I remember one of the ladies on the Jinny thread rented an apartment during her treatment. Also if you stick to eating at places away from Taksim then it is cheaper. You also need to factor in cost of flights and time off work. I reckon it is still cheaper than the treatment in the UK and way better. 

Izz - if you start treatment in UK then you will need to fund the cost of scans and bloods in the UK. 

AFM - well the witch has been and gone so start DR on 3rd of June. Supression scan has been booked for 17th June.... Have another throat infection and a touch of sinusitis so feeling a bit rough.


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Heaps - sorry if I  implied that you were knocking Jinny, that is not what I was intending at all.  I absolutely agree that Istanbul is expensive especially compared to other parts of Turkey.  I can imagine it would be shock if you were expecting something different

I have been to Istanbul a quite a few times now - two of my sisters are living and working there.  So I guess I have been spoilt with local knowledge


----------



## calypso-sky

just lost my post urghhhhhh    it was good one as well bugger****e ...
welcome Ginger glad you made it here. loads of support on here and help so   and     for you 
Ladyverte not long now .. can i have some cake .. gingerbaby makes lush cakes I hear    ..
Thanks Izz will defo consider abroad  if this does not work have a feeling it won't   

Hi popsi how is ur lil princess and ur mom doing    

Hola Laurasb, Shortie,..
AFM.. swollen and dh said if i ate any more sneaky cakes i would get fat so i flushed the loo on him when he was in the shower and said oops now ure gonna get skinny as ur flesh falls off      ooh well sorry i said hahahahah...


Traceymohair that fund raising is a fab idea ab wonderful work ... I would defo consider doing something like that 
RC and RH how is chip diddy chip   
Wazz up Heaps 
HAve a fab night ladies polishing off my usual uni stuff so will make it up to you asap......


----------



## calypso-sky

does anyone know why my thingey on left hand  side says send money to me and credits etc .. confused..


----------



## Fraggles

What the heck does trade count mean?


----------



## calypso-sky

send money to fraggles in fact all of us wtf     .... more money we have spent loads on here bet if you add it all up close to millions


----------



## IzziLu

Evening gals!

Hey Calypso - stay positive, hopefully you won't need to go abroad    Reckon your DH got what he deserved    

Heaps, thanks for the tip about general costs in Istanbul, I kind of assumed it would be reasonably cheap too, certainly not comparable to London   

Zahida think I may be picking your brains for insider info when the time comes if that's ok   

Fraggles, where have you seen trade count? Is it on this site somewhere?   

Nite nite everyone   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## popsi

hi everyone.. just a quick post to answer those that asked, my mum is improving, and our princess is better bless her.. had a sh!t day today, bumped car amoungst other things, so off to bed now

sorry for me post, love to you all, thinking of you all and sending you much love and


----------



## Little Me

Morning all.

How is everyone?

Pops?   

xxxx


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies (and RH) xx

how are we all... hate the rain !! i am ok thanks Anne .. how are you sweetie xx


----------



## laurab

I have tonsilitous.   Feel rubbish.


lovely sunny day though...


----------



## popsi

oh no Laura.. is that what the chippers have too, will you still be able to go away xxx


----------



## laurab

Yeah ed has it too, he has anti-biotics and is a bit better today, beth and cerys are ok so far but no doubt they will get it. I feel rough as old boots..  Its not looking likely we'll get away.  Although if the girls dont get it we should be ok... 


Ed and Cerys soundo, if only Beth would go to sleep I may be able to climb back into bed for an hour.


----------



## Little Me

Oho Laura love, sorry , that's not nice    

Pops- I'm ok ta, voice still really croaky but feel ok


----------



## Little Me

Girls.........   can anyone tell me where I type to ask people to blow me bubbles?
I can't figure it out    
xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Anne, haven't tried it but if you go into modify profile, then forum profile is it personal text under personalised avatar?    Blowing you some anyway, how many do you want?


----------



## Little Me

Izz, done it ta   

I'll have as many as you can blow love


----------



## purple72

Just blown you a load Anne hunny hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh I got it right, cool!   

Purps, how do you blow loads at the same time, I can only get them to go up one at at time


----------



## purple72

Just manically click on it very quickly! I've got RSI now I think    

Afternoon ladies

Laura poor you and Ed! fingers crossed the girls don't get it! 

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya

Just wondered if I could ask what constitutes a poor responder?  

My consultant wasn't impressed at my 4 then 6 follicles which gave 5 eggs - 3 fertilised then only 1 good enough to put back - none to freeze.  Consultant suggested to us after scanning the follicles that he didn't expect more from me and maybe we should look at donor in future.  

This was our first and only go on NHS at IVF (well had ICSI) got BFN today. 

Does each cycle differ to the number of follicles and eggs or am I not likely to get more than this in future?

Sorry if asking in wrong place.
x


----------



## laurab

just very quickly....


Blonde - Thats ridiculous! 5 eggs on first go is perfectly acceptable. I got none, then 4 then 2 eggs.  On my last cycle with different drugs I got 7! I dont think you need to think about donor (unless you want to - success rates are fab) just yet.  Tell us about your cycle... what protocol/ drugs etc.


Purps - How are you doing? Bet Trouble is starting to bounce on your bladder now?


Anne - Sorry your poorly too!


----------



## IzziLu

Blonde, I agree with Laura, sounds like your consultant is jumping the gun somewhat    Every cycle is different and you may respond better or worse next time but don't be pushed into going to donor until you feel you are ready and it is the right decision for you   

Laura sorry about the tonsilitus, poor you and Ed, hope the girls don't get it too   

Purps and there's me thinking there was an easy way! My screen refreshes every time I blow so no manic clicking and no RSI for me!   

Popsi, so glad to hear your Mum's improving    Hope you didn't do too much damage to the car   

I xXx


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya and many thanks for your reply laura and IzziLu, my protocol was:

Down regged from day 21 with Buserelin 0.5ml for a month (doc was away for 2weeks of it)
Stimmed 10days with Gonal F 375iu and Menopur 75iu daily (carried on Buserelin last one with trigger)
Trigger - pregnyl 10,000iu

All previous tests came back as 'normal'


----------



## blonde_one

consultant had said I was on the maximum dosage for stimming.  I thought I'd read others had had higher at 600 total of two drugs - his reponse was if they didn't respond at 450 they probably wouldn't respond more at 600.


----------



## purple72

Hi Blondeone,

At lot of us 'older ladies ' respond better to a short protocol (without down regulation- DR) as the DR tends to shut down our ovaries too much. Maybe you could look at asking about  a short protocol when you have your follow up, though I suspect as the doc has already mentioned donor eggs that it might well be worth looking at another clinic. 

Lot's of us on here have been told to go to Donor eggs and yet when we have gone to other clinics (private mostly) who can be more flexible with protocols we have found we have a much better response. 

So sorry to hear of your BFN which can be soul destroying, and please take some time to allow yourself to grieve for that but then when you are ready maybe consider a private clinic that does have more flexibility. Unfortunately Infertility is not a problem that can be fixed with a one size fit's all protocol as alot of NHS clinics seem to think.

Where about are you based, just so we can maybe give some recommendations for clinics? Do you know what your FSH result was?

Hey Laura lou hw right you are trouble is constantly on my bladder, went to aquanatal this AM and has to get out twice just to pee    

Hey Izzi lucky you no RSI, I think I just reclick before it refreshes (I'm just quick on the button    )

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya  and thank you purple - my FSH was 8.0iu/l and LH  5.6iu/l.

We were shocked and did think the consultant was jumping the gun a bit re donor.  We are in Lincs but probably looking to go abroad if we are going to continue to try again.  Have had Reprofit in Crecommended by a friend.


----------



## Little Me

wow, look at you lot blowing away        

Hi Purps   

laura- How you feeling love?   

heaps-  I don't think I have a lucky number, maybe I should    xxx


----------



## purple72

Afternoon heaps   

Blonde as Heaps says your FSH is good hunny, sometimes it can be as simple as just doing IVF on the right month! random I know but again if IF was fully understood we'd all be successful first time, and unfortunately that's a long way off yet!

If you are looking at clinics abroad I'm sure lot's of our ladies will let you know about the Jini in Turkey! us PR's have had lot's of success out there, Laura's triplets, Mir's Bobster and RC's chip (due in about 6 weeks I think) are the successes that come to mind, alternatively The Lister in London is another one with excellent success rates  in the UK 

Hey Anne sweetie how's the sexy voice doing today ?   

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- it's coming back a bit now      xx


----------



## purple72

Oh Good hunny, can't have you mute now can we   

Sx


----------



## Little Me

You know me, love a good old chin wag


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

Still haven't managed to catch up      , but wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you all and sending loads of love and      to everyone who's in the fab Team PR.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

hi everyone
I am about Heaps! Reading but not posting much.


Ali27 welcome back !


Hi to everyone, Laura hope you feel better soon that cant be fun.


Trying to work out my next move on the IF chessboard of life.
OE again ? If so where? 
Tandem if so were (prob dogus, poss Serum)
I am clearheaded at least from no alchohol which is for some reason REALLT bothering me!!!!!!  


Hiding away lots still   and getting bored with waiting for things to even have a chance of happening whilst the world around me seems to fill up with ladies having no2.!!!!!!!! (this is why I dont post much cos it's mostly me having a big ole moan)
x


----------



## Spuds

Hiya mags xxxx u moan away love xxx felt just the same a few weeks ago and it does get better and become clearer - cliche I know but time and gut feal get u to your decision in the end xxxxxx

love spuds aka lurker )

love to all the team xxxx


----------



## purple72

Mags hunny as Spuds says, that's what we are here for hunny!    

spuds are you a lurker now sweetie?    

Love to all xx


----------



## Spuds

Hiya purps xxx

am a bit of a lurker cos can't keep up at the min and feal really guilty but thinking of all the team always xxx my personals are a bit pants to say the least   

Hope all is good with u Hun xxx

spudsy
xx


----------



## purple72

My perso's are [email protected] hunny but you're still one of us sweetie, I bow to those who can do such wonderful perso's but like you everyone is in my thoughts x

Sx


----------



## laurab

Hi Spuds! Im a bit behind at the mo too.


Driver - How you feeling my lovely little one egg wonder you?   


Purps - Your so good getting out for a pee... id have prob just goen in the pool!


----------



## Donkey

Hi girlies

Haven't been on all week as I've been ill....started the antibs for hidden C and I think I'm a bit allergic to them.  i know that thye generally make people feel a bit ick but I've been a bit of a mess.  At 4.30 this morning I decided I couldn't take the pains in my head any more (didn;t make it to school) so I had to stop them.  That's not right is it?  Feel a bit if a wimp as eveyone else has struggled through.

Lots of love and hugs to you all, will try and catch up
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Aww Donks that horrible.  Is there something different they can prescribe you?


----------



## purple72

Laura hunny believe me if I could have I would have but the instructor moves so fast that I could not stand still long enough to release    How are you feeling now sweetie?

Donks, not so sure you should have bad headaches with them?!?! Best speak to Doc and see if there is another type they can give you?    

DH is due in soon so best go and sort out his tea, Love to all xx


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh donks u might be alergic to those ones   see if they could try u on sumtin else as laurab said...   
Hi Laura see you lil pea pods are keeping you awake.. saw the name of ur lil girl its very nice tried to pronounce it at work today out loud whilst looking at the pc im such a nutter .
HI lurky durky spudsy wudsy     
Hail pupo AM and ALI     
hi Mags  and traceymohair
welcome blonde one  
Hi Ginger how are you today havent seen you on the other thread as yet  sending you       ...
AFM just got some bad news re one of my neighbours back home has died tragically so gonna go on the phone and call home probably cost me a fortune to call jamaica.. but needs must. still bloated and icky... 
ahh sending loads of hugs and love to you all


----------



## laurab

Still not great, throat is so sore.    Not got temp any more though. Work tom... groan.


Whoever suggested it.... I have jellies in the fridge for tom! Thanks great idea. 


Hello Calypso... oh no sorry about your neighbour.


----------



## purple72

Ah Laura hunny!     Jelly's terrific for sick children and adults, also freeze some fruits like grapes/raspberries banana's soothing for bub's!

Calypso sorry about your neighbour! have you tried alpha phone services, you use your exsisting line and then dial a number, think it's alph telecom if you're interested will ask DH it's what he uses to phone South Africa nad friends in america and austrailia, it's sooooo much cheaper, even to foreign mobiles xx

just looked it up it's 
http://www.4fours.co.uk/

Sx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## IzziLu

Evening everyone,

Mags if you can't have a bit of a moan here where can you hun?   

Hiya Spuds, how's Jersey treating you?   

Ooh Donks, sorry you've had such a bad reaction to the antibs, hope you can get it sorted   

Laura glad the temperature's gone, pmsl at going in the pool   

Calypso such sad news about your neighbour   

Purps, those cards are great aren't they, we use them quite a bit for Oz   

     for Driver and Ali xx

 everyone else and love to you all   

Nite nite peeps

IzziLu xXx


----------



## beachgirl

Good morning Team PR...looks like we're in for a weekend of sunshine...hope it's true..would be great to see the sun and try and get  a little tan...

Having my friends LO today so will log in at lunchtime when she's sleeping....


----------



## Ali27

Morning all

Apologies for being a bit rubbish at posting.  I am reading regularly but not managing to reply.

Beach - have a lovely day with your little companion   

IzziLu - thanks for your positive vibes   

Purple - morning!!   

Laura B - hope you all feel better soon   

Calypso-Sky - so sorry to hear about your neighbour    

Donkey - the treatment sounds horrendous.  Doubt you are wimping out as I remember you soldiering on with appendicitus/peritinitus??   

Jersey Spuds - hello!!   

Mag - glad to be back   I lvoe a good old moan so moan away if that is what you need to do

Anne - hope you are all better now   

Tracey - thought the new project at work is a great idea!!  Will read more about it when I have some time 

Love to everyone I have missed.

AFM - 4 days to OTD.  Dont feel anything different.  Feel permanently PMT'ish.  Boobs are getting less sore which I am seeing as a negative.


----------



## beachgirl

Ali        PMA PMA PMA PMA....x


----------



## beachgirl

thanks Heaps. it's not easy but I love spending time with her so so much x


----------



## LV.

Morning gorgeous girls,


Sorry I've not been around much, obviously quite a lot on my mind with the wedding only 9 more sleeps away! It's my birthday tomorrow too so am going for a curry with some chums tonight and seeing Faithless tomorrow - yay! Not sure how that one came about but excited none the less


Ali - symptom spotting is the work of the devil. Lovely positive mind please until you pee on that stick    


Beach - have a lovely time tanning and baby sitting


Donkey - sorry you've been so poorly, a phone call to the docs is in order me thinks. Those anti b's sound pretty hefty, I hope they can offer an alternative. Big hugs gorgeous lady


Anne - sexy husky lady! Can't be long til you start d'regging


RC - big hugs darling, hope your mum is doing ok


Laura - booo to illness. I always get tonsillitis if it's going round, the onlyplus is the ant b's seem to kick it really quickly, oh there'a another.... lots of ice cream!


Calypso - sorry about your neighbour, hope you're ok


Jersey - thought of you yesterday when we were tucking in to our Jersey royals  Are you all settled in now? 


Mags - you can always moan up on here honey, bog hugs


Purple - hello gorgeous lady!

Can't think of any more and can't sit on this pooter for much linger. I have a wedding to organise, godamnit!


Lots of love!


LadyV xxx


----------



## Ali27

LV - thank you for your wise words.  You are right, I know.  Good luck with the plans and have a lovely birthday tomorrow.    xx

Beach - ok, PMA for a few more days    xx

Heaps - thanks for all the fairy dust - it helps!!  xx


----------



## Züri

Ali sending you lots of positive vibes! can't believe OTD is 4 days away - to me it seems to have flown to you I bet it hasn't


----------



## Ali27

Why doesn't everyone who i missed off my longish personals post just come on and say lovely things to me!!!!!!  There must be some more of you out there, lurking!!    

Will try better next time!!

Zuri - good morning!!  Yeah, good job you are not sat next to me when you said that!!    It has dddrrrrraaaaggggggeeeddddd!!!!!!

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Malini

Ali - My breast tenderness disappeared about now on my 4th cycle ....! So you can read that symptom however you can twist your mind.     

Lou -     

Get better soon Laura.  And    to the nasty anti-bs that made you feel so rotten Donkey.

Morning everyone else and especially to the newbies.  Hope today provides you all with a little moment of something nice - sunshine, chocolate brownie, a hug from a friend - whatever, just something!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LV for TOMORROW!!!

M xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks for all the replies.  I have a follow up appointment on 2 June so will see what they say then.  Yesterday was a really bad day cos it would have been embryo transfer day.  Today is going to be hard too cos I need to bite the bullet and tell my mam what has happened.  I know she is going to be heart broken.  At the moment I am just getting through the days.  I am off on sick.  I can't face seeing people.  My husband made me go out to morrisons with him on Tuesday to get a little bit of shopping cos he thought the fresh air would do me good.  I ended up in tears cos there were too many beautiful babies in there.

I am at the same clinic as Calypsoc Sky and know they are trying a different protocol on her cos she told me so I am going to ask about that.  Another thing I keep thinking is that cos my egg was mis shapen does this mean I should move onto donor eggs cos I don't know if it means if I did have a child with my mis shapen eggs maybe there would be something wrong with it.  I am not sure it is fair if I brought a child into the world who was always in and out of hospital, was not aware and was always ill so had a poor quality of life.  I just feel so useless right now.  Anway sorry for the feel sorry for myself post.  I am sure you have all been through this sort of crap yourself.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## LV.

Ginger - just take every day at a time honey. Most of the girls on here have been in your shoes and are smiling again so please take heart thinsg will get easier for you. Take the time you need and gather your strength    

Tracey - I have just checked out your website, it looks like a brilliant scheme. I will definitely take part and I know some of my friends will be interested so I"ll spread the word. Amazing work, well done, you should be really proud.


Have you thought about setting up a ******** group? My friend did with her photography business and it was amazing to see how quickly people "liked" it and became "fans". ******** is so viral





xx


----------



## Züri

sorry Ali  people keep telling me the same when they ask how many weeks I am - it feels like forever! why does time stop when you don't want it to and speed up when you want it to slow down - another of lifes mysteries - i want time to speed up for the next 9 days to 12 weeks, then i want it to speed up till the 5th of July when we go on holiday then i want it to slow RIGHT down for 10 days while we are there - do you think its possible? 


xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Ladyverte.

Everything just seems so bleak right now. I know it will just take time and you have all been there.

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

GB-      

Donks n Laura- feel better soon lovlies   

Hi beachy   

Ali   

LV- 9 sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps to go   
Down reg next Tuesday hun 
 

Hi Mal n Z    

Love to ALL   

Voice is nearly back


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali - Come on keep up the PMA, just a few more days.      What date did you have EC?

LV - 9 sleeps, wow it's coming round fast

Purps - How's your bump doing?

Anne - Glad your voice is nearly back.   

Laura - Hope you and the chippers are all feeling a bit better and enjoying your jelly.   

Can't remember who asked   , we fly back tomorrow night so get back to UK Saturday morning and will be off to casualty to get foot checked out.......only symptom I have is horrendously sore boobs but had those with both my negative cycels so just trying to ignore them (which ain't easy when you are spending loads of time lying down as every time I roll over they really hurt   )


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies, so much chatter here already this morning!!

Ginger hunny check out my signature, my first 2 cycles never got to ET, so as much as it doesn't help you I do know exactly how you feel. On the 2nd cycle my egg wasn't mishappen but it was as mir so wonderfully put it (Mir you will never know how making me smile at that time with your somment lifted my spirits, you are such a gift   ) It was a hussy egg and let in 2 sperm - now good eggies don't do that! but then on the next cycle at the lister I managed to get 2 wonderful blast, so Egg quality can and does change from cycle to cycle! All your feelings and thoughts right now are normal hunny and part of the grieving process, BUT and it's a big BUT you will start to feel better soon!     Then you can start the next stage xx

Ali no symptoms for me until after what would have been test day when I felt dizzy but apart from that I had nothing different. so stay strong sweet ladylike we know you are xxx

Zuri, all of a sudden it starts going quickly! then it's just scary!

LV hunny, a good friend of my hubby's is in the band supporting faithless (zuri know's him too) so I'm sure you'll have a fab birthday! So excited for your wedding sweetie xxx

Morning Beach sweetie, enjoy the visit xxx  

Morning Driver, safe journey home sweetie, and take care of yourself! how was the day's out in the car? xx

MORNING ANNE!! I'm shouting for you to make up for your returning voice   

Donks, hope your feeling a bit better today xx

Morning heaps, Mal big hugs xx

Ran out of steam now but love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps     

AM- Nowt worse than a sore pair of knockers


----------



## purple72

morning my sweet Anne, back on form I see (or hear)


----------



## LV.

The high court have over turned the strike ban for BA so looks like our honeymoon flight is back in jeopardy


----------



## Little Me

bunch of w an kers LV


----------



## purple72

Oh LV hunny1 that's the last think you need sweetie xxxx


----------



## Malini

Baby Hope, Ginger Baby and Calypso - I try not to post that much anymore because I am angry and anti-Britain ( am not English and wish I could leave, hubby is English and proving hard to move and this being a British thread I don't think you need to hear my jaded views) but there are two schools of thought about egg quality, well three actually that I have gathered:

1. You are born with what you've got. Too bad, move on to DE if they are rotten. This was my NHS clinics' and UCH's view in my case.

2. The TCM view that egg quality can be improved with acu, diet, nutritional supplements, herbs perhaps and some time getting your body back in order. My acupuncturist, TCM herb man and nutritionist are all believers and I can't say they are wrong.

3. That the protocol used can fry your eggs and cause them to be poor quality and so it is critical to get the right drugs, dosages and regime to ensure what you collect is the best it can be. See www.ivfauthority.com For me, it was either coincidence or a truth as a different protocol made a big difference for me. We will see if lightning strikes twice - I am dubious.

Sorry if that is abrupt or too direct. The bottom line is that some clinics suck and despite your inclination to stay the course or stick, you need to shop around if you can.

Malini xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ali27

I have been bad.....

My early pg tests arrived today so I used one.  Could not resist.  They test for above 10miu/ml (or whatever it is).  Negative.  It was my third pee of the day and today is only 8 days post ET so I know it is probably too early and weak pee but reading though others posts it seems like people do get positives this early. 

LV - BA


----------



## Malini

Ali - You are BAD.  With a low HCG reading, you'll never get a positive this early.  Yes some people do but they're likely to have high readings and while mine was very low and didn't work out that isn't always how it goes.  Keep the faith please for a few more days - easy to type but hard to do - and I am BELIEVING for you.  Malini xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Ali hunny most of us have done it sweetie, but you know it's far too early sweetie! hold on a while and ALWAYS first pee of the day sweetie. I know this time drags like hell but hold on tight sweetie. We are all hoping this is your time xxxx


----------



## Ali27

Thanks Malini and Purple.  Just done another one. Still negative. I know it is naughty but I received 25 tests!!  Am at work now and only brought one with me so will hold off for a few hours!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Ali    as the others have said it means nothing now.  I tested negative on OTD and positive 2 days later on my Lister cycle.  25 tests, my god.  Are they cheap ones off ebay?  if so they might not be the best.  If you are anything like me nothing will stop you testing every day until OTD now.

Hi Malini.

Laura.  I hope you get better soon.  I hate having a really sore throat.

LV.  Don't these strikers think about people like you who are going on honeymoons, getting married abroad etc.

Anne, I'm glad your voice is coming back - is Jason, or is he enjoying the peace and quiet   

Driver,  have a safe flight home.  I go on Wednesday, is it still really hot?

Gingerbaby.    I hope you get somewhere with your follow up.

I have to go as I am interviewing and the break has just ended.

I am going to Ov soon so will be having the BMS issue with DH.  I haven't told him that it is coming up to the right time but I'm sure he will guess.  It is the only time I ever initiate sex.  I am a bit worried about starting the pred again as I still have the remnants of my three week cold and have a funny little viral rash.  I hope the pred doesn't mean I get sick before or during my holiday.

Back this evenign.  I was going out and am not now and DH looked so disappointed when he realised I woudl be in and he couldn't use the TV for his X box gaming.  So I am going to spend the evening in my room on FF and giving myself a pre holiday pedicure.


----------



## Ali27

Tracey - £5 for 25 off Amazon.  Just read on another thread that people do not rate them. 

Sounds like you have a lovely evening planned.  I will be stuck at work in a meeting til about 8   

Sore throats - try eating blue cheese if you like it.  Always gets rid of mine.


----------



## Little Me

Ali   
 

Tracey- I think Jason is gutted


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow :0)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237231.new#new


----------



## Little Me

Ladies.........a question..........

Ok, so as you all know I like to keep the old lady garden in trim    
had it "tended" to last night (ouch   ) BUT, do you think I could have it waxed just before Cyprus while I'm well into my treatment?

Not sure if it's safe or not


----------



## purple72

Bless you Anne hunny, it's perfectly safe but some of the drugs, not sure if it's stims or Dreg drugs make you much more sensitive and therefore more painful! So go ahead if you want to sweetie, but it may hurt a bit more than usual xxx


----------



## Little Me

Ooh good, gonna have a pre hols french pedicure n wax then, thanks Purps xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya all
thanks for the replies and thanks for the link Malini.

Take care

Ginger baby


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Just a quick pop in to say hi and to let you know that im thinking of you all even though im not posting much.


----------



## Ali27

Quiet on here tonight    Where is everybody  

Hi Shortie    how are you doing honey?


----------



## beachgirl

Ali...just having a bottle of wine....


----------



## Donkey

Hello lovely ladies

Feeling a lot better although still a little odd.  I will speak to Dr G soon to get some advice but I don't have the energy yet.

LV happy birthday lovely I can't believe you get married soon   

Anne you will never lose your FF voice  

Laura and Tracey I hope your colds are better   

My boy kitten smells...I think he's just had a poo and then decided to sit on my lap   



Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27

Beach - oh, could just do with one of them myself!  How was your day with LO? x

Donkey - urgh!  Trust the boys!! Glad you are feeling better x


----------



## shortie66

Ali im felling pretty crap actually hunny. I ve just found out today that the neighbour who used to be a good friend of my husbands has gone round telling other neighbours he's never coming in our house again as ive been sharp with him 3 or 4 times. This is the same neighbour who "let" himself into our house on the day i had my bfn even tho i had locked the front door cos we wanted to be on our own he let himself through the side gate and into our house that way. Im upset fuming p1 ssed off and want to move. Luckily our other neighbours are lovely and know he's talking a pile of old sh1te.


----------



## shortie66

sorry for the rant


----------



## Ali27

What a toss pot!  I would be angry too.  But I would probably want to confront him about it next time I saw him.....or put some dog poo in some newspaper and set fire to it on his door step, ring his bell and run.  Then when he opens the door he would have to stamp on it to put it out!!     But seriously, that is out of order.  However, as you say, your other neighbours will know better than to listen to him.  by the sounds of him, I think I would be glad that he is refusing to set foot in my house again.  

I know how awful it is though to fall out with neighbours.  Its happened to me here - fell out with the woman in the adjoining house next door.  OK now but I never argue with people really til the day I rared up at her!  Felt bad for ages, though I was not out of order.  She was throwing rubbish over my fence, fly tipping over the road (her grandsons dirty nappies) etc etc.  She used to be one of the teachers at my primary school but she doesnt remember me from back then.  What is worse now though is she is about 65, lives on her own and every night I can hear what looks like her having an orgasm.  I actually think or should I say hope she has cramp but hey.......


----------



## Ali27

And I think you should plan to have a massive neighbours bbq with lots of laughter and fun and not invite him as he said he will nto set foot in your house!!!  But then I am just a *****!!  You've got me ranting now!!


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

just calling in to say hello to you all... send lots of      all round and     to those that need them

heres hoping this week brings some good news to this thread as if anyone deserves it you lovely ladies do xxxx

shorts.. what a w anker xx

love you all i really do, looks like summer has arrived       xxxx

oh ali just read your post... OMG !! i hope its cramp too lol.. and           to you !!!!! its way to early


----------



## fluffy jumper

Rant away Shortie.  Your neighbour needs a good   

Ali. I presume you are home from your meeting now.  I can't think why blue cheese woudl cure a sore throat.  I won't try as I don't like it.  Just read your neighbour story - made me realise how lucky I am with mine,

My cold has gone thank god but for the last two days I have had the most awful bloated trapped wind feeling.  I keep making the loudest burps but the feeling is still there.  It started after eating a piece of carrot cake.

Beach, enjoy your wine.  

Donkey.  I hope the smell of poo has gone now 

Anne.  I am going for Wax and facial tomorrow morning.  Cancelled the pedi as I thought I could do it myself.  I am also having a fake tan done the day before i go on hols.  Never done it before but am fed up of buying nice holiday dresses which look nice with a tan but you don't really get the tan until just before you come home.  Then it is too cold in the UK to wear them.  I just hope it doesn't wear off all patchy from swimming while I am away.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Forgot to say Hi Popsi.  How it the little princess?  I was glad to read on an earlier post that your Mum is improving


----------



## popsi

Hi Tracey... she is fantastic thank you, how is your gorgeous boy doing, and how is the shop, hope its nice and successful.. where are you off on hols honey and when xxx


----------



## Ali27

Tracey - I think its something to do with the mould in the cheese.  Like penicillin i guess.  Burping must hurt!


----------



## shortie66

Thanks girls    It has made me so angry    i mean why on earth would he come round here on the day i got my result if i had already been sharp with him 3 times before. Lying [email protected], his trouble is he cant stand not knowing everyones private news and spreading it round the rest of the neighbours, but ur right the good news is he'll never set foot in here again


----------



## Ali27

I think we should call him Norris from now on!!  Like off Corrie!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I'm going to northern cyprus on Wednesday.  Especially looking forward to it as I am going with two of my closest girlfriends, DH, another DH, and 3 kids plus max.  We are staying in one of my friends parents house (they have a family house from generations ago that they use in the summer.

Shop is going well, although a massive new toy shop is opening in the same very small town in a few weeks.  Steve is v worried.


----------



## shortie66

Hmmmm ali think you may be right, may have to put somat on my ** status in a minute


----------



## Malini

Shortie - If everyone I've been short with refused to come round; it would be very quiet at my house. What a fool.

Tracey - Have a lovely hols. I think your new work initiative is fabulous and have already got dh to push it at work and I am talking about it to anyone who'll listen.

Donks - Not nice!! Glad you're on the mend.

Ali - Hope your nerves aren't too frayed.

Beachey - Enjoy your wine.

Good eve all.

Malini xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Malini.  I look forward to seeing you in person when I am back from hols.

Oh, and any of you Manchester girls, I am coming to see my friend (one of those I am holidaying with) who has just moved up to Manchester in mid August.  I will let you know nearer the time and maybe someone wants to meet.


----------



## Züri

Off away for weekend early morning. Just want to send good wishes to Ali and also when is your OTD Heaps?

Shorts sorry you're having a mare with neighbour

tracey have a lovely holiday x

on phone so apologies for rubbish personals

xxx


----------



## Ali27

Zuri - thanks hon.  Have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Malini

Tracey - Yes, a date with you in person is a much needed tonic. I have ventured back into colonics and found a wonderful woman named Hasmira at hydrohealing. I was endlessly windy and am not anymore!!


----------



## Ourturn

Ali - the internet cheapies are cr*ap! Didn't get a faint +ive on one of those until my hcg was 200....useless

Sorry for the non existant personals..been working super hard to get everything cleared for our hols. We leave for the airport at 5pm...better finish packing! 

Hope I come back to some good news! 

Love to everyone

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Quickie from me.... 

Anna have a lovely hols Hun  

and shorts- what an interfering old c u next Tuesday. I hate assholes like him
you don't need that s hit in your life Hun


tracey happy hols too love  

Donks bless little pooh bum puss cat  
xxxx

love to all
xxxxx


----------



## Züri

Have a lovely holiday Anna, where you going again? 

Shorts your ** status is making me chuckle 

hi Anne and Malini x


----------



## shortie66

thanx girls     ive had to delete the ** thing tho its was just tooooooo coincidental       but ur all right the bloke is a [email protected]


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...it's sunny!!!

Plan for the day...sit in the garden...trying to get housework done whilst it's still cool...


----------



## Spuds

Morning Lovelies 


Hiya Beachgirl - me too on the housework front then off for a swim 


Ali - a big hellooo from me xxx thanks for saying hi even though my personal postings are a bit cr*p to say the least lol xx

Ginger Baby -  you are in safe hands here hun - listen to what the girls say - most of us have been where you are right now and you do smile again - I know it feels like the stuffing has been knocked out of you and a bit like 3 virtual rounds with Mike Tyson  - but - you DO get through it and pick up your strength again and smile  You are in safe hands here love xx


Mal xx - I'm with you on the short thing - my house would be a ghost town lol xx 


Zuri - xxxxx wow time is flying how exciting !!!!!! sending you loads of these      


LV - Hiya love and a massive HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUU       hope you enjoy your 8 sleeps only up to the big day and stick a rocket up BA's backside from me      - pleased you liked the spuds      settling in really well here but miss mates like mad - but the quality of life I have now is amazing compared to where we were - chilling out loads ....finally !!!


Laurab - xxxxxx - every time I see your posts they fill me with hope - send big hugs to the chiplets for me xxx


Calypso Sky -       for you too - so pleased you have found this thread the girls are fab !!


Purps -       thanks for making me still feel part of the gang even though personals are pants xxxx


Donks    


Driver - wishing you all the best for a safe journey home with that important luggage     


Shorts - Norris is a wan*ker - wish I lived nearer so could    on his door - walk straight in and refuse to move - see how he likes the bl**dy encroachment hey !! sending you these     


Anne -     to you lovey xx


Tracey - hope you had a good night  - my poor ol dh knows exactly when 'the time' is cos its the only time I pester for BMS - too knackered the rest of the month and even have to push myself for the 'window' - sad hey !! wot a load of poo this if thing is ;( - hope you are doing ok    




RC LJ Donks Nix et al    AND       to all I have missed. xx




Catch up from me;


Will try to get on line at least once a week - not working Fridays anymore (technically - cos doing housework  - which has made life heaven - we are skint of course and looks like we will have to sell the house to fund the next rounds and/or borrow money from mother in law and pay back when we eventually sell our house in London - renting here in the most idyllic place so very lucky..


Have been cycling, kayacking, walking, swimming, boot camp next week and even weighing myself arghhh ! so concentrating on weight loss for now - no more treatment for me until about November after hols in Cyprus - and that looks like will be my last with my own eggs but who knows what could happen between now and then    


Sending you all my love on this my weekly mammoth post    


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

PS - Anyone know how to add a weight ticker ?


Ta
Spudsy
xx


----------



## LV.

Awwww, thanks for the birthday messages girlies  


It's LW's birthday today too, we are birthday twinnies so happy birthday LightWeight!!


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Spuds.  Thanks for the warm welcome.

Love

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

LW n LV- Wishing you both a very happy birthday lovlies 



It's such a lovely day today  

all ok?
xxx


----------



## Ali27

Morning everyone!  Too nice out to be stuck at work   

LW and LV - Happy birthday to you both!!                          

No AF still.  OTD monday .  Boobs just do not hurt at all now so feeling its not worked


----------



## Little Me

Ali hun,           
You just never know hun what nice things are round the corner


----------



## beachgirl

Wishing LV and LW very happy birthdays x x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Ali -        Far too early to give up yet. x   

Hello Spuds!!

LW and LV - happy birthday!!!!! Any exciting birthday plans?

Mal - I echo what you said about being short with people - me too. I can be very sharp if people annoy me, I seem to have a low tolerance level and don't seem to suffer fools gladly! Bet you can't wait to meet me now....... Thanks for your PM lovely - xx

Hello Anne and Shortie.   

Bit of a shock last night - DP asked me to marry him! It wasn't the most romantic of proposals though, ("So, you gonna marry me when all this sh*t (IVF) is over?"). So I've told him it's not official until I get a ring and he gets on one knee. Am I high maintenance?! Still, gave me a warm, fuzzy feeling inside....

Also gives me something to focus on (planning the wedding) in case neither of the IVF attempts work. Looks like it will be a Christmas wedding....

love to you all,

Jo x


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo, congratulations Jo...x


----------



## purple72

LV & LW you share your birthday with my wonderful mum so you are 3 very special ladies!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS LADIES
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOOOOO YOU 

Jo D congrats hunny and no not high maintenence, you deserve a ring and a bended knee xx

Ali you just never know hunny, best symptom is no AF and you have that     

Hello all you other lovely ladies     to you all xxx


----------



## Malini

Congratultions Jo!!  That's wonderful news.  So you have a DF now   

Happy Birthday Lightweight.  Hope everything is good with you and lovely Helen too.

Happy last day in Cyprus Driver.  I hope the visit to A&E tomorrow is easy. You can keep your sunnies on for your return.

Anna - Have a lovely, lovely time away.

And  to Zuri too.

Ali - My breast tenderness only disappeared once in 4 2ww, and that was on the postive one.   

Malini xx


----------



## IzziLu

Wow Jo, Congratulations, fantastic news    , and no you're not high maintenance! My DH first asked me in a similar off-hand way while we were sat watching TV, I told him I would if he asked properly!     A few weeks later when we were doing a cliff walk locally to watch the sunset, he went on one knee and produced the ring, when I said yes, he got a bottle of pink champers and two glasses out of his rucksack.  It's definitely worth getting them to do it right!    

Happy Birthday LW and LV, hope you both have wonderful days   
       

Ali, keep positive, symptom spotting'll drive you mad!

Anna, if you haven't gone already, have a lovely time in Egypt   

And Zuri, I've probably missed you but hope you have a great weekend away too   

Tracey not long now till your hols either, exciting   

Driver, have a safe journey home tonight   

Spuds, loving the sound of the active lifestyle in Jersey, good luck with the weight loss   

Shortie          for your neighbour, bleedin' tw*t   

Anne sweetie, how's the voice doin', fully recovered yet?   

  Beachy, Ginger, Purps, Popsi, Laura, Heap, Donks, Malini and all the countless others I've missed   

Saw my GP this morning to update him on where we're at and get some dates from his records for my Jinny questionnaire. Ended up sobbing     which is wierd, 'cos I'm feeling pretty positive at the mo and was fine when I went in, but he's very sympathetic and I don't cope very well on the receiving end of sympathy    Good news is he's happy to write me a suitably vague Doctors note if I need it for my time off to go to Turkey for tx   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Izz- Good news on the doctors note, voice is pretty much better now ta love   

Jo- congrats hun       

Hi mal n Purps   

I'm going to the BMW Golf championships at Wentworth tomorrow ladies with Jason (it was his birthday pressie from his brother) I don't understand golf and aparantly, theres gonna be loads of walking so I can't wear my nice high heels


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks girls - it's a nice feeling. I've never been engaged before.   

Izzi - mmm, think your bloke may be a bit different to mine. That sounded so romantic. Sigh.
I've dropped very heavy hints about a romantic proposal, but I may have to do with the one I've got.  Oh well, he makes me very happy which is the main thing.  

Anne - that sounds like a tedious day. Do you have to go? Can't you have a girlie day instead, seen as he's having a treat?

x


----------



## Little Me

Nah, I'm gonna go Jo cos he's such a sweetie xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

AAwwww, that's sweet Anne.   Love is in the air today I think. But the sun has just gone in in Devon.


----------



## LV.

Oooo Congrats Jo! That's wonderful news, hope you're doing something lovely to celebrate.    


DP bought me a picnic hamper for my birthday, I've wanted one since I was about 8! I'm so chuffed - it's dead posh and has proper crockery and eeeeeverything. Even an ickle salt and pepper - so cute. So I've been doing some picnic cooking and tomorrow we're going to go to the top of a lovely hill with a view and have a picnic in the sunshine. I can't wait.


Anne - don't forget your suncream tomorrow, it's going to be a scorcher


Izz - sometimes we don't realise we need a good cry, hope your'e feeling a bit better


Driver - get home safely lovely!


Thanks again for the lovely wishes gals


xx


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh LV, love the idea of the posh picnic with the v. posh picnic hamper, hope you have a lovely time      Feeling much better for the blub thanks!   

Jo, trust me, that was the peak as far as romance goes. Love DH dearly but he's never done anything like it before or since, don't even know what prompted him at the time, maybe it's because I didn't actually say yes!      Hope the sun comes back again, it's glorious the other side of the Tamar   

Aww Anne, bless, shame about the killer heels, got any cutesy flats?   

I xXx


----------



## Little Me

LV- wow have a lovely picnic   

Izz- yep, got all sorts in my little wardrobe


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - Oh my a proposal, how exciting, so pleased for you

Ali - You have been very naughty, and those cheap pee sticks are meant to be just that, CHEAP, if you are going to test early it has to be First Response.....     

Tracey - still hot (but not as hot as last week), it is mid 20's today with a nice breeze.

Gotta scoot as just waiting to be picked up for our return trip, have a good weekend all, the sun is gonna shine.


----------



## Little Me

oooh AM- there you are   
Safe journey lovely, see you soon


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   


Happy Birthday to my twinnie LV!!      


Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes. I've had a lovely day. Hotel chocolat goodies for breakfast, a yummy lunch out with chocolate fudge cake and more cake to come tonight! I have a gorgeous sun lounger too, now we finally have a semi laid patio! I'm very spoiled.


Driver, lots of sticky vibes lovely and safe travels.    


Jo, congratulations lovely, how fantastic!     


Ali, lots more sticky vibes     


Malini, hope you're ok lovely and you're keeping your spirits up.    Hels is doing well thank you for asking. They're taking it slowly with her at the Dogus, she's on day 10 of stims ( 1 vial per day now 75iui!!!) and had 9 follies at 14mm yesterday. Her DH managed to fly out yesterday, she was worried after flights were cancelled last weekend due to the ash clouds. 


Izzilu, well done on moving forwards. Hugs lovely   


Spuds you sound so busy, you'll be a lean athlete on no time at that rate!   


Hello to everyone else. It's gorgeous weather this weekend, might have to have a BBQ. The mosquitos are out in force here though and I have 5 big swollen bites from planting out yesterday late evening, ouch   


LW xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Happy birthday to LV and LW hope you have both had loverrrllllly days    


Anne a golf day    hope you enjoy it hunny, and ur right jason is a sweetie     


Ali          for monday


Driver hope you are coping ok in the madness of the 2ww sweetheart           


A big hello to purps izzi malini tracey popsi jomac beachy and everyone else       


Sorry my perso's are so crap.    Will try and do better i promise  


P.S. my af is 6 days late after my failed cycle    if anyone finds her can you please send the beatch over as she is fcuking up my dates for going back for my frosties


----------



## purple72

Anne have a lovely day tomorrow and wear plenty of sunscreen

Shorts, seen your F/book status so sorry your neighbour is such an @rse!

Everyone else have a wonderful weekend enjoy our mini heatwave!

Those on the 2ww stay positive we are due some good things on this thread and may you ladies lead the way!

Pop's have a wonderful birthday on Sunday xx

Those on holidays and mini breaks enjoy yourselves and  have a glass of something nice for me (not you Zuri hunny)

I'm off to mum's for weekend with no internet, got mum's birthday meal and a naming ceremony for one of my cousins little one's so think of me driving everyone around as no doubt they will all partake of a glass or two!

Hugs and love to all xxx


----------



## shortie66

thanx purps have told scottie that status is staying on ** this time.  This had made me almost neurotic    im not taking this crap lying down, i feel like confronting him about it but realise he's just not worth it! He's a coward


----------



## purple72

You go girl!! Try not to let it get to you and if I see your AF on my travels I'll send her back to you!

HAve been forever blowing bubbles, hope no one minds xxx


----------



## popsi

hi ladies...just calling in to see if anyone is having a Friday night FF party... i have had a Fab BBQ with my DH, my Daughter and my Mum .. it was lovely decided better to BBQ so cancelled restaurant, tomorrow DH is off fishing for the day so my mum is coming up in the morning to take princess to her house for a few hours, so i can have a little break (not that i feel i want one lol !) so i am going to paint my nails, do my eyebrows and sit in the sun and read my book, have some friends calling through the day too ... going to be strange on my own (well me and Pops) but going to relax xx 

jo.. woo hooo congrats honey.. oh i love a wedding xx

lv... oh your prezzie sounds fab ! enjoy honey xx

kate... you dont need this sh!t honey.. that man is a w anker !!! xxx big hugs darling xxx

driver.. safe journey honey xx

anne.. have a lovely day, as long as your with J you will enjoy xxx

purps.. enjoy with your family honey xx and thanks for the b/day wishes xxx

heaps, izz, tracey, calypso, lw, mir, laura, annasb, malini, aofc, and all you other wonderful ladies, hope you all enjoy the sunshine the weekend.. xxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Ladies 

Wishing you all a lovely weekend with this fab weather....  
Jo - Congrats on the engagment .  DH prposed to out of the blue on st Charles Bridge in Prage back in 2003.  I didn't feel engaged till we chose the ring.

Just had a BBQ and wine.  Heading off to Manchester tomorrow to see my niece and nephew (she is at uni and he lives there). then on to Hudds to see my two other sisters lot of driving but  be worth it.


----------



## shortie66

Pops im up for a ff ** party       


Zahida have a lovely weekend   


Jomac OMG OMG i missed ur news    So sorry, congratulations sweetheart        


Hello heaps sweetie pie


----------



## calypso-sky

Helooooo im back from the land of paper its finished no more uni till september whoop whoop...
ahh heck    
HI Purps thanks for letting me know about those phone cards any ideas what they are called ? gonna buy some my lil sis keeps buggin me to chat to her longg

Happy birthday to LV   and big congrat to Jo... did you expect it Jo?    ..
Hi Shortie your neighbour sounds like a right character straight out of corra street wor noris as Ali says can just imagine him he must be a sad man to keep grudges like that i hope he comes to his senses  
Hi Popsi Im on tonight glad you are back and rearing and sending loads of hugs to you and your poorly mum ..
HI Ali baby   no no no wait wait  its hard to say and do I know     
Thanks Spudsy wudsy I love it on here its honest and these chicks are bonkers including me  im in the right place   
HI AM and RC CHIPPY CHIP AND RH...  
soon be home driver not long now bring home a little cypriot with you..
wont believe a customer asked my name today so i gave it to her and she said my name owuld be lovely for her friggin dog as she always wanted an exotic name i was flabbergasted how very dare she.. she said no offence im getttin a new rotweiler and i like ur name...         ..
GOT EC ON TUESDAY got six on right from 9 -27? i did not think they could reach that size i might have heard wrong .. my left side is doddgey but there is 3 there so i have 9 all together from 2- 9 is a massive jump got to take anti b in case i develop any septecimia again   ...
enjoy ur hols sobroody chick loads of sunshine and good times see u when u return 
HI ginger sent u a message on the gateshead thread hope you are feeling better and come hang out with us tonitee im hereeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
traceymohair my dh loves ur project and mentioned it to his work mates today     
H Anne G and Beachy...
where is fraggles and AOC 
have a fab weekend izzi ..
speak soon lovelies ....


----------



## Ali27

Can I join the party?

LV and LW - hope you are both having lovely birthdays!!

Jo - congratulations! You seem to be on a roll at the moment with happy news so fingers crossed for the third thing (I mean free IVF then proposal then  watch this space!!)   

Shortie - saw ** update.,  sorry you are having to go through this   

Calypso - whoo hoo no more studying til september.  What you gonna do all summer? I know, be pregnant!!  9 follies!!   

Purple - thanks for all the bubbles   

Driver - hope you got hope safely   

Love to everyone i have not mentioned personally. xx

Am fretting as you probably know!!  On / off very mild cramps like i get just before AF comes.  have been having them sice et.  Boobs stopped being sore / tender about 2 or 3 days ago.  Nought else different at all so am convincing myself it has not worked.  however, there is another girl on the 2ww thread and she has similar symptoms (or lack of) to me.  She tests tomorrow and I thought to myself that if she gets a bfp then I might too.  She is also convinced it has not worked.  This evening she tested early before she started to consume all the alcohol she had bought on her way home from work and its a BFP!!  Has give me a little more hope.


----------



## calypso-sky

ali i hope soo and for you if i am to join me.. not trying to be positive especially after being told my name will be used for a dog's


----------



## calypso-sky

where is everyone   ooh no im all alone


----------



## shortie66

Calypso ur not alone sweetheart im here       Are you on ** hunny?     


Hello ali welcome to the party still        for ya


----------



## Ali27

I'm still here.  Googling "breast tenderness" "no breast tenderness" "no breast tenderness but BFP"  Am officially mad now!!


----------



## Ali27

Yeah calypso - is you on **?


----------



## shortie66

Ali we cant help it can we    I promised myself i wasnt gonna do an early test and did one after 6 days.     Next time no tests whatsoever just gonna get a hcg blood test done instead


----------



## shortie66

Calypso cant find you   I'll pm you my real name and have a look for me hunny    P.S. remove ur last post hunny    People can google ur real name an it'll take them straight to this site so they know all ur business. (bit like a neighbour of mine) lmfoa


----------



## popsi

ali !!!... and stop googling too... sends you mad(er   ) xxx

shorts... when you add calypso send me a request too sweets xxx

calypso.. hope thats ok with you xx

oh i feel a bit squiffy after few drinks lol !!!>.. guess ok as I will be officially old in two days lol xx


----------



## shortie66

popsi ur not old till u get to my age      


Have sneezed about 15 times in the last hour    perhaps this is the man flu i thought i was coming down with last week       Well it can bugger off cos my best mates coming over for a bbq tomoz nite and mr jim bean is going to meet mr jack daniels and miss diet coke


----------



## calypso-sky

just injecting its hurts brb


----------



## popsi

i take it you mean Jim Beam !!! or is Jim Bean another long lost cousin joining in .. sounds like a right orgy going on there


----------



## Ali27

I know I am being bad and mad.  Have a drinkie poo for me


----------



## shortie66

Will do ali        


Popsi i do not know how to friend request send or whatever its called if you look on my ** friends i will put calypso's real name in a pm to you now


----------



## popsi

shorts... seen it on ** honey xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

you found me ive found you chickens      i cant even swim is below my thingey


----------



## shortie66

lol calypso im as bad, can swim (not very good) but can hardly tread water am so scared gettin out of me depth (anything over 4ft 10" and a *** end)


----------



## Spuds

Evening all xx

am whacked - big walk on the beach - 30 min swim n 2 hour drink of rose lol - here comes summer ) 
sending loads of love xxx

spuds
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello my darling jersey       wow u are a busy bee     bet its lovely and warm over there


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...it's another lovely sunny day, just had a cuppa in the garden and off to get some washing out now...


----------



## calypso-sky

aah yes morning lovlies putting the clothes on the line as we speak woken up by neigbour at five am she chucked him out he came home late... he is at his mommy's now poor thing ..
thanks for adding me ali popsi and shortie chickidee   

going to work to collect my stuff with my drugs from yesterday they shut at 1pm so better hurry my fat bum there.. speak soon ..

morning spudsy can you teach me how to swim and shortie says she can a bit as well i will 
bring those long spagetti tube things ....


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies

OMG its Scorching hot already !!!!!       , hope you all have a lovely day whatever your doing xx

calypso... thanks for the add honey, its nice to see our new friends xxx

right off to feel the baby now before my Mum picks her up for a few hours.. gonna be weird on my own lol xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks for the congratulations. 

I need your advice.

As you know, I had my initial consult at The Lister last week, and had a scan (day 8. ) which suggested I was about to ovulate as my lining was thick and follies were there. The plan was that I return to The Lister on Day 1-3 of my next cycle for AMH/LH/FSH blood tests, and then start the pill.

However, AF arrived today, on Day 16!   Exactly the same thing happened last month too (although never before in my life.) 

I've got myself in a real state now, as I obviously didn't ovulate, despite my body trying to. I'm wondering if my progesterone is too high which has prevented ovulation - possibly as a result of the DHEA and Vitamin B6? I've had sore boobs permanently for the last 3 months - a symptom of too much progesterone?

I've emailed Jaya at The Lister, but she won't get it until  monday now I'm guessing. Do you think I should stop the DHEA and B6?? I honestly think the DHEA has helped, as having 6 follies was a real result for me (even though it would be very disappointing for others!) 

And I'm presuming I should still go in for bloods on monday, and that it will be my 'real' day 3, and that this is the start of my next cycle, even though it's nearly 2 weeks early?   

Help.


----------



## Ali27

Jo - When i took the DHEA for a short while it made my af's eratic.  Since then they did regulate out last year (29 days) but have occasional very short ones (19 days) and very long ones (42 days).  On the months when I have had my bloods done and the E2 has been really high I have always had a shoter cycle.  ie - when I have the bloods take I am closer to ovulation than others would be on that day.  Just cos these last 2 have been short does not mean the next will be so if you had already planned to have your bloods done then perhaps go ahead and see what they say.  The AMH apparently does not vary so much and you could always have the other bloods done free at your gp surgery next month to get 2 readings??

Many times I have tried to have my bloods done on day 2 and then the progesterone on day 21 but AF has come just before!! And if you tell Jaya she can advise and adjust accordingly.  Dont fret too much honey.    Easier said than done, i know!!  

Off to sit out in the garden!  Gorgeous day.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks Heaps and Ali.

I've been on the dHEA for about 4 months and it's only this last 2 that it's affected my cycles. But i guess it could be that it's just starting to build up. I think i'll stop both until I hear from Jaya.

Ali - are you still going   When are you testing?   

Heaps - thanks for replying. Hope you too are going to get out in the garden now.

I'm in the middle of mowing the lawn, trying to keep my mind off my blooming body and stay positive. It's tricky though when I have a splitting headache and bad AF cramps.... We're off to view a house at 12-15 though, so that's exciting, as we've decided we're moving.

It's a real pain having to go up to London on Monday. I have a whole day of student assessments I will need to re-arrange - they will NOT be happy. Bloomin body.

Enjoy the sun.

jo xxx


----------



## Ali27

Jaya suggested to me I took DHEA after my adandoned cycle so she has awareness of the drug so will be well informed and considered with her advise.  I am still going mad.  Test Monday which is 14 days after ec but lots of women seem to be told to test 14 days after et.  Feel no different still.  Occasional cramps like af is coming but have been having them since et.  TMI warning - the cyclogest residue/discharge this morning had a very slight brown/grey tinge to it.  Nothing since.  af coming??


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh poor Ali, I do feel for you.   

But you know, don't you, that symptom spotting is pointless! AF symptoms are exactly the same as early pg symptoms. I know you know that, but I just thought i'd remind you.   Not long to go.

I forgot to mention to Jaya that I'm taking DHEA, but it's good that she's pro it. I feel a bit embarrassed about the rambling email I've sent to her, suggesting that my progesterone might be too high. I don't know what I'm talking about, and she'll probably think I'm a real muppet.   And surely if my progesterone was too high AF would be delayed, not early....

Off for a shower - got really hot and sweaty in the garden. (mowing.   )


----------



## Spuds

Morning girls 

WOW Its sooooo hot hurray !!!!!!

Off to cycle to the beach and stuff face with egg mayonaise sandwiches

jo sorry can't help much but sounds like you have got it covered xx

shortie and calypso - swimming lessons over ere anytime  bring your arm bands and we will have a giggle  xxxxxx

enjoy the sun girls xxxxxx

spuds
xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

hi jo sorry i can't help you but i know AM had a funny time with dhea re her AF so check in with her when she comes back on the post..   
gonna mow the lawn have music blasting partyyyyyyyyyyy whooo hooo whoo hoo its too hot too hot im boiling


----------



## H&amp;P

Bugg*r just lost a huge post..... 

Ali - step away from the pee sticks  , though I am tempted to test tomorrow as it will be 14 days since EC 

Jo - DHEA had the opposite effect on me and AF went totally AWOL so I stopped taking it, hope you get an answer back on Monday. 

AFM We arrived home at 04:30 this morning after a 2 hour delay caused by fog in Manchester yesterday morning, had a few hours kip and then DH dragged me off to casualty, I am now sat in the garden in plaster up to my knee , I was right all along and I have a stress fracture in my foot, got to go to fracture clinic on Thursday and hopefully they will take this one off and put something much smaller and lighter on as this weighs a bl00dy tonne and I'm not allowed to put it to the floor.....

Also thought you might like to post here tomorrow:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237371.0


----------



## H&amp;P

Wow 4 hours and no posts is that a world record    

Have you all gone off to BBQ's or still soaking up the last few minutes of sunshine


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi Heaps - 2WW of torture...... you would think we would get used to them but I am sure they get harder....my OTD seems like a long way away, 17 days after EC    At least you got to have some BMS, DH's face was a picture when Ayse said no intimacy for 12 days at ET


----------



## calypso-sky

another lovely sunny day morning all.. welcome home AM   

hi ali how long youve got now when do you test again ?
going shopping at asda now  in my little silver surfing bullet fiat punto its super fast .. speak soonnnnn ..


----------



## Little Me

Bloomin eck, it's quiet here.....anyone would think you're all out in the garden   

Calypso...I'm gonna stalk you on ** and add you on now...I will check pops n Shorts friends 

Jo- Can't help on the AF love but heres a 

Ali n AM- thinking of your 2wwers....and of course    hard for you both.

AM- sorry about your foot  

Well, went to Wentworth for the PGA golf championships yesterday ( a present from Jasons brother for his birthday) and had a lovely day but, I am so clueless when it comes to golf. I was the one that was clapping because other people clapped..not cos I had a clue what was going on    

Today, been out in the garden and had no suntan lotion at all in the house and cos I couldnt be arsed to go and buy some (that would have invloved way to much effort....and having a shower  ) I am now burnt to s hit  
Just had a shower and my little arms are in agony...bright red 
Oh, we had a lovely BBQ too on our new BBQ... but Jason did set off next doors smoke alarm 

Oh well, I'm sure Cyprus will tan over my strap marks 

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

OMG Anne can you believe how quiet it is on here here i am bored stiff nought to do as i don't like sittin in the sun and yes i burn but jeeeeshh no one anne    where are the girlie wurlies ..
feel free to add me any time will check in a sec and accept yah. its popsi birthday today i think... not used to real names getting them mixed up...     
Happy birthday popsi   w hoooo ...
tmi these anti biotics make me itch yuck


----------



## calypso-sky

hope u invited ur neighbour anne for some lushy food an just imagine the scene.. bet it smelt lurvely ur making me hungry


----------



## Little Me

Happy Birthday to our gorgeous yummy mummy Popsi
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

how'd yah do that


----------



## Little Me

haha
its a site called glitter graphics
find soemthing you like then copy and paste it in here using the second option


----------



## calypso-sky

cleva ewe      i might just have a look .. ps ** me


----------



## Little Me

added you now


----------



## fluffy jumper

What a beautiful day it has been.  They do music in the park in Godalming which is really nice, sometimes the band isn't my kind of thing but today it was, the singer has a slightly amy winehouse tinge to her voice and they sing soul, R&b and latin.  It was so nice sitting in the sun listening to music. Max stayed at home with his friend as his friend has bad hayfever so I just sat and listened which was fab.

Jo. congratulations, wonderful news.  I agree you should get DH to get on one knee with a ring.  Mine just said 'if I asked you to marry me what would you say' and I said in a very cross voice 'you know what I would bloody say' (I had previously told him on the way back from a trip to view the sunset at aphrodities rock in Cyprus that I had been hoping he woudl propose!).

Anne.  Glad you enjoyed the golf expience yesterday.

Calypso, I can't believe that woman about liking your name for her dog    thank your DH for me.

Driver.  Sorry to hear about your foot.  How long will you be in plaster this time?  Will I need a cardie in the evenings in Cyprus next week?  Bear in mind I am a wimp who feels the cold before anyone else.

LV and LW.  I'm glad you had good birthdays, I am jealous of both your presents, a real picnic hamper and a sun lounger.

Jo, i hope you get some answers from Jaya tomorrow.

Jersey.  Life in Jersey will come into its own now summer is here.  Enjoy

Heaps, I will join you on the 2ww (i think).

My consultant couldn't fit me in for a scan this month so I am using my ov monitor.  I took taxmoxifen at the beginning of my cycle.  This ovary usually produces 2 follies.  However, my ov monitor still says medium on day 15 as it has for since day 12.  Typical that this month I actually need to see what is going on.  I haven't used the ovitrelle as usually my montior goes to peak on the day I have my scan and he sees one or two follies.
Oh well, at least my holiday timing is good in that I won't have AF while I am away.

I have run out of memory now. (in my head, not my computer!)


----------



## mag108

hi everyone
Beautiful day folks, very very hot here and found myself taking shade a lot. Antib's make you sensitive to sun apparentlly so I ws all factored up.


Anne: ooooch, get some calamine lotion/aloe vera on that  


Jo mc: Hey congrats! Mine was in a soggy field in Norfolk (camping) after/during a row!
Hope that you get a constructive way forward with Jaya. I have always found them very good.


Had a lovely cycle this am with DH and little buy, all around here we have country parks and cycle networks, we discovered more last week, so good just to be able to go out your front door, to the green-ness


Managed a half glass of white wine at bbq at lunchtime (o antibs not allowed alchol) hows a girl meant to get through such a sunny day without a white wine then?


----------



## Little Me

Mag and Tracey , sounds like you've  had a nice day   


yep, covered in e45


----------



## Spuds

Wahoooo


Hot sun - red face - glass of pink and a cold shower       


Happy Sunday girls


Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Poor you Anne.  I hate sunburn and get really annoyed with myself when I let it happen.  At my age I can't afford any more wrinkles.


----------



## Little Me

It's my arms Tracey, they're like leather


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

sorry this will be a short post as a litlte tiddly !!!.. thanks for all your birthday wishes, i have has a fantastic day, just chilling at home in the pool, sandpit then BBQ.. had a few glasses of pink champagne too lol... and my lovely daughter bought me diamond earrings ! (thanks wonderful DH   ) .. hope your all enjoyin this fantastic sunshine .. its lush xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Evening

What a lovely day, anne I hope the sunburn eases soon.

Jo congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

Driver sorry to hear about your foot  I can't believe your in plaster again   

Happy birthday popsi...your first as a mummy  

Sorry for the poor personals and lack of contact lately.  I am reading but I'm struggling at the moment after our last disasterous cycle, hidden C and antibiotics, cysts,etc etc and I don't know what to do. I don't know if I have the energy to continue fighting.

I am thinking of you all

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can see your daughter has very good taste.
Happy Birthday Pops.

I'm off to entice DH into BMS now - wish me luck. last night was v successful !

Oh Donkey - you poor love.  Sorry I can't do any emoticons as I am using quicky post.


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- you temptress you  
good luck xx

Donks- you have had a s hit of a time the last 18 months and you must be at end of your line but you WILL be a mom Hun- it's just a winding road with a lot of sadness along the way but you're strong and you have us  
xxxx

glad u had lovely day pops


----------



## mag108

donkey: it is so tough (have had too many hurdles myself so get how you feel).
I cant offer any advice, am just hanging in here too. So can be your sister in arms in all of this if you want.


Going to get some IF counselling.
Big kisses to you. TRy and do some nice things for yourself these next few weeks. And remember you are not alone. You may feel now that you are overdone, but you will feel brighter and braver.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

Apologies for the lack of proper persos, but I wanted to say

 to Popsi

       to Ali and Driver for BFPs in the next couple of days.

        to all you very special ladies.

I may not be on here for a couple of days - we have spent the last 24hours by Mum's bedside in hospital - she is not going to make it to see Chip          I just       that she is not in too much pain. She is still fighting hard, despite having been resuscitated yesterday afternoon, so we shall just try and make the most of the time left we have together.

Love and        to you all

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

RC.. i am so so sorry darling       words are inadequate xxxx


----------



## Little Me

y I can't say anything to help I feel so      
so sorry Hun
will   for your lovely mum


----------



## Ali27

Hi everyone

Rural Chick -      I just dont know what to say   

Anne - lavender oil in the bath for sunburn   

Donkey -    

Sorry for lack of personals.  

I tested this morning using a FR early one and its a    as i suspected.  Have had a few good cries today and then went and actually had a lovely afternoon with a friend - bbq etc.  This all just makes me feel that life is so cruel and unfair.  The only person I know (apart from on here) who is in a similar position to me was allowed 3 free IVF goes and got pg with twins first time.  Her babies are going to be here any day and I dont know if I will be able to see them.  Everytime I have seen her throughout her pregnancy I have been in practical hysterics - usually in Pizza Express!!  I feel as though IF has wrecked my life.  The embie I had transferred was a grade 1 so why couldn't I keep hold of it?  Does that indicate other issues - immunes etc??

This is all such hard work and it really takes it out of us.  

I know I tested a day early and that tomorrow if the OTD but it was a super sensitive one and although AF is not here I just cant see tomorrow's result being different.  And I just dont have that sort of luck.  

I am sorry for the me post


----------



## Little Me

Oh Ali- I am useless tonight ... My lovely friends in such pain and sadness and I'm stuck for words
life sucks for the good people it seems
so sorry hunny


----------



## popsi

oh Ali darling... its such a horrible sh!tty time xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Ali    xx


----------



## LV.

Aw group hugs for team PR this morning


Ali - I'm so sorry petal. I wish I could answer your questions, it always seems so bl0dy unfair. Big hugs for you lady    


RC - You're strong and brave just like your mum. Bless her trying to hang on to see Chip, but rest assured if she doen'st make it she'll be watching over all of you and will see all your happy times.


Donkey - you've had such a lot to deal with, more than most people get in a lifetime, and considering that you're still doing amazingly well. I wish these feeble words did some more to take the pain away


Mags - big hugs petal and glad you enjoyed your wine, you deserve a treat


Anne - how's the sunburn today?


Tracey - mission accomplished?


Popsi - hope you had a lovely birthday petal. Glad you were spoilt x


Driver - hope you're taking it easy PUPO lady. I have a good  feeling about your ickle embie, I've thought about you often over the past few days and I'm praying this is your time


Love and hugs to everyone that needs them


Just quickly from me, 5 more sleeps until the big day! I can't believe I get married on Saturday, I'll have to change my user name (as my current one is linked to my surname!)


Does anyone have any good tips for speeding up the healing of a graze? I know arnica is good for bruising but I have a stupid graze on my knee and I look like I'm about 10! I wore very inappropriate footwear for our lovely picnic, wedge flip flops are not suitable attire for going off the beaten track from a National Trust walk to find the perfect picnic spot and I had a tumble and I'd really like to shift it before the wedding. I know no one will see it under my dress but you never know!


LadyV xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali -    to you, right there with you hun, we tested too and got BFN   

RC - So sorry to hear about your Mum, you take all the time you need we are here for you when you need us.   

LV - 5 days to your wedding, you must be so excited, sorry no help on grazed knees (my scab from my fall in Cyprus has just fallen off), no picking though as that will make it worse   

Donkey - think you need some of these too   

Tracey - How did it go? Or aren't you allowed to tell us anymore? We did not need cardies or wraps for the evenings (but I would take one or two just in case), it is cooler away from the coast so if you go up to Bellapais or St Hilarion you might need one.

Mag - Bike ride sounds fab, we are off to Centreparcs on 11th June and were planning loads of bike rides, don't think that will be happening now, won't even be able to go swimming.   

Popsi - Birthday sounds fab (though not sure what you were doing in the sand pit?)

Anne - How's the sunburn this morning?


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie from me! LV hunny get some aloe vera leaves from a plant slice in half and stick the inner bit on your graze (put a dressing over it to keep in place) and leave over night! it's amazing how quick it heals, failing that get some aloe vera gel from health shop (pure stuff)

Whilst on the Aloe vera, Anne it's amazing for sunburn too (the gel though as the plant may be a bit difficult to cover all your arms    )

**** y hunny so sorry to hear about your mum! Thinking of you at this awful time and sending you strength and love    

Ali hunny It aint over till the AF lady raises her head and I'm still keeping everything crossed for you!

Love and hugs to everyone else

Sxxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi Ali

I am new to this site.  But just thought I would say I am so sorry things have not worked out.  Sometimes life really is ****.  Sending you warm hugs   .

You take care.

Ginger Baby


----------



## LV.

Ooo thanks girls, I have a big aloe vera plant and will get some silver healing plasters to stick it  on with. I love FF - you can get advice on eeeeeverything!


Heaps - congrats on your house, you must be stoked!


xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

hello dearest Ali still official date is tomorrow so please hang in there I know how you are feeling and words can't describe what you must be having to go through again we are here for each other so team pr is right behind you               ...
HI RC totally unreal what you are going through at the moment      .. sending loads of love to you today and for your mum as well .

Morning driver you are way too early to be testing three more days to go   ... hands off those sticks          ..
Morning everyone stuck at work today swapped as im off tomorrow do start this dreaded cycle again   ... ahhh hell
big group hug for us all


----------



## H&amp;P

Calypso - thanks hun but I am 15 days past EC so should be testing positive by now (on A First Response) if it had worked, I know we didn't give ourselves the best chance with choosing to only have my 1 put back but still gutted. Will not test again until Wednesday but fairly sure of outcome, sore boobs gone etc etc.

Ali - Have you tested this morning? As you were still testing early yesterday, think you would only have been 13 days post EC?


----------



## purple72

Driver darling, I must have missed that you had tester hunny, I'm so very sorry sweetie, but again like Ali, it ain't over till the ugly lady rears her head and I'm still keeping everything crossed for you too!!

So sorry to hear about the foot, but glad you got it sorted! hopefully they can put a nice fibreglass one on for you so not as heavy!! sending you the biggest of hugs sweetie     

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Ali27

Hi everyone

Thank you all so much for the gorgeous messages, kind words and invaluable support.  I appreaciate each and every one of you.

I did test again this morning and still BFN.  Today is 14 days since EC which seems early - the Lister seem to ask you to test sooner than other places.  No AF but like Driver I "feel" like it has not worked.  Obviously I've googled and found stories of people who dont rate teh FRER tests and get BFN's on OTD followed by BFP's a few days later.  But I dont have that sort of luck   .  

Driver - I am so sorry.  I had high hopes that one of us would get good news     

RC - thinking of you sweetie   

LV - sunshine will help you heal too.  May be plasters at night and sun during the day.   

I am now going to book myself in for a cut adn colour this Saturday and then I am off out with a close friend Saturday night - we are going to dress up, have dinner and then some drinks.  I'm planning on getting p1ssed!!!

Lots of love to everyone.


----------



## Jumanji

I'm a bit of a lurker these days but just wanted to say how very sorry I am to Driver and Ali.


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - Lovely to "see" you, hope you are only a lurker cos you are too busy with your LO, we miss you.


----------



## purple72

To Ali and Driver               

thinking of you both!! This journey is so cruel and unfair sometimes xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Hey all lets save my hugs and kisses for Wednesday as Purps says it ain't over till the fat lady sings......not much PMA from my end but can't face going through 2 lots of commiserations   , I know I was naughty testing but I couldn't resist, DH has bought tests for Wednesday but I have no clue where he has hidden them.

Purps - Your ticker seems to be flying past, do you have bump photo's on **, must go and have a look if you have?


----------



## purple72

Hey AM hunny, no bump pic's yet sweetie. will put some up soon xxx

        for Wednesday hunny


----------



## Ali27

AM -          for Wednesday.

Purple - just been blowing you    

LJ - hello!  long time......  

Feeling sick now - founf some giant chocolate buttons in my desk drawer    making up for the last few weeks!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali - yummy giant buttons, think there is half a bag (big bag   ) of aero bubbles in the fridge, getting the crutches ready to go and investigate.   Maybe I should have the sandwich DH made me for lunch first.


----------



## Ali27

AM - yes - you cant have your sweets until you have had your savoury!!


----------



## Jumanji

LO has been keeping me busy but today is first day back at work (much easier!!) so he is with his lovely nanny now!


----------



## purple72

Ali I love choccy buttons but only when cold from the fridge    Thanks for blowing me hunny must admit to a look like this    when I read that      

Am as long as you eat both the order is not important      

LJ hunny hope first day back at works goes well and glad you sorted out the nanny/manny issue xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi girls    feeling the need for a group hug!

Ali and Driver, I agree with Purps, and being the eternal optimist never say never until the witch arrives, glad you're not wanting commiserations Driver 'cos I'm not giving them just yet, just lots of           Pmsl that DH has hidden your pee-sticks, mind you you're probably less likely to go searching for them all plastered up! Enjoy the sandwich and chocs!   

RC, I have no words but please know I am thinking of you and your lovely Mum     

LV - hope all the great healing tips work for you, I usually use bepanthen but am liking the sound of the natural remedies, can't believe you've only got five days to go   

Purps - you've always got such good advice for everyone, how do you do that?   

Calypso - is it EC tomorrow? that's come round so quickly, good luck sweetie   

Heaps, wow fantastic news on the house, that's seriously exciting   

Popsi - so sorry I missed your birthday but sounds like you had a fabulous time, belated wishes   

Anne, glad you enjoyed the golf even if you didn't have a clue what was going on       Sunburn pah   

Tracey - hope the BMS is working out this month   

Donks     you'll find the energy when you need it    

Jo, hope you get some answers today   

LJ - back to work now, are you pleased or are you going to miss LO?   

  Mags, Spuds, Beachy, LW, Zuri, Malini, Laura and everyone else I've missed   

Hope everyone's making the most of this fabulous sunshine    

Love 'n' hugs to you all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   


Sorry I've not had a chance to get on here over the weekend as I've had my parents staying but I've just read back and I'm so sorry to see the pain and sadness some of you are going through.


Donkey, please please keep strong and don't go anywhere. We all go through lows at times and you must reach out and hold our hands when the going gets tough. You have had so much to deal with but you have never fallen at any hurdle, it just takes time to get over each one. Please take some time out, have some treats, look after yourself and have some pampering but don't give up    


RC, I'm so sad to hear about your Mum, words cannot express how much sadness and grief I feel for you right now. It's not fair and it's terrible that you are having to witness so much pain and trauma. Please be strong for her and for Chip and I have a shoulder here if you need propping up.    


Ali, my sweet Ali. I am gutted for you. Life is so so cruel and unfair and there's just no reason why it works for some and not for others. It's completely unfair and I wish there were answers for us. You have been so brave and courageous to go this alone. Take your time to recover and plan some really nice things to look forward to. And above all, don't give up lovely, you will get there.   


Driver, You poor thing back in plaster again    I'm sorry you've tested -ve this morning but it's still early days and your little embie might be a late implanter. Don't worry about symptoms, all I had was AF pains that went on for weeks. Just try and be patient and test again tomorrow. And feet up today for you    


LV, oops, how did you graze your knee? Try the Boots advanced healing waterproof film dressing with a pad. Keep it dry and get some knee make up out for Saturday    What's the BA news on your honeymoon flight?


Purple, I look forward to seeing your bump pics, I hope you're doing ok   


Anne, ouch to the sun. Get some high SPF suncream naughty   


LJ, how does it feel to be back at work? Are you missing Monty like crazy, are you glad to be back at work?


Heaps, yay! That's so cool, tell us more about the house! I kept being told new house new baby when we moved 18 months ago, good luck!!!    Have you an OTD for the cycle this month?


Beachie, how you doing lovely?   


Mags, big hugs for another brave and courageous lady    

Hi Izzylu   

Love to everyone else. I spent the weekend working outside with Mum and Dad painting wooden garden furniture and planting out the new veggie garden that we hope is chicken proof as they adore dust baths, lettuce and generally being wherever we are. 


LW xxxx


----------



## Little Me

oh girls, sorry I'm late..I'm rushed off my size 2's

AM hun- I'm with LW- and I'm praying for Wednesday.....and as for having 1 put back hun, you did the right thing for you and hubby. We have already decided a long time ago to have just one out back for various  personal reasons.
"come on ikkle one, snuggle in for mum and dad"           

Ali     

LV- oh love, how's the knee?    

Purps hi hun   

LW   

RC- thinking of you    

love to ALL
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Lightweight said:


> I kept being told new house new baby when we moved 18 months ago, good luck!!!


I am going to put my house on the market when I get home.

RC. I am so sorry to hear about your Mum. 

Driver. I am have everything crossed that you get a different result on OTD. They have an OTD for a reason (pot calling kettle black, I always test early)

Ali. I am sorry my darling. Life is just **** sometimes, there is no rhyme or reason to it.

AFM. BMS going well. typical though that this month I don't seem to have ovulated. Had medium on monitor from day 13, today is day 16 and still medium. I can't decide whether to bother with the pred or not?
I have acupunture booked today as I thought I would have ovulated two days ago.

Better get back to work, only have the rest of today and then tomorrow to get my to do list done. I had a glass of wine at lunchtime and my productivity seems to have slowed since


----------



## LV.

Driver - How did I miss that you'd tested? But you know this is still early, I'm hoping you get your well deserved BFP on OTD


LJ - lovely to hear from you! Hope your'e enjoying the break being back at work. How is the little fella? I hope all is well in your world


Love to all


xx


----------



## LV.

Quick Q on behalf of Pix - for those ladies that tested  + for hidden C, did your partners get tested too and were their tests positive if they did?

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> Lightweight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kept being told new house new baby when we moved 18 months ago, good luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to put my house on the market when I get home.
Click to expand...

Do you think my DH would be shocked if he came home from work to a For Sale Sign? 

LV - I snuck it on the end of a sentence to Ali and nobody noticed.  Can you give Pixie my love she sent me a text on holiday and I haven't replied yet with everything else that happened. 

LJ - Back at work and what's this about a manny? Hope you had a good first day back.


----------



## Ali27

AM - go for it!  I might do the same.   

LV - how are the arrangements coming on?

Tracey - thank you.  I know you are right really.  Fingers crossed for a peak tomorrow   

Anne - hope the day slows down for you soon.

LW - shouldn't you be taking it easy yet?    Thanks for your kind words   

IzziLu - thanks for your optimism.  Isnt it a gorgeous day!   

Can anyone enlighten me on Hidden C?


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali - In the Uk they test for Chlamydia in urine but there has been a new test being done in Greece (Serum) that is testing blood from ladies AF and quite a few of these are coming back positive, the theory is that if you had chlamydia a long time ago it may have travelled up your tubes and not show up on the test that is carried out over here but can still be positive and affecting your fertility. There are quite a few threads on it on FF, attached below one I just found:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.0

I would be interested to find out if any FFers who have had a succesfull pregancy recently would be prepared to send off for the test as most of the girls on here seem to be testing positive but then we are a very small specialised test group who you might expect to test positive as many of us have numerous other issues as well.


----------



## Ali27

AM - thanks for that.  Will have a read now.  Is there any treatment for it?


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali - Yes treated with a high dose of Anti biotics I know a couple of girls on here who have done it / or are on the anti bio's now so they may be able to give you more info.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

Ali           

Driver      but         for Wednesday.

Thank you so much for all your kind words. Mum passed away this morning but at least she was peaceful and not in pain. She'll have a great view of Chip from on high.

Love and     to you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## purple72

**** y hunny so very sorry to hear about your mum hunny        wish I had words to ease your's and DH's pain right now, but know you are in my thoughts. 

YOur mum not only will have a wondeful view of little chipster from on high but will also look out for him/her and be their perfect guardian angel!

Much love and hugs at this difficult time xxx


----------



## Ali27

Rural chick -    thinking of you all


----------



## LV.

Oh RC honey,  I'm sorry to read about your mum. The circle of life can be hard but it I know she will be blessing her GrandChip from a better place than here. 

Lots of love special lady, thinking of you at this sad time

xx


----------



## laurab

Just home, million jobs to do but just checking in and didnt want to read and run....


RC - I am so so so sorry. There are no words but you are in my thoughts.  Im sure RH is taking good care of you but we are all here for you as well.  LOTS of love.


----------



## beachgirl

RC    so sorry to hear about your mum, thinking of you xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

**** y-    
so very sorry my love 
I hope my mum makes friends with your mom and they both watch down on chip and sends some magic down for little Green and for all our wonderful friends here


----------



## calypso-sky

RC sending you lots of hugs at this very sad time


----------



## shortie66

**** y darling im so so sad for you sweetheart           That is all i can say, i know rh will be looking after you, my thoughts and prayers are with you hunny. Im so sorry       


Hello ladies 


We have booked a little trip away next week, this negative i think has really knocked me for six and the fallout has only just started the last week or so. I can feel that am i struggling and am taking some time out from everything. I would ideally like to be a size 10 so that i can pose on the deck but realistically i dont think i will ever be a size 10 again.  So i will be happy with one leg being a size 10 and drink as much as i possibly can.  


Im sorry i've been so crap lately at not posting, im not intenionally ignoring anyone please believe that, outside i am smiling, but inside i feel empty.  Anyway enough about me   


ali and driver i soooooo hope the result changes for you both         


Im sorry i cant remember anything else.    


**** y once again my thoughts are with you hunny


----------



## Ali27

Shortie -        It is strange how our emotions creep up on us when we least expect sometimes.  Go with it....you will come out the otherside even if it doesn't feel that way now.  We are all here for you whether you post or not.  No-one will think anything negative if you dont post. They will know what you are going through and will understand totally.    

Now, as if today could get any worse - another BFN then my last NHS counselling session (very upsetting obviously) but now no Corrie cos of the flamin' football


----------



## Little Me

Ali- yeah ffs where's the bloody street  
hugs hunny  

shorts you are a wonderful friend Hun and not ignoring us. You're hurting and we are here for you  
now- about this holiday.... Is there a ikkle space for me n my suitcase   
as we said on the phone earlier , this trip will be wonderful for you n Scottie XXXXXXX


----------



## Züri

Hi girls


what a sad sad weekend 


Just got back and had a quick catch up


First of all RC i am so very very sorry about your mum, thinking of you and your family


Ali and Driver - am so gutted for you both   


Shorts - big hugs and don't be silly re you ignoring us xx


Happy birthday to the birthday girls


And Jo! congrats on your engagement


Sorry for missing many of you out - had to quickly scan through there were about 10 pages to catch up with 


xx


----------



## popsi

RC.. oh darling I am so so sorry for this devistaing loss you have experienced, no words can make things seem better for you now honey, but please know we are all here for you anytime, and your Mum got to see how happy you were with your BFP.. treasure that honey, she will be looking down on you forever and making sure your safe and come to no harm xxxx     

Ali..      to you honey, this is so sh!t ! xxx

Driver.. please hold out some     for OTD xxxx

Shortie.. where are you off to honey     .. i think a break away is good for you xxxx

Anne.. how are you sweetness xxxx 

lv.. oh only 5 days left wooo hooo...oh i love a good wedding but always cry xxxxx

sorry no more personals, i know i am rubbish i will try harder i promise xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello everyone


Its just so sad on here today.


RC - So sorry to hear your news.  There is nothing I can add to what the other girls have said, but I am sure your mum will be watching over you and RH over the coming weeks as you both become parents.


Ali - big hugs.  Drink wine, eat chocolate, cry and be selfish.  Life is just so unfair and I wish it wasn't.


Driver - I am not giving up on a BFP for you yet...


Shortie - it is not surprising that you are feeling out of sorts.  You have been through a lot and deserve a break.  Are you going somewhere nice and warm?


Tracey - hope the acu does the trick.


LV - five sleeps!  Woo hoo!  What's the weather forecast looking like?  And when do you head off on honeymoon?




Love to Laura, Purple, Beachgirl, Heaps, Anne, LW, LJ, Izzi, Calypso and everyone else   


AFM -  Day 11 today and still on medium fertility on my monitor.  Mind you, seem to be drinking rather a lot.  Making up for the last few months of abstinence.  Couldn't go outdoors yesterday cos had such a banging head from excessive Saturday night wine!  


Louise xx


----------



## Spuds

RC - I am so so sorry my love - so hard to get the words right but I'm sure your Mum will be watching over you all from high - me and DH wanted to just say how sorry we are and send you and yours our love and prayers               


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## mag108

Ali: really sorry to hear that. Its such a bloody rollercoaster. 


RE Immunes, have a look at the thread. It's a pretty big topic, have you been tested for bloodclotting etc.




Driver: xx I really hope that i you will get your bfp on weds, in the meantime heres a big hug and a big kiss for being brave.


LJ: Hello and hope the first day back went ok


LW: Its getting close for you, hope you doing great!


LV: Re hidden c, test for ladies only, menstrual blood, I suppose they assume if one has it both do. Easier to clear in men apparently....isnt EVERYthing easier for them eh..driver has posted the info




RC:  I am so so sorry to hear about your mum. Sending you a big hug. Its very hard losing a parent, take lots of time.


Shortie: its all very tough, sending you a huge hug. It takes a toll. Time out will be good for you xxxx


afm well I would so love to spend more time with you all on here, but its been a busy old time (freelance work and invites for friends) plus every appliance you can think of breaking and costing us a fortune to fix! Trying to get a walk in every second day to keep cos of the sarcoidosis.


----------



## Spuds

Ali - so sorry honey - sending you some of these     


Driver -              xx


Shorts - always here for you honey - and hey - my right leg weighs about 13 stone I'm sure  - in my thoughts and prayers xx


Anne - you too love xxx


Zuri - hellooooo


Tracey - thanks xx the sun is definately helping 


LV - Soooo excited for you and hope you get your bruise sorted


Calypso    


Hiya Mags xx

Sorry for lack of personals - you know you are always with me in my heart though 


Spuds


----------



## lucky_mum

RC - I am so, so sorry to read your news sweetheart, my heart is aching for you so much and am    for you, I know how much you wanted your Mum to see little Chip - just devastated for you.     

Sending both you and RH all mine and DH's love at this sad time    

Ali and Driver, so sorry to both     am so sad to read of your BFNs (although still  for a late implanter for you Driver  )

Shortie - have a great break hon and hope you can get your head together a little/recharge your batteries   

And finally, LadyV - have a wonderful wonderful day on Saturday, I hope that your day is everything you want it to be and more, and wish you and your future DH all the very best for a very happy life together and a family very soon   

Lots of love to everybody else    -    and lots of    to all who need them


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies     

I just wanted to say a massive thank you for all your kind thoughts, words and prayers - I can't begin to tell you how much they mean and help.

Love and         to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

RC ~ I am so very very sorry


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   


**** y     

love to all   

Ladies, feeling a bit surreal today, I start down regging this evening and I can't actually believe I'm having a de cycle........is this normal?
I do feel    and    both at the same time

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

RC - I am so sorry about your mum; my thoughts really are with you at this time.  

Anne - I would have thought your feelings are natural; I would try and relax as much as you can.   

Shortie - I hope you are ok.   

Ali - I am sorry you are having such a hard time.  This is so unfair.   

Driver - I hope you are feeling brighter today; hang in there.    In answer to your question, DP and I had a bit of a kerfuffle over his attitude to our nanny hiring process.  We had a great candidate who happened to be a gay man and DP basically vetoed the idea of a male nanny, especially a gay one.  I was a bit shocked at this kind of prejudice.  However, I went along with it since he felt strongly and Monty is his son.  So we have a lovely lady looking after Monty now.    

Following up on Driver's suggestion, if anyone is interested then I am happy to do the hidden C test if someone will PM me the details of what to do.  Or were you looking for someone who had had IF problems but then got pregnant?  Anyway, let me know.  I have found it interesting how many people her with similar problems have tested +ve and I really hope that we see a few BFPs once the antibiotics have done their work.     

love to everyone else


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - I am so sorry to read your news this morning   

LJ - Glad you have got a nanny that you are happy with buit I am sure there were some interesting arguements about the manny, how was your first day back? Don't have the details of how to do the test or how much it costs but I think it has to be sent to Serum in Athens for testing......... what do any of the ladies who have tested positive think about some of our successful ladies having the test?

Ali - Was really hope for a late implanter for you as you are actually testing earlier than me so my hopes for me having a late implanter were hanging on you having one too.   

Heaps, Tracey -     

Beachie - Hope your toe is mending? Do they do anything for broken toes or do you just have to wait and see?

Anne - D'regging, wow it's getting close now, I felt very surreal at the start of our cycle too.

Shorts - Where ya off? Every woman in our hotel was skinnier than me (but most of them were with fat old ugly (and I'm assuming rich) blokes   , so I will stick with being flabby but having a gorgeous loving husband.


----------



## Jumanji

Driver - I am still happy to send a sample to Athens and pay for the test if others think it might be useful.


----------



## Little Me

Hi LJ    

AM- yes, your hub is a sweetie


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

So much sadness at the moment, and I guess truthfully life is hard despite my jaded view that it is just me - and 'us' - that it has it in for (at times!).

RC and RH - I send loads of love,    and am so joyful, despite this terrible time, that you shared some of your scan experiences with your mother.  That was kind regardless, but in retrospect will be something very special you can tell Chip about.  Grief is deep and difficult.  We're here to help so please tell us how you feel when/if you want to do so.

Shortie and Donkey   

Ali - It is so cruel.   

Driver - Difficult days especially with a plaster to contend with.     

Anne - Me too.  Although it is OE (this time, probably for the last time), I start on Friday and didn't sleep a wink last night. Thinking of you.

    for our PUPO gang.

Hello everyone else.  

Malini xx


----------



## popsi

OMG Anne.. where has the time gone sweetie.. its flown by, your on the road to being a Mum i am sure there will be ups and downs along the way, and your feelings are perfectly normal honey xx i de regged and made me quite evil LOL ! so best warn Jas lol xxxx 

RC..    xx

Shorts... make room i am coming lol ! xxxx

Malini.. you sneaked in there... cant beieve its come so quick for you two xx its scary i understand xx

LJ.. glad you found a Nanny .. good luck for work, i am dreading going back after a year off.. never want to return but needs must   ...unless we have another in the meantime LOL !! 

I know i dont understand the pain of multiple cycles as only had 2 IVF one with one egg no fert and one converted to IUI... but did previously have 4 x IUI and 18 months of clomid so constant monitoring... your all very brave doing it so many times i admire you xxxx we obviously chose a different route as i could not have carried on as it was making me so ill with my M.E. .. but so glad we did now xxx sorry rambling a bit lol 

love to you all ... off now as princess just gone to bed she is full of cold and a cough bless her, so she gone for an early sleep today and me and DH will take her for a stroll to fetch our now ment car up from the garage (OOPS LOL!!) xxxx


----------



## AoC

Bit of a run by post, I know I'm missing stuff.....

Shortie, sweetheart, I'm thinking of you.       

RC and RH, I'm so sorry about your Mum.  Thinking of you, too.     

Anne, lovely, I know you've started DR-ing now, haven't you?  Good luck!!!!!     

Ali, I'm sorry for your BFN.    

Driver, I came on here today because of you.    Still hoping for you, babe.   

AFM, my referral for counselling has come through.    Lovely GP is sending me for CBT rather than directly fertilty related counselling, which I'm happy about because a) the only fertility counsellor in Cumbria and I don't get on, and b) it's about how I cope with things more than what's happening to me, and I want to get better at how I deal with anxiety.  Result.


----------



## Little Me

sausage- Thanks hun for your wishes.
I had CBT myself and I'd go as far as to say my lady has helped me loads.
I'm not due to go back now till I'm back from Cyprus but she's defo helped me.


----------



## Little Me

how the bloody hell did I miss Mal n Pops posts 

sorry girls

Pops- Hope Little P feels better 

Mal - Throwing you HUGE and MASSIVE amounts of luck n love gorgeous


----------



## Malini

Thanks Anne   

Popsi, I dinged the car too last Autumn - it happens!!  And your journey to Princess was just as tough as anyone's. We're full of admiration for you.

AOC - CBT made a lot of difference to me and I use it all the time for panic attacks and anxious moments.  Hope it works out for you.

LJ - That's a really generous offer. You've got a big heart.

Off to tidy the shed (oh, so glamourous is me),

Malini xx


----------



## Züri

Lots of luck Anne and Malini for your cycles


Anne it's come round fast, DE or no DE it is normal to feel slightly freaked out - I did 


Malini are you cycling back over in LV?


xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - Wow you start end of this week, it's come round fast (though I am sure it does not feel that way to you), How long will you be going over for this time? I think you went to Canada as well last time but this time just Vegas?     

Popsi - I echo what Malini said, your journey to where you are today was just as stressful and emotional, I remember your posts in those weeks before you got princess.   

LJ - That is an amazing offer will see what the girls who have been testing and coming back positive think to the idea of getting a few ladies with babies to test for it.   

I am eating my tuna salad that DH made me before he went to work, he really is looking after me.....though I have been sorting out house dramas, we had a power cut yesterday and it triggered the house alarm that we have not used since we moved in here 8 years ago and have no code for, well I managed to reset it to off yesterday using a maintenance code that I found in the instruction book that we have in the back of a drawer but when I got up this morning one of the fuses had tripped out and when I push it back in it just started going off again and the maintenance code would not work(now there is no box outside the house so it was just going off inside but at the volume it normally goes off outside   ), so I have just found the tool box and taken the control panel to pices and pulled out the big battery, put the fuse back in and it went off for a few minutes (must have been a back up charge) but has now stopped......don't know for how long though.....the guy that owned this house before us was a right bodge it job man and the electrics in the house are an absolute nightmare.....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne.  I felt EXACLY the same as you are describing with my DE cycle.

Driver.  Poor you.  My dread is the shop alarm going off when I occasionally open or close up.  Good luck for OTD tomorrow.  I know you are not hopefull but you never know.
Enjoy your tuna salad, all I had for lunch was a small tin of baked beans.  It was the only thing I could find in the house to bring to work.  Maybe it will help me look better on the beach next to my two friends who are 8 years younger and one a size 8 the other a 10!

Shortie.  I am sorry  you feel so low.  I know how hard it is when you are smiling on the outside and nobody knows how hard it is to cope with your feelings on the inside.  

Malini.  Good luck my darling.  I will be in touch about a date when I get back from my hols.  

Ali.  Spoil yourself  

Thanks to everyone who looked at my lendwithcare.org  It shows up on our google analytics to say where people who have visited the site have come from.  I hope our ad agency who monitor the tracking alongside us don't know it is me who is on FF.  then again, who cares.

AFM.  Still don't know if I ovulated.  when I woke up this morning thinking I need a pee and it must be morning as it is light(ish) and birds are singing.  Peed on my last stick in the house, put it in the machine but as it was actually only 4am the monitor thought it was still the previous day and wouldn't read the stick.  By the time it would accept the stick it had dried out and wouldn't work.  Had the bright idea to bring the monitor to work, buy more sticks at waterloo but then forgot to put it in my bad.
I know it doesn't make any difference to whether I get pg this month or not but it would be good to know if I ov'd and was in with a small chance.  Sorry, that was a bit of a ramble.

Better get back to work, only have 3 hours left in the office.  Not going until lunchtime tomorrow so will be back on ff tomorrow.
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

happy hols Tracey    

hi heaps


----------



## IzziLu

Oh RC, just read about your dear Mum and I'm so sad    my heartfelt love and best wishes go out to you and all your family at such a difficult time    I'm sure your Mum is in a special place where she can watch over you and Chip        

And Shortie, so sorry that things are so difficult for you at the moment, hope your break away does you the world of good and that you find a bit of your 'filling'!     

Ali, look after yourself, you need a bit of 'you' time right now   

Driver, still           

Anne - good luck with the down-regging, you're bound to be feeling a bit wierd sweetie   

And Malini, starting on Friday, you kept that quiet    hope all goes well   

AoC - hope the CBT goes well   

Popsi,    for your poorly Princess

Zuri, hope you had a good break   

LJ, what an amazingly generous offer, I haven't had the hidden C test yet, so not sure I should really comment, but I think it would be a great idea for comparisons sake   

Louise - hope the clomid helps   

Tracey     fertility monitor not knowing what day it was!   

Heaps     for your 2WW

And LV, only 4 sleeps to go!   

 Spuds, Mags, Purps, Laura, Beachy, Calypso, Steph and everyone else I've missed   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## laurab

Hi Girls,


Sorry been away and not had a moment to catch up yet.  So very briefly...


Again, Rc, so sorry. Im here if you need anything.


Mal -   


Driver - Im still hopeful for tom.   


Ali-    Do we have a plan b?


Also if its not too expensive (bit skint here) I'd be happy to do the C test too. Im pretty sure its whats caused all my IF probs as ive always been told Ive had 'an infection', be interesting to see if I still have it lurking and if it does actually make any difference to getting/ staying pregnant. 


AFM - Had great few days away even though I was poorly, starting to feel better now TG.


Right best go hang ANOTHER laod of washing out!


----------



## Little Me

Laura glad you're feeling better


----------



## Malini

just dashing through as have to get going to the big smoke.  am off to LV on the 20th.  I am supposed to start on Friday but at this precise moment that is up in the air because the pharmacy managed to not pack the one item I need first!!  Grr.  It isn't available in the UK.  I also have to sort IL/IVIG combo drip without seeing Dr G because I can't face it and truthfully my heart is not in this at all.  I think I have given up believing but paid for 2 cycles up front so the momentum is there just to try ...

ho hum.

  for house alarms and    generally for machines that do not cooperate (   Tracey).  

Malini xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

hey troopers ,
just popped in to say i had EC this morning and we got 8 the 9th one was hiding and too painful to get to . so getting the call tomorrow to see what happens. embryologist said five were grade 1 and the rest were kinda dark so wasn't looking at them to last they were from my doddgey left side... which was fine last year   . will get the call at work tomorrow   
Hi Anne good luck with down regging and it will be the months of june in 6 days   not long to go now for you..
Ali how are you feeling today        

viva las vegas malini its the place where dreams come true.

shortie why worry about pool side bimbos half of them probably aren't aware of thier surroundings too busy getting fried in the sun enjoy,,, 

hope you book somewhere nice and take me and Anne G with yah and anyone else who wants a break i cud get a week off sick...
Hi purps that thing of ** with the pirate english is fab my frens love it cheers hunn   
sending loads of   to you driver and hope ur ikkle foot gets better soon.
good to see you are doing better laurab   
where is fraggles ?
AoC hope cbt helps  and hope you will start feeling up to making my dress    glad you are back sweetie   .
loads of       to RC RH and lil chipster 
..


----------



## laurab

Sky - Woo hoo! 8 is fabulous! You must be over the moon. Well done you little chicken you!


----------



## calypso-sky

Hi Laura don't know what to think.... feel it could all be taken away from me so not too excited    as yet


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies, Justr a quickie from me as have to go to wedding rehearsal!

Laura Welcome back sweetie, did you have a nice time?

Anne and Mal good luck ladies for the comming cycle

Calypso glad you like the pirate thing, it's a bit of fun     CONGRATS on the egg haul hunny, fingers crossed for fertilisation overnight! hope Barry White works his magic!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Han72

Hi

just dropping in to send LOADS of    to RC so sorry hon

Love to everyone else, really hope you're all well. Am gradually pulling my head out of my **** so I'll be back soon, chatting rubbish probably!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - Swinny is away on holiday at the moment (is Anna(SB) away at the moment?.    I'm over for my meeting in Horwich on 10th June if your free for a coffee afterwards (I am being optimistic that I won't be in plaster and will be driving by then)?

Laura - Glad you are feeling a little better and still enjoyed your weekend, we are off to Centreparcs on 11th June, could be fun if I'm still in plaster   

Calypso - 8 sounds fab to me, got the Barry White on for you and    for a good call for you tomorrow morning.

Nix - Missed you hun, but understand the need for a break   

Malini - Here if you want to chat   , totally understand how you are feeling.   

Tracey - Hope you have a fab break with your friends and girly break sounds great.    Had a little giggle (sorry) at you peeing on your stick a little too early, I did that too once with my CBFM.   

Hope your all having a chilled evening, DH has just gone off with a friend (using my ticket) to see Paul Merton Improv Chums show in Bradford, could have done with a laugh but couldn't really manage getting into stalls seating with my pot on   , so i am going to have a Sex In The City marathon as I have borrowed the box set, didn't realise the episodes were only 30 minutes (I thought they were an hour) watched 3 this afternoon and might do another 3 tonight.


----------



## calypso-sky

which barry white purps and driver? can't think ive got spotify on now barry white.. i should have been born blonde im looking for ones that mention eggs


----------



## H&amp;P

Calypso - It's no particular song just that Barry is the "Icon of Lurve" and we like to have him playing to help the    get in the mood. God we sound a bit mad don't we


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi All,

Just been catching up on all the posts. First of all bigs hugs to RC and Ali, so so sorry to hear your sad news.

RC there is another angel in heaven right now   .

Ali - I am with you life does suck, my neighbours daughter has just announced that she is pregant, no partner, expecting the benefit system to look after her...... 

LV hope you had a wonderful wedidng day

Anne - I am right behind you with the buserilin, start on the 3rd June. How is the sunburn?

Donks, heaps - hang in there   

Calypso - 8 is the magic number,    

Hi Izz, Purps, Malini, laura, nix, tracy, zuri, popsi and everyone else

AFM - had a lovely weekend catching up with sisters, nieces and nephews. It was a lot of driving around but worth it. DH finished building the decking in garden just in time for the cloudy weather....







. He has also headed off to Athens for two week and I am hoping to join him at the weekend bart ash clouds and strikes. Watched the last episodes of LOST lastnight - still confused....


----------



## Ali27

Hello gorgeous girls

Calypso - well done!!  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Purple - hope the rehearsal went well 

Laura - great you are feeling better.  Plan B - not sure yet.  Need a break I think.  Have taken a bit of comfort from the fact that my one egg fertilised and created a grade 1 embie.  A surprise BFP may not be totally out of the question.

I have not had any immunes / clotting issues tested for.  Had a lap and hyst which showed no scarring so the cons thought it unlikely I would have any issues there.  Never been pg as far as I know.  Do you all think it is worth me getting them done?  Or the hidden C test? Fills me with dread to be honest - dont know how I will take the news.  Once you take the anti-b's does the problem get reversed?  Will I get a better response afterwards?

Hi Loiuse, Heaps, IzzyLu, Driver (enjoy your SATC marathon - I used to think they were an hour long too!!), Malini. LV, RC, Fraggles, LW, Tracey, Donkey.......

Just had my first bath in over 2 weeks and on the wine too.  AF is starting to show up today but strangely feel ok.  Have booked a hair cut and colour for Friday and plan to do some nice stuff this weekend.  Think it will creep up on me when I least expect it to.


----------



## Ali27

Zahida - hiya.  Where do you live?  I may have to hunt that neighbour down!!! God Dammit!


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali27 said:


> Driver (enjoy your SATC marathon - I used to think they were an hour long too!!),


maybe it was just the 1st season that was 30 minutes, either way I am sure the full box set will take me a month or three to get through 

Zahida -  to your neighbour, garden is sounding lovely, the sun will be back soon, promise. I gave up on Lost after season 3, started watching Flashforward though and with one episode left in this series I think we might have another Lost scenario coming.....

Ali - I'll join you on the wine tomorrow.


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh i see driver      ohh i can hear his voice now omg im going mad we are all mad.

Thanks Ali I hope you find the strength to try again ....    
hola zahida thanks chick hope u get to athens albiet dust and strikes.
HI heapsy weapsy thanks alot.

busy reading the news re the riots in kingston jamaica so glad its miles from where i live unfortunately my brother is a sniper in the army he never has his  phone off now it is and ii can't get in touch with him . I ve called my SIL she is also busy on the phone so is his mum... OMG i hope he is ok ... jamaica is such a lovely country but the capital kingston not even i would visit it. i hope he is ok


----------



## H&amp;P

Calypso - Hope you can get through soon   , we loved Jamaica but did find parts a bit threatening.


----------



## Ali27

Calypso - hoping you managed to get through and get some reassuring news soon.  x


----------



## calypso-sky

hi photos are on my ** page me him and my lil cuz do hope he is ok get that bad beastie out of the country its 14 parishes and that kingston the smallest is always the worst one    .. went on hols in feb  with frens and they have been on the phone just now... they never even saw a fight were never bothered and can't believe the bad press ja is getting will take us years to fix ...
anyway gonna go lie down sore is my tummy , hey Ali did you and Driver have any cramps after ec?


----------



## H&amp;P

Calypso - don't think I've got you on **? I only had 1 egg collected so didn't really have any issues but I know a lot of people do, have you tried taking homeopathic arnica tablets they are meant to help with internal bruising (you can get them in Boots)    If you have any of the other PR girls I will be one of their friends with my username as my surname. PM me if you can't find me.


----------



## Ali27

Like Driver, I only had one egg collected so no real pain as such but after et did have slight but v mild twinges like af was coming.  Had i not just had et I would prob not have noticed.  Have read about others having i through.  The woman in the bed next to me had pain.


----------



## Donkey

You make me   ... despite all your own worries you are so loving and supportive, thank you   

So much sadness and hurt here over the last few days. 

Mag I love the idea of sisters in arms   

RC I am so, so sorry, Try and take comfort that your mum knew chip was on her/his way and that she was peaceful and loved.    

Driver and Ali big   to you too

Good luck to Anne and Malini as they embark on their adventure   

Love to you all
donkey xxx


----------



## Little Me

yo birds     


Ali- Wine n bath sounds lovely hun   


Calypso- check you out - I am really pleased for you hun, I've a feeling you're gonna get some good ferts in the morning    


Nix- Hi gorgeous     


Heaps- All going good hun, you?
yep, sarah is on hols xxx


oh S HIT- I totally forgot ....Anna sends lots of love to your all from Egypt, and special love to AM n Ali    


AM- How the marathon session going?      xxxxx


Jab 1 all done, all fine     


gonna have a small victoria sandwich slice with a dollop of custard now             




love to ALL
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Donks- hi love, our posts crossed.
How are you?


----------



## fluffy jumper

just a quickie to say well done Calypso on your EC.  I absolutely love Jamaica, the best holiday I ever had in negril.  I was always cross when people would say 'oh jamaica, that's dangerous'  I hope all is OK.

RC.  I hope your grief is as easy on you as possible.  Don't worry about chip - I was pg with Max when Marcus died and there were no effects either on the pregnacy or Max's temperament as a baby and child.

Malini.  I can't believe your pharmacy cocked things up.  I also meant to respond to a post a few days ago about you having found a new colonic place.  I must admit I found the whole process extremely unpleasant but might give it another go as it was before my successful DE tx.  Have you ever tried a colon cleanse using aloe vera juice?  I haven't but wondered whether it is worth giving it a go as it is obviously less invasive.  I am just so windy - really uncomfortable as well as not very nice for DH

Sorry for no more personals.

Back in the morning


----------



## Little Me

ps- Calypso- Hope you get hold of your brother hun   


Tracey- was just saying to Jason hat it's a shame we're not in N.Cyprus at the same time and there you were..... one of us must be psychic    
have a lovely holiday xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> I am just so windy - really uncomfortable as well as not very nice for DH


My DH has been in hysterics at my progesterone induced wind, well that's the excuse I'm using... 

Donks - was only saying the other day how absolutely amazing and supportive all the girls are on here, don't know what I would have done without you all over the last year or so and think I have made some lifelong friends (well I hope so) 

RC - Been thinking about you all loads today, hope you have lots of support around you. 

Anne - That's right Anna has gone back to Egypt, lucky thing, can't believe you forgot to pass on her love to us all, were you keeping it all to yourself.


----------



## Little Me

AM- I know, I'm such a beatch aren't I     


talking of wind..... I've just had a little windy pops quiet session on the sofa whilst typing to you lot


----------



## Little Me

P!ssing myself laughing.....I just reached across to get my vit tablet and took one of J's man vits instead      
 
tasted vile


----------



## H&amp;P

Girls I am sat here in floods of   , just this second had a text from a really close FF friend who was rushed into hospital today and lost her twins at 14 weeks. I am devastated for them.


----------



## Ali27

AM - that is so awful......


----------



## purple72

AM that's so sad sweetie! big hugs to you xxx

Calypso hunny hope you get in touch with your brother     As for Barry white he is the ultimate lover so he will make your DH's sperm get jiggy with your lovely eggs x

Windy pop's now I just blame it on the fact I have some of DH in me! unfortunatley didn't subside after the cyclogest ended 

Rehearsal was long and a bit of a nightmare as bride's father was drunk! (long story) but didn't go down too well with his X wife!

Love to everyone else must sign off now as long drive to norfolk tomorrow, hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## laurab

AM - Oh honey that is awful. Your poor friend. I can only imagine what she must be going through.     Good luck for the morning sweetie.   


Purps - Safe drive tom. 


Anne -   




Right early night for me girls. 


LOtsa love as always. XX


----------



## Ali27

Thinking about this Hidden C issue and have read some of the thread - thanks AM>  .  Are there any "typical" signs that indicate you should test?  How do you send the blood?  If it comes back positive does my GP have to give me a script?  Does that then "cure" it and mean I would get a better response if I had IVF again?     Getting in a bit of a flap.  Scared to find out I have more wrong I think!


----------



## Kittycat104

AM - that is such sad news.  She must be devastated.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow   


Calypso - 8 eggs - fab!  Have you managed to get hold of your brother yet?


Malini - you don't need that stress - hope you get it all sorted. Its all just so tiring, isn't it.


Tracey - laughed at your stick story - and at the various wind stories!


Anne - liking the cake and custard combination


Ali - I had my hair cut and coloured and drank lots of wine after my BFN too.  In fact, I am still drinking lots of wine.


Hugs to everyone else I might have missed.


AFM - have edited my last post - sorry FF!  Been out for a big yummy burger tonight with my BF.  Seriously need to shift some weight before my holiday.  Suspect eating burgers doesn't help.


Louise xx


----------



## Ali27

Louise - wine is the only thing that keeps me going!!!  When is your holiday?  And where to?  Lucky girl!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Ali  - Anna & swinny are our experts on hidden C (I think) and they are both on there jollies, I don't think it has any effect on response though I think it is more likely to lead to implantation issues.


----------



## purple72

Just  quickie to wish Driver all the very best of luck for the moro, won't be able to get on till the eve but will be thinking of you all day!

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Ali - I am off for a week in the sun in ****** - nice, quiet Greek Island.  Really looking forward to a week of doing very little.  Have managed to prise DH away during the World Cup on the basis we are only missing one match.  Hope they have big comfy sunbeds like in Driver's ** photos - love those!


----------



## mag108

Calypso : congrats on your great crop!

Ali: re Immunes. For me it was a question of knowing I could probably only afford one more go financially/age wise/mental healthwise. The immunes issues have turned out to be a pandoras box in that it brought me to a. discovery of septum. and b. discovery of hidden c, all of which have delayed tx by a considerable time. BUT who knows if any tx would have worked with these two issues. 

If I were you I would get 'level 1 immunes' done which is basically bloodclotting etc and you should be able to get your GP to do them for free. I can send you the list (if you pm me your email, dunno how to attach on here). Dr Beer who wrote the book "is your body baby friendly; has a guide of 2-3 failed IVF cycles or 2 m/c's most likely pointing to immunes. 

Hidden c:its relatively inexpensive. I had the test done in April. Test cost me £200. Anti-b's will clear most cases, tho may take more than one 25 day course. The test is done on menstrual blood. Sent to Athens, result very quickly. I did test through Dr Gorgy in London, he sent a px, I got it converted at GPs. It's really hard to know if you've got it, it has very few symptoms, but it can cause tubal damage (I have that), and scarring. Penny at Serum clinic in Athens said she had never had a successful pg with someone who tested + for hidden c.

Next level immunes TESTS cost me £1250, plus other tests (uterine NK cell test £350) travel to London for consults and phone consults at £90 a go! It is can be an incredibly expensive business. BUT so is IVF. ie some of the tx is £1350 (IVIG) and some of us unlucky ones need 2 at least!


Anne: It has crept up quickly! Go well my friend. We are all here for you!

Mal: you too! I appreciate it is with trepidation this next cycle is approached. Personally (I did used to believe but not now) I dont pay much heed to PMA! Our cycles are so medicalised I just cant imagine how much room there is for it, plus my first pg I was deep in grieving for my Dad. You take it as it comes, be kind to yourself most importantly. 

Donks: Sisters in arms we are so!

Driver: so sorry to hear about your FF! How terribly sad.


----------



## T0PCAT

Lost my post aaagh

Driver - so sorry to hear about your friend - its been a bad week on the thread.    

Ali - joining u for the wine tonight but but not the bath - it too warm tonight.  I live in Hitchin btw

Calypso - i was pretty sore after my last egg collection  - really bad cramps clinic said this was normal.  Hope u hear from your brother soon.  

DH arrived safe and sound in Athen and iss off to work tomorrow.  I am off to bed with the rest of my wine and no windy pops for me


----------



## Ali27

Zahida - I am on me way....over the limit though so better start hitchin'     sorry    Glad you take wine to bed too!  I have been teased for that in the past!  

Driver - hope tomorrow brings a miracle change of events   

Mags - have messaged you   

Anne - I was on microdose burserelin and did nto feel any side effects.  However, i did find my tummy bruiseed more this go and sometimes I would get small lumps appear at the injection site but they soon went away.


----------



## beachgirl

Am    so sorry to hear about your friend, life is so unfair


----------



## Züri

Driver so sorry to hear about your friend, how terrible ;(


Malini - we don't seem to communicate so much anymore on here but am thinking about you lots and for this next cycle, I know you are very sad and grieving and in a terrible place - i hope this cycle will bring you happy news I really do


xxxx


----------



## Malini

Driver - Can imagine - a little - how you may be feeling this morning. Your friend's story is incredibly upsetting but don't feel guilty about your own feelings for you.

Zuri - And I think about you and hope everything stays on track. I am bitterly envious of your LO - and all pregnancies to be truthful - so am careful about what I write because in a good place in my heart, I am thrilled for you and others so don't want a flippant negative moment from me to sully that. Thanks for your wishes.

Mag - I appreciate you and what you've said about PMA. FYI Almond saw a consultant at Barts who said she had a patient who tested + for hidden C despite having a child already and only been with dh since that child. We'll never know if there's more to the story but it does seem false positives may be a problem and an experiment amongst may be worthwhile. I am happy to add to a fund to get Laura tested as she seems an interesting test case.

That's meant in the nicest possible way Laura!

Congrats Calypso. I hope that call this am is a cheerful one.

Tracey - I agree colonics aren't pleasant. I find them helpful but haven't tried aloe. Do you eat a lot of fruit? And what about cow's dairy and wheat? It may be worth experimenting with leaving one item out for a week and seeing if it makes a difference.
Happy Hols to you!

So many more of you have sent wishes and support but my scrambled brain can't keep up.  
I appreciate them all,

Malini xx


----------



## LV.

Oh Driver I'm so sorry. Your friend must be in pieces, that is really sad news. Lots of love


Ali - I had immunes tested because it was a requirement for my upcoming tx doc in Las Vegas, not expecting any issues it turns out I have a bunch (according to Dr Gorgy, less according to Dr Sher). I did have the hidden C test (again difference of opinion - Sher doesn't think this test is valid, other docs do) and that was negative but I have a range of others that I need tx for. I've had 2 chemical pregnancies and a miscarriage many moons ago so this immunes tx I'm praying helps implantation issues and it seems I also have clotting problems which are being addressed. There is a school of thought that directly links POF with immunes issues. An extremely high percentage of ladies on this thread that have had immunes tests have come back with problems, is that because there's a link between POF and immunes? It's hard to say, it's still considered controversial by some, other countries (like in Greece) immunes tests and tx are standard and run of the mill. 


I think Mag's advice is sound, there are a bunch you can get done at your GP, then 2nd line tests start to get very expensive and I"m not 100% sure if you test ok for first line that you'll also be ok for the rest (anyone know this?). The tests themselves are incredibly expensive and treatment can also be very pricey. Dr Gorgy is a very knowledgeable man but does seem to treat very heavy handedly with the drugs he recommends. I had conflicting advice from both Gorgy and Sher when interpreting my results and decided to follow Dr Sher's advice for my immunes tx (he substantiated the differences in opinion well, he's my next ivf doc so seemed sensible to follow his advice when faced with a conflict, it less drugs, cheaper, no trips to Athens!)


Is it that we are unlucky and we are on the PR thread, lots of us with POF because "that's the way it goes and we're unlucky"? Or is there a reason that's made our ickle ovaries got old before their time?  Immunes  and C *might* be the reason we're here, unfortunately science can't give us the definitive answer right now (how annoying is that?!) 


LJ and Laura - very sweet of you both to offer to get hidden C done, it would certainly be interesting to see if the doc's in Greece (is it Penny?) opinion held true that she'd never seen a pg with any one with hidden C. Oooo it's a minefield! I"m happy to add to a fund too


Nix - lovely to see you popping my honey


Ooo hello Mal and Zuri

Right, sorry no more persos - wedding beauty prep continues, off to get the lady garden some attention! I also pick up my wedding dress today, hope it still fits - eeeek!


Lots of love
LadyV xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Well as expected no miracle for us in the last few days another resounding BFN this morning, didn't cry at the time but now DH has gone to work the waterworks have started, think I am still crying for my friends loss maybe more than my own as we knew the chances were slim with only having the 1 blast returned.

It is time for some good news on this thread so Calypso is going to get fab fert rates, our 2WW'ers Tracey and Heaps and our girls about to cycle come on we are rooting for some fantastic news and a turn in fortunes in the second half of 2010.     

Now I will go and lick my wounds and send some emails to find out how long we have to wait before going back for our frosties and what the success rates on defrosting blasts there is as to whether we can get 1 or 2 FET's out of our 8   

Mal - Great idea I would also be happy to contribute to getting a hidden C test for our own supermum or a FF fund for any of our new Mum's who would be willing to take part in a little side study..
I will be with you in spirit through your TX (are you starting over here or doing the whole thing over there?)

Mag - When you said you did the test through Dr Gorgy can you let me know what you mean, would it cost me more than the £200 doing it this way, as I think you are already a patient of his? Otherwise what do I need a sample pot and some saline, then collect a sample and get it sent to Serum? I am thinking AF will be here in a few days if I stop my meds today so might try and get the test done with this one and then I know ASAP if I have an issue. Thanks for any advise.   , I have had level one immunes and was told they were all OK.

LV - How exciting, picking up your wedding dress, it is so close now, is it too late to sort out a web cam at your wedding so we can all watch on-line    How's the knee healing?


----------



## Miranda7

Oh AM - I'm so sorry.


----------



## Züri

Sorry Driver    


Malini


----------



## LV.

oh AM honey, I'm so sorry, you've been through so much    


xxx


----------



## Malini

Driver - I'm sad, mad and tired. Bet you are too. Hugs sweet woman. I am sorry you have to feel this grief and cry those tears. 

The Sher protocol starts where you are. One blood test along route and then you show up in LV on CD9 for scan 1, eek! Almond is at SIRM NYC in the Summer and it is a little different there.

M xx


----------



## popsi

AM.. i am so sorry darling 

sorry thats it for now .. have a poorly little princess to see too xxxxx and no sleep last night


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just wanted to say....

Driver - I am so sorry.   But I agree with the others - I would have made the same decision, having the one blast which was your egg put back. You'll always know you gave it your best shot - maybe not much comfort for now....  

Ali - you too.   Going to bed with wine - now that sounds like my kind of night.   

RC - so very sorry lovely. Hope you are bearing up.   

Malini - I didn't realise you were going again too? I agree with what the others have said, PMA counts for very little in my book. Just feel how you feel about it, and don't feel you 'ought' to be feeling something else. I so hope you are pleasantly surprised.   As you're away from the 20th I don't think we'll get to meet, as it's around that time I start coming to London for scans. I'll be thinking of you, and   all goes well.

Lots of love to the rest of you,
jo xx


----------



## Malini

Ah Jo, that's too bad. I really hoped to help, timing! Let's hope we'll be 2ww sisters and can cheer each other on. I know many hurdles but I'll hope for you and I know you've always hoped for me. 
Thanks for the reinforcement about letting how I feel just be. It helps to not beat myself up. M xxx


----------



## laurab

Sorry i am still so behind with everyone and so much goig on.

am - I had such high hopes for your beautiul blast.    I think blasts defrost (is that the riht word??!!) welll, i woul imagine you would get maybe 3 FETs from 8.    Crying is good. As is wine and chocolate and other dirty foods.   

Mal - God your off as well. Good Luck my lovely.   

Ali - how are you today?   

anne - Yikes....     exciting stuff.

Lots happening at the moment and im sure we are due some good luck.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

  AM- Really am very sorry gorgeous      

Calypso- good luck for your call hun   

mal- Tomorrow you start hun?   

Jo hi love   

**** y- thinking of you   

Pops- for LP (little Princess   )    

Yo Laura   

love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

morning lovelies,
good news and bad only three were mature enough and two have fertilized so those two must have listened to tracey and driver playing them some barry . thanks girls for the good lucks and wishes.

Hi driver im soo sorry about your news this morning and im glad you will be going straight back into it again soon. would have been lovely for some BFP's today.
hoping it all goes well tomorrow still not holding out any hope but we shall see.

will post later today gotta go sell some home insurance so brb


----------



## Little Me

good news Clypso


----------



## H&amp;P

Calypso - fab news on the 2 fertilising, do you know what day transfer you will be going for, are they doing ET tomorrow day 2?      Any news from Jamaica?

Thanks for all the love girls, I think I had already sort of accepted it hadn't worked, but your lovely messages have made me   , and I guess that is a big fat line drawn under our chances of an OE baby, but we have 8 lovely juicy grade 1 blasts all ready and waiting for us to go back and collect, lets just hope I can do a better job at keeping them safe.    Now need to start working on DH to see if I can convince him to have 3 put back.........


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Driver:  I am so sorry for you darling.  I know nothing I say will make you feel any better.  You just got to let it all out.  

I am being brave and going back to work tomorrow.  As my job is really stressful the doc has done me a phased back to work.  I am going to work 4 hours tomorrow and 4 hours on Friday, just 8.30 to 12.30.  Think I can manage that.  Then if it goes alright try and go back full time next week.  I am really apprehensive cos I made the mistake of telling my team about the IVF.  I feel such a fool with it not working out.  I also I cried when I was talking to the doc. Hes new so had to fill him in on everything.  He was really nice about it though.

And not forgetting Calypso : 2 fertilised eggs lets hope they are little crackers.  Good luck for tomorrow.  I will     for you.

Everyone take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## H&amp;P

Ginger -    after the initial round of sympathy you will no doubt get from your colleagues you may actually find that going back to work helps, otherwise we just sit and think about what if's constantly.

I actually find going back to work helps (my job is also very stressful & busy) to take my mind off this sh1te for even a little while. On my previous 2 cycles I also sent an email to my colleagues (those that knew) thanking them for their concern but telling them that I was not ready to discuss it with them so please not to to try to talk to me about it and I would speak to them if and when I was ready, they all respected this, I got some lovely emails back which did make me cry but I read those at home and the going back to work was nowhere near as bad as I feared. Not long until your follow up, I hope you get some answers from this.


----------



## Züri

Calypso - great news on the 2 out of the 3 fertilising, sorry not all were mature but 2 is fantastic! when is ET?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Ginger, there is no need to feel a fool.  I'm sure your team will just feel sorry for you.  I hope it goes OK.

AM.  I am so sorry you got a BFN.     

Ali and AM.  Re the hidden C test, I did mine recently.  It was pretty disgusting but I used a tampon then squeezed it into a sample pot I got from the GP's. Others have used a moon cup to collect it.  You only need a few drops of blood that you diulte a few drops of saline or some boiled water.  I just emailed Penny at Serum and they sent me this in an email.  I had to make a bank transfer of 200 euros before they woudl actually do the test.  I just sent it normal post and it got there in three days.  I'm sure it would have been more sensible to send it recorded or something.  The result came back within a week and thankfully it was negative.  I have definately had C in the past - about 20 years ago.

Calypso,  I no it is probably a bit disappointing but two embies is a good result for a PR.

Better go, have a few bits to do before I leave for gatwick at lunchtime. 

Lots of Love to everyone.  'see' you in about 9 days time.


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - thanks for the info, sorry I forgot to wish you a Happy Holiday this morning, I hope you have a fab time, not sure where abouts you are staying but went to a restaurant called Niazi (near Rocks Hotel about 5 minutes walk from harbour restaurants), not cehap but lovely food.


----------



## Little Me

GB- Hi love, lots of luck for work and don't worry about anyone else just yourself and DH.   

Tracey    happy hols xx

AM- xx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Gals,

Driver, so sorry about your result this morning, now matter how much you may have been expecting it, it's still such a blow     and so sorry for your friend too, such an awful thing to happen just as she might have been beginning to feel 'safe'    Big hugs for you and your friend and hope you can move on with your fabulous frosties in good time     

Calypso, 2 fertilized is a fantastic result, really keeping everything crossed for you for ET       Any news about your brother?   

Ginger, it's good that you can ease yourself back into work, it's probably the best thing for you, hope it all goes well and that your team are sensitive to your needs and feelings   

Ali - so glad you've got some pampering sorted out, enjoy the wine!   

Zahida     for your thoughtless and selfish neighbour   

Anne, glad the first jab went well, now you're really rolling     

Tracey have a lovely holiday and make the most of the sunshine   'cos it seems to have gone from here for a bit   

Purps, sorry the wedding rehearsal was a bit of a drag, not long now 'til you get to wear that lovely dress though   

Nix - nice to 'see' you back briefly, look forward to your proper return when you're ready!   

Malini - good luck with your kick-off and even if your PMA has gone AWOL I'm sure all the girls on here will be sending you enough positive vibes to make up for it            

Mags, great insight into the immunes issue, thanks for that   

LV only 3 more sleeps to go!   

Popsi, more      for your Princess

  Laura, Heaps, Donks, Louise, Zuri, Beachy and everyone else I've missed   

Just a quick question from me if you don't mind, to any girlies who've tried the DHEA - have any of you suffered with major bloating?  I don't appear to have put on any weight and I don't exactly have the flattest of tums at the best of times but last couple of days I feel like someone's inflated half a rubber ring round my front    any ideas   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Izz   

I defo put weight on with DHEA and I got acne      
xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh no sign of the pimples yet, and keeping a close eye out for bristles too      How long were you/have you been on it for Anne?

I xXx


----------



## Little Me

I only took it for 3 months last year Izz between cycles 1 and 2 xx


----------



## IzziLu

I've only been on it a little under a month but thought I'd time it so I've hopefully done about 3 months before we go to the Jinny - do you think it helped you? xXx


----------



## Little Me

Hun, if I'm honest I don't think it helped me personally BUT, there are lots who swear by it.
We're all different I guess
xxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Hmmm, sorry just re-read your sig and realised that was probably a bit of a silly question!      I'll probably keep going with it for a bit (until I have to start shaving   ) 'cos I know we all respond differently.  It's DHs birthday tomorrow and I've booked our fave restaurant, just hope I can enjoy it feeling like a beached whale


----------



## Little Me

Don't worry Izz   
I'm sure you'll have a lovely time tomorrow and you'll look lovely xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Ta Anne!


----------



## Malini

Afternoon,
The drugs arrived - yippee. So can start on Friday now, not so yippee.

Calypso - Two is good. Very good. You want one baby, so two is one more than you need  I am praying, hoping and pleading for you.

And our 2ww gang.

Izz - DHEA can make you retain water, so bloating normal. Oddly to deal with this you need to drink more water!

Hi everyone else.

M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - that is fab news that you are all sorted, one less thing to stress about     , will DH be coming with you to Vegas for the whole time or joining you "later"?


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Malini, glad your drugs arrived in time, shame they made the c*ck up in the first place but at least you can get started on schedule. Thanks for the DHEA tip, I'm not the best at water in-take so must give myself a good talking to    Wishing you all the luck in the world for your up-coming cycle         When do you actually fly out?


----------



## beachgirl

Mal, fab news, wishing you so much luck sweetie x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi everyone

Getting a bit nervous about work tomorrow but sure I will be fine once I get there.  I know I am just being silly.

Thanks for all your support.

Malini good luck with your up and coming cycle.

Tracey Happy Hols.

Izzilu I was thinking about asking the doctor about that DHEA stuff but I get spots with the snarrel and menopur and also when I am stressed.  I have a massive double yoker at the moment on the left side of my chin.  

Driver you take care girl

Love and   to you all

Ginger Baby


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies   

Driver    Really sad to hear your news. Hugs to you and DH    


Malini, yay! Great news on the drugs arriving, that was not the kind of extra stress you needed right now   


Calypso, yay for your golden embies,     


LV, hope your lady garden is now neat and tidy for Sat   


Laura, are the chippers better now?   


RC and RH, thinking of you both   


Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals, brain not functioning today    


LW xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Ali and Driver huge           for you both, hope you have managed to let ur emotions out and cry all u need to.      


Mal and Anne            for ur cycles, hope u can kick start the bfp's off for the thread.


Sorry i havent read back so have no idea where everyone else is the process     Must admit i feel pretty useless at giving u all the support and help u deserve after u were all so supportive of me, its something i feel quite embarrased about, but when you feel so sh1te its hard to even get out of bed in the morning sometimes.  Hopefully our week away will help me recharge and let the emotions out. We have taken the drinks package on board so will be spending most of our evenings blotto!   


Just remember i do love you all so much, and hope each and everyone of u has ur wishes come true. I will be back i promise when my head is straight (well as straight as it can ever be)


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - that's why this board is so fab, there are enough of us on here that if a few need a breather (and we all do from time to time   ) or can't offer support for a while there are always plenty of others ready to step into the breetch (sp?) to hold hands, give out hugs, offer advice etc etc.

You never said where you were going on your cruise and which company? 

LW - Can't believe how close it is to time for your LO to arrive, you must be so excited, is everything ready? All you seem to talk about is orchards, chickens, vegetables.....surely there must be some nursery decorating going on as well?


----------



## Malini

Thanks all for the good wishes.

Izz - Slightly indelicate but urine should be colour of light straw if you're hydrated properly. Enjoy your birthday.

Shortie - Have a lovely time away and this site must not add stress but only take it away.

LW - Ta for that.

Driver - You say the nicest things. I think you asked, dh will be with me the whole time as we have a wedding in Calif after ET (if it happens!) is scheduled. Nice distraction.

Ginger Baby - Your feelings are legitimate and never silly. Good luck tomorrow.

All out of steam and I know I've forgotten smthg I wanted to say. So annoying.

Malini xx


----------



## shortie66

Driver we booked a weeks cruise yesterday with thompson out of the island cruises brochure. Week cruising the med, never been on a cruise before. None of my summer clothes fit    so will have to have a bit of retail therapy before we go.  Am at a clothes show tonight so might pick up a few bargains there.   


Malini than hunny


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies    

Thanks again for all your lovely messages - this thread is the best    

Driver       so sorry that it didn't work out this time, but hopefully you can go back for your frosties knowing that you did everything you could. I'm really sorry to hear about your friend's twins as well - I can't even begin to imagine how awful that must be.

Malini -        and        for this next cycle.

Tracey - thank you for your reassuring words about the grief not affecting Chip as that was something I was worried about. Hope you have a lovely holiday and sorry if I've missed you.    

Ginger - I'm not sure I've said hello yet - I'm sure all will be OK at work tomorrow - is there someone that you can talk to to let them know how you're feeling.    

IzziLu - I took DHEA for 3 months last year and whilst I didn't put on weight, it did raise my progesterone levels, so it might be worth getting that checked if you can.     

Anne - so excited that you're now downregging and    that it's not too horrid for you. Really looking forward to seeing you again soon.    

Zuri - when is your next scan - it must be soon.    

Calypso -       for your precious embies - when is ET? Did you manage to get hold of your brother in the end?    

Laura - hope you are feeling better - loving the piccies on the Chippers on **     

Jo - congrats on getting married - how exciting. And not long now til you start at the Lister     

Popsi - sorry that your LO is poorly and hope she gets better soon.    

LV - how excited must you be now - did you get your flights sorted out in the end?    

Heaps - great news about the house and       for your 2ww - when is OTD?    

Ali - who dared tease you about taking wine to bed - they have obviously lead a very sheltered life. Hope you're OK.    

Zahida - glad that DH got to Athens safely and that you have a lovely time there this weekend - not long to go now for you.    

Louises - hope you have a lovely time in ****** - this time last year we were over the water in Turkey and the weather was fantastic As for drinking lots of wine - it would be too rude not to, whilst on holiday.    

Purple - hope you and bump are doing well.    

Donkey      I can understand exactly how you feel as that was where I was 12 months ago - things can change. Are you doing anything nice over half term - only 2 days to go.    

Nix - lovely to see you hun and thanks for popping back - I'm missing your witticisms    

AOC - I love your new piccie - you are one glamorous lady. I'm so glad your counselling has come through - I found CBT helped me to look at situations from different perspectives, so I hope it helps for you.    

LJ - hope all is going well with your Nanny and that Monty is doing well - are there any more piccies?    

Steph - the latest piccies of DD on ** are gorgeous - looks like she'll be walking soon. Really looking forward to seeing you all soon.    

Spuds - please send my love to that DH of yours - I bet it's lovely in Jersey with this weather - is it warm enough to swim in the sea yet?    

Mag - sorry to hear about your sarcoidosis - is that something you've had a long time. I have a theory that appliances all seem to pack up together - a bit like car bulbs. Hope you get your IF counselling soon - I've found just being able to pour out to people how [email protected] it is can really help    

Shortie - hope you and Scottie have a fab time on your cruise - make sure you drink the ship dry of JD.    

Beachy - another sun worshipper like me - I hope we get to see more of what we had at the weekend again soon.    

Mir - when is Robert 2 - it's soon, isn't it?    

Skybreeze - how are you hun - doing OK, I hope     

LW - can't be long for you now - I hope you have made sure someone will let us know asap - and we want piccies on **!!! Are you still working or taking it a bit easier now.    

AnnaSB and Swinny - hope you're having/had lovely holidays    

Leola and Veda - hope you are both OK     

I really hope I haven't missed anyone and if I have, I'm really sorry, it's not deliberate     

We had another scan yesterday and I still have complete placenta previa, so Chip will be delivered on June 29th - that's 34 days time   . It is beginning to feel very real now.

TMI alert - please can I have some lady garden advice as I thought I'd give the consultant a fighting chance by having a wax - how long before do you think I should have it done, bearing in mind I'm normally a bic girl so have no idea whether I'll react badly - or would I be better using something like Immac? You'd think at the tender age of 43 I might know things like this really - what was the point of my all girls school!!

Thanks again for all your lovely kind thoughts and messages about Mum - I'm still devastated that she got so close but am so glad she is out of any pain.

Love and          to you all

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC    oh goodness, not long at all now...cannot wait to hear the news, can;t help on the wax, I'm a gilette girly myself x


----------



## Overthemoon

Shortie     You go get some sun and cocktails lovely, you deserve this break so much


Driver, we did the nursery 4 months ago and I got all organised but since then everything had been sat in boxes and bags waiting until I start nesting. I still don't feel ready at all so I guess bean's not going to come early. I haven't got round to packing my hospital bag yet   


RC lovely, sending you big hugs in this time of grief and turmoil.   I have a little epliator I use which is brilliant but it's getting harder to see round the bump now, by next week I think I will lose all visibility down there so the docs might have a shock in a few weeks! I'm still working, right to Bday. Feeling a bit worried now that I haven't done all the things I need to do for the company so trying to focus on high priority stuff, report writing is sending me to sleep though   


Mal, what protocol are you on? 


LW xxx


----------



## mag108

Mal: xx gr8 your drugs are here hurrayyyyy  

Driver: very sorry to hear your news. Sending you a huggedly hug. Hope you get to get some enjoyment/pleasure now.   

Re Hidden c. I dont know if you can get Dr Gorgy to send you package (container and note on test) without being a patient. Call his secretary Akvil and ask? The other route is through Penny at serum, will pm her address. Apparently the clinic doesnt take credit cards so need a foreign cheque which costs £25....But to be honest 
Gorgy test cost me: £200, £38 for fedex, plus £90 consult to get px from him. Direst to Serum would be less I think. And no appt or consult needed. Container with sterile water (boiled water left to cool) couple of drops of menstural blood, easy peasy! See http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.msg3799942#msg3799942 is the thread.

Am up for contributing to Hidden c experiment, anyone collecting?

Calypso: lots of barry white and snuggles for you !

Izzlu: no no bloating on DHEA, 25mg x 3times a day.

RC: RE lady garden.. cant advise but wonder does it really matter....maybe, I dunno, is it like a forest down there? I too am a bit of a late developer...

xx to everyone , bit of a busy hectic week here and very little downtime....breath in breath out....
x


----------



## Rural Chick

mag108 said:


> is it like a forest down there?


Mag - TBH I haven't a clue - it's so long since I've seen it!!!


----------



## calypso-sky

hi everyone,
RC i can't find my brother he is caught up in the fights in kingston so we can't speak to him ... no word as yet as to what is happening with him...
i wish the parish of kingston and st andrew would dissappear as port royal did ooh i wish its the scurge of the country .... where i live its goats cows and loads of lizards and pretty beaches.. i hardly ever saw a fight and its such a shame the news is making it look so bad ... ahh well life goes on..

HI ANNE G  my ET  tomorrow so will defo feel much better. 
lady garden advice me and nair hair removal cream are close pals   
HI shortie hope you enjoy ur cruise and be back fighting fit can't wait for ur friday partying sessions.  .

hi driver thanks for the well wishes you are such an inspiration for positivity i shall take onboard ur thoughts should this cycle go belly up .
hey Mal got used to injections again? found i was wobbly the first two gos then was fine after that flickin out air pushing up nozzle proper injecto queen queen of buserlin ..

was sore at work today drank loads of water 
had nice lil ladies in and a woman who is suffering from domestic voilence ...hubby was using up all her money from her account ... makes you appreciate what you have at home albeit snoring burping follows you around ...  
Hi Izzlu  
ladyverte bet u can't wait for ur wedding Hope it will be a glorious day for you ... 
will be posting tonight as usual dh goes out with pals and such hecticity(is there such a word?)


----------



## calypso-sky

when are they giving us a new thread


----------



## T0PCAT

RC - you are putting me to shame with tyour post, how on earth do u keep up with everyone? with regards to lady garden I am all for waxing with a little trimming.  Immac does work well but regrowth is quick and stubbly like shaving.

Calyspso - it only takes one good egg hopefully you will have too.

Driver - so sorry you news wasn't positive.  I would have done the same as you if there was the slighest chance with OE.  You gave it a good shot and should have no regrets.  Its great you still have options with your frosties and these days the success rates with FET are almost as good as fresh ET.  

Ginger - I know you are dreading going back to work, but I found it really helped me, keeping busy and stopping me dwelling too much on what had happended.  I have told know one at work bar my line manager (who has been brilliant) about our next cycle, can't face the questions and sympathy.  Your follow up appointment is soon - really hope it goes well.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## purple72

Oh AM hunny so very sorry, was hoping to log on to happy news from you, my heart aches for you sweetie     

Shorts,      hopefully your cruise will recharge your batteries hunny, and yes we know you love us and we understand sometimes you have to take a step back, we all do!

Calypso, sorry you haven't been able to get ahold of your bro yet keeping everything crossed you gte in touch soon. Well done on the fertilisation of your two little embies

**** y hunny you are just the queen of the personals at the moment and even with all you're going through! you are amazing sweetie and when chip comes into the world on his/her shceduled date he will have a wonderful kind loving a thoughful mummy to great him. As for lady garden, I'm a razor girl myself as the one time I did the wax thing not only did it hurt like hell but they left some hairs that I had to shave anyway?!!?!

Mal sweetie so glad your drugs have come and hope it all goes smoothly sweetie. xx

Love and light to everyone else

Sxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

purps ur soo sweet


----------



## Malini

My gorgeous Grandad turns 99 on the 29th, how auspicious in my books RC. I am gutted too about your mum and added it to my reasons to stomp around this morning.

LW - I am on Sher's A/AcP LA10 with estrogen priming. It is an abbreviated LP on 750 stims. Eek!

Calypso - that's a really worry. Proper praying from me now, but mind I don't know who I pray to. I hope he's safe.

Night everyone else. Hope we all sleep well.

M xxx


----------



## almond

Just to send to Ali and Driver, I'm so sorry    I was so hoping to read different news for both of you. There's no rhyme or reason    What keeps me going is that this sadness can't go on for ever, and every step on this journey, even the horrible dark moments, is another step away from where I am now, and a step closer towards something different. I have that hope and belief for all of us    

RC - you're amazing   

Lots of love to all of you
xxx


----------



## LV.

Hallo lovely ladies,


This will probably be it from me for a bit, we're travelling down to Brighton tomorrow for all things wedding! Have spent the evening packing and loading the car, feels like it really is almost here now and I have my first little butterflies (good ones I may add). BA did cancel our honeymoon flight but we have been rebooked to go via Dubai, it's a bit longer on the way out there but we still get to fly club (and the stint from Dubai to Tanzania is with Emirates in Club - yay! Hoorah for air miles) I can't believe the wedding is just a few days away. We are getting married at 12.30pm on Saturday so I'll be a "Mrs" by 1pm I reckon.


RC - bless you managing to rock out all those persos, don't know how you do it. I hope all goes smoothly with your mum's arrangements. I wonder if Chip will make an appearance whilst I'm gone?! 


Calypso - not sure if I congratulated you on your 2 embies, way to go chicka. May they divide and conquer and be snuggling in tight


Mal - I'm sure we'll mail but in case I don't have any t'interweb until we're back from honeymoon my heart will be singing for you sweet lady. I truly hope this is the last and only time you have to tread these boards and the answer to your dreams is within your reach. Thank you for all your help with all things Sher and lots of love


Almond - Did you get your script converted ok? Hope your trip is all planned, not checked the dollar in a bit and hope to god it's more in our favour soon! Thanks for everything and catch you on the other side of honeymoon. Lots of love


Shorty - have a wonderful holiday my petal! Eat, drink and be very merry. A cruise sounds just the ticket, enjoy every last minute


Anne - I think you will start cycling before I'm back properly. Go get 'em gorgeous! Travel safe and come back with your precious cargo ready to start your family. All the love and luck in the world


Jo - I hope all goes well with your wedding planning! 


LW - You too, will baby LW have arrived by the time I get back?! It's not long now, I hope your wee one is a good boy and doens't give you too much jip


Purple - enjoy being a bridesmaid, I hope you have a wonderful day


Driver - special hugs for a special girl. your positivity is admirable. I"m devastated for you this wasn't your time but I can't wait to see you back and smiling with 1, 2 or 3 of your ickle snow babies on board!


Zuri - hope you have an uneventful month or so and bubba keeps doing all the right things. Lots of luck for your 12w scan


LJ - hope you're settling back in to work nicely and being away from Monty isn't too hard


Ali - hope you manage to find your way through the immunes stuff. It's a jungle out there but a clever gal like you you will soon find your feet


Popsi - keep enjoying Princess! Hope she's better soon


Spuds - big love missus! 


Mags - Hope you're able to get the counselling you want and it helps you back to feeling more sprightly very soon


Donkey - special hugs lovely, hope brighter is around the corner


Laura - hope your'e feeling better


Tracey - have a lovely holiday


Think that's me out of steam! Didn't mean to miss anyone, sure I have so much love to all


Catch up with you in a few weeks time, take care y'all!


Lots of love
LadyV xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

LV - all the very best for your big day - I'm sure it'll be perfect.    I reckon you'll come back to a baby LW!!

Almond - thank you for your lovely messages and so good to see you on here.    

Malini - wow, 99 is such a good age - sorry that I caused some of your stomp this morning.    

Purple - hope you're not driving around too much and taking it easy when you can. When is the wedding?    

Zahida - thanks for the Immac info     

Calypso - I hope you hear from your brother soon.    

LW - I'd get that bag packed if I were you - I reckon bean might come early.    

I have just watched the Junior Apprentice - I'm glad I never taught any of them - I think we'd have fallen out big time!!   I can't remember the last time I was up this late   

Am off to my bed now - night all and sweet dreams


----------



## laurab

LV - enjoy your big day sweet lady! ohhh I wish it was this weekend I was in Brighton... Id come and stalk you!

Ive started baking too much stuff.... there is cakes and biscuits everytwhere!!!


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Ive been to a clothes show tonight, but unfortunatly looked fat in everything i tried on!      Did however manage two loose tops and a pair of size 2 shoesies    


**** y thinking of you hunny       


Laura i like cake if you have any spare     


Calypso hope you manage to contact ur brother soon hunny


----------



## Kittycat104

Only just got home but couldn't read and run without saying:


Driver - so sorry.  I know there are no words.  I am hoping for better things for you in the future


LV - have a wonderful wonderful day on Saturday


Will be back tomorrow for personals - hugs to you all   


Louise x


----------



## IzziLu

Wow RC and LV, amazing personals tonight and both of you with so much on your minds at the moment     

Just had to say all the very best for your wedding and honeymoon LV, so glad you managed to get the flights sorted, hope you have a magical time   

RC,   at the chat on the lady garden front, if you want to try waxing I'd have a trial run in the next few days to see how you get on and if it's ok for you then you should be able to have it done again a few days before 29th, oh and try taking a painkiller about an hour before - it can help!  

Shortie, wow size 2s you must have such cute little feet    when do you leave for your cruise?

Calypso         for ET tomorrow

Malini - 99 that's fantastic    will check out the colour    btw DHs birthday, not mine!  

Laura - yum......... cakes......... biscuits        

Right ridiculously late so off to bed, nitey nite everyone, love to you all    

IzziLu xXx


----------



## beachgirl

Good MOrning...we have sunshine....yippee


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

All this lady garden talk reminds me of the first line of the new J Lo film "Back Up Plan", lying on the Dr's couch with her feet in stirrups she is looking at her toe nails and they are all chipped so she says to the consultant "sorry I should have had a pedicure" to which he pops his head up from between her legs and replies, "I'm not looking at your feet I'm looking at your cervix"     I'm a razor lady as well, I get black eyes when I have my eyebrows waxed so god knows the state I would end up in if I had downstairs done.  

LV - sorry I missed you, I hope you have the most amazing day on Saturday, the sun shines and everything goes without a hitch you so deserve it with all your careful planning and your honeymoon is the best ever (especially after all your flight worries), you will have all the PR girls there with you in spirit on Saturday and can't wait to see the photos on ** when you get back.     

Calypso - Hope you have a nice smooth ET     

Malini - I too have been doing lots of stomping round, but that's cos I've got a huge pot on my foot   

RC - fab personals as always, hope you have lots of help making the arrangements for your Mum   , and a date for Chip to come out and see us how exciting   

LW - get that bag packed girly, you never know. I am in plaster, got fracture clinic at 10am today so am hoping it will be taken off and not put back on (I am going for positivity) and even if they do put it back on it should be much smaller and lighter, but still won't e able to drive. Send my love to Hels.   

Shortie - Your holiday sounds fab, Monsoon have some lovely cover ups that are elasticated round your boobs but then just fall from there, great over a bikini (they hid my spare tyre to perfection   ) or with a pair of trousers on an evening (think I have one on in one of the photo's I've just put on **)

Laura - Cake I love cake send some my way.   

Mag - thanks for the info and the PM, not 100% decided whether to do it yet but tasked DH with bringing home a container I can use from their lab at work in case I do. 

Leola - Are you still around?? Miss you.   

Heaps - How is the house progressing? When are you due your OTD from this cycle?

Almond - Lovely to see you, thanks for your kind words. Hope you are OK?

Girls thanks for all your kind words yesterday, you can all make me    at the drop of a hat, think DH is a bit worried though as I have yet to lose it in front of him this time......


----------



## Little Me

morning all xxx

AM- treat yourself to a wax love    how you feeling today?   

LV- wishing you both a gorgeous wedding day     
xx


eating a mac d's breakky


----------



## beachgirl

Anne, enjoy your maccy d...

Mornign AM, hope your appointment goes well


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> AM- treat yourself to a wax love  how you feeling today?


I'm Ok thanks, just about to set off for hospital appointment
Treat? Treat?  You and I have very different definitions of what constitutes a treat, I think you need re-educating 

Morning Beachy - How's your toe? Enjoy you days off.


----------



## beachgirl

I agree too AM...think it sounds like torture not treat...

Toe not too bad, just a little black/blue now...off to pick up LO shortly so back later..


----------



## Little Me

you're right girls, it is torture    

AM- buggar, sorry love, good luck at hozzy    

beachy have a lovely day


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies, I will start a new thread in about 10 minutes. 

N xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Calypso- lots of luck today


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237704.new#new


----------

